# WoW, ein Abschied für Veteranen



## Maleas (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir mal folgendes überlegt ...

Das Cataclysm Finale (4.3 Raid) scheint reicht leicht zu sein (abwarten und selbst gucken), und für MOP wurden viele Casual Inhalte angekündigt. Scharmützel, PetBattle, usw. Gleichzeitig wird vieles vereinfacht (Talentsystem). Mit Cataclysm haben wir gesehen, dass Blizzard viel Wert auf ein Update der Levelgebiete legt. 1-60 wurde schon angepasst, BC und WOTLK sollen folgen. Vielleicht nicht in dem Umfang wie 1-60, aber sie werden sicher was machen. Weiterhin hat man aus dem Mönch keine Heldenklasse gemacht (obwohl er ja eine ist), sondern er startet von Level 1 an.

Für mich klingt das nach einem Zielgruppen Reset. Blizzard weiss, dass die WoW Veteranen nicht mehr lange zu halten sind - einen letzten Versuch haben sie mit dem Diablo-3-geschenkt-bei-12-Monate-WoW-Abo-Ding gestartet. Aber man kann an einer Hand abzählen, dass die Veteranen-Elite sicher bald abwandern wird. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass WoW durch ist. Nach 7 Jahren können sie (wollen auch nicht) WoW neu erfinden. Es macht sich eine WoW Müdigkeit bemerkbar.

Nun denkt sich Blizzard sicher "Wie können wir die Zahlen halten?". Ganz klar, neue Spieler müssen her - dauerhaft und kontinuierlich! Das geht aber nur, wenn man den Fokus von Veteranen auf Neukunden verlegt. Also muss das 7 Jahre alte und komplexe WoW entschlackt werden. Das erreichen sie durch Vereinfachungen, damit neue Kunden durchblicken ohne langjährige Erfahrung mitbringen zu müssen. Nun braucht man Casual Inhalte, die für Neukunden und Casual Spieler gemacht sind - PetBattle Pokemon, Scharmützel & Co. Nun muss der Schwierigkeitsgrad angepasst werden, damit neue und Casual Spieler auch ohne starke Langzeitgilde im Rücken vorwärts kommen (Content wird leichter, LFG für Raid). Und da wir uns ja nun auf die Casualgruppe konzentrieren, brauchen wir für die verbliebenen Veteranen auch nicht so viel Content im Endgame. Die Folge: weniger Contentpatches, schnell umgesetzt und einfach, recyceln statt ganz neu machen. (Man vergleiche Ulduar mit den Feuerlanden und frage sich nun, wie viel Arbeit die Feuerlande wohl waren).

Ich denke, mit diesem Gedanken liege ich nicht ganz falsch. Da man die Veteranen nicht mehr auf Dauer halten kann, muss man für ständigen Nachwuchs sorgen. Den Veteranen macht man jedoch den Abschied von WoW damit deutlich leichter. Wenn auf einen Veteranen 2-3 Neuspieler und Casuals kommen, ist das für Blizzard ein voller Gewinn, zumal der Verkauf von WoW + Expansions mehr Geld in die Kasse spült als ein Jahresabo eines Veteranen. 

Für mich lautet Blizzards neue Slogan "Kommt zu WoW, werbt Freunde, und wenn ihr keine Lust mehr habt - auf Wiedersehen, die nächsten Spieler stehen schon Schlange".


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Dezember 2011)

Hm, ich gehöre zu einer Elite, super. 
Btw, ich mache auf "meinem" Server das Licht aus.


----------



## TheGui (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Aber man kann an einer Hand abzählen, dass die Veteranen-Elite sicher bald abwandern wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalmode IST dafür gemacht das es einfach ist! Normalmode ist NICHT Der Endcontent

fertig !

das LFG Tool ist grandios, meine twinks freuen sich... während mein Main als Lichtbringer, Drachentöter und Feuerfürst weiterhin Spaß am Spiel und auch am kommenden Pokemon System hat!


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2011)

Seit Cata hat sich auch jeder PvP Spieler den ich kenne von dem Spiel abgewendet. Es ist einfach nur noch Müll geworden. Ich glaube aktuell spielen 90% unserer RBG Gruppe nicht mehr... Schade eigentlich, immerhin waren wir eine der stärksten Gruppen in Europa und die Matches gegen Berserk, Hydramist und Co., aber das Spiel hat die beste Zeit hinter sich.


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (1. Dezember 2011)

Haters gonna hate.........


----------



## Maleas (1. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Normalmode IST dafür gemacht das es einfach ist! Normalmode ist NICHT Der Endcontent
> 
> fertig !
> 
> das LFG Tool ist grandios, meine twinks freuen sich... während mein Main als Lichtbringer, Drachentöter und Feuerfürst weiterhin Spaß am Spiel und auch am kommenden Pokemon System hat!


Mir geht es nicht um die Schwierigkeit, dafür gibt es genug andere Threads ^^ ...
Mir geht es um die Inhalte und die Prioritätenverschiebung.

Bisher hatten Expansions immer 3 Contentpatches - Beispiel WotLK, Ulduar, Argentumturnier und Eiskronenzitadelle. Im ersten Cataclysm Jahr (Dez. 2010 - Dez. 2012) gab es 2 recycelte Trollinstanzen und einen simplen Feuerlanderaid. Rufe Dir Ulduar in Erinnerung und nun betrachte mal die Feuerlande. Eine karge Fläche mit ein paar verteilten Bossen. Das kann nicht viel Arbeit gewesen sein. Insgesamt ist also im ersten Cataclysm Jahr nur die Hälfte an Content gekommen im Vergleich zu BC und WotLK. Und der Content, der in diesem Jahr gekommen ist, war dabei noch recht simpel designt und recycelt. 

Anderes Beispiel: Für wen ist der Mönch in MOP gemacht? Für Veteranen - dann würde man ihn ab Level 67 oder 77 starten. Nein, er ist für neue Spieler gemacht, die ab Level 1 anfangen. Nach 7 Jahren WoW spielen will ich nicht ständig twinken müssen, weil der Endcontent mau ist. Ich habe in meiner WoW Zeit so viel getwinkt, dass ich jetzt keine Lust mehr auf LFG Raid oder einen Level 1 Mönch habe. Und so geht es vielen Veteranen, die ich kenne. Du magst eine Ausnahme sein.

Ich finde es ärgerlich, dass Blizzard Veteranen mit wenig und recyceltem Content abspeist.


----------



## The-Dragon (1. Dezember 2011)

WoW wird nicht erst jetzt einfacher, das ist ein Trend der sich seid dem ersten Addon immer weiter zieht. Noch während BC wurden beispielsweise die Rufvoraussetzungen für heroische Instanzen heruntergesetzt. Und sowas gab es seit dem immer wieder, in den unterschiedlichsten Formen. Dadurch wird das Spiel eben für eine immer breitere Masse zugänglich. Und die Veteranen wandern in erster Linie auch deshalb ab, weil sie irgendwann einfach genug davon haben. Überstättigung nennt man sowas.

Ist also nix Neues, hat auch nix mit MoP zu tun, das ist einfach Gang und Gebe in einem Spiel, das schon 7 Jahre und 3 Erweiterungen sowie unzählige Patches hinter sich hat und einer Community, die im Allgemeinen immer anspruchsloser wird.


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

Blizzard hat die alten Gebiete nicht überarbeitet, weil sie damit neue Spieler locken wollen. Zumindest war das nicht ihr primäres Ziel. 
Bedenkt, das WoW mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt. Due Questgebiete hatten also auch schon 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel und waren einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Diese Neuauflage war einfach ein nötiger Schritt, was aber nicht heißt, dass das jetzt zur Tagesordnung gehören wird.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich erinnere mich noch an Spiele, in denen man nicht zu den Veteranen zählte, weil man ausgerechnet dieses Spiel in einer "Hochphase" kennengelernt hat, sondern weil das Spielverhalten an jene Personen dieser Zeit erinnerte.

Der Inhalt eines MMOs steht einfach nicht hinter dem Spielspaß, sondern die Person, die hinter dem eigenen bzw. hinter all den anderen Bildschirmen sitzt.

Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft, in der nun vorrangig Erfolge und Equipment bewertet werden, genauso die Spielfähigkeit. Vorbei scheint die Zeit, wo noch die Persönlichkeit zählte. Oder doch nicht? Merkwürdig. Erst gerade haben wir einen Spieler auf einem anderen Server über den Dungeonfinder kennengelernt, der jetzt mit uns zusammenspielt. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch irgendwo diese alten Haudegen, die ihren Spielspaß nicht durch Levelstopgilden suchen, um das "alte" Gefühl zurückzugewinnen. Vielleicht war dieses "alte Spielgefühl" nie abhängig von einem Level, einem Equipmentset oder einem Schlachtzug. Vielleicht vermitteln dieses Gefühl nicht ausschließlich die langjährigen Spieler aus WoW, die sich noch an Dinge erinnern, die längst vergangen sind...


----------



## Maleas (1. Dezember 2011)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> WoW wird nicht erst jetzt einfacher, das ist ein Trend der sich seid dem ersten Addon immer weiter zieht. Noch während BC wurden beispielsweise die Rufvoraussetzungen für heroische Instanzen heruntergesetzt. Und sowas gab es seit dem immer wieder, in den unterschiedlichsten Formen.



Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten, als man den Blumenbuff im Teufelswald vor dem Raid gefarmt hat, oder wo ein Fläschchen noch einen ganzen Tag für die Herstellung brauchte (Schwarzer Lotus war Mangelware, und man musste das Fläschchen im Labor von Scholo herstellen - damals Endgame Dungeon, also nicht einfach rein und craften). Auch nett, sich vor dem Kampf mit Ragnaros in Molten Core mit einem 40er Raid den Feuerbuff in der UBRS abholen - in 10er Gruppen rein, Priester übernimmt den NPC und bufft die Spieler. Den Aufwand will ich heute nicht mehr haben. Da betrachte ich die derzeitige Entwicklung nicht als Vereinfachung, sondern als Komfort. Aber schön war es damals ^^


----------



## salamipizza (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich speile WoW schon seid einigen Jahren und werde erst aufhören, wenn mich ein anderes MMOG entsprechend überzeugt.

Habe schon viele (Aion, GW, AOC, Lineage, ROM, Rift)  andere MMOGs angespielt, aber keins hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht.

SWTOR wird sicher auch gut, aber ist nicht mein Setting. Und so lange ich nichts besseres finde werde ich es eben weiterspielen.

Außerdem muss neues nicht umbedingt schlecht für Veteranen sein, ich spiele zwar erst seid 2007 aber mir gefallen die neuen Inhalte von

Mop und außerdem bin ich nicht der Mensch der gerne Stunden in Inis verbringt, daher sind leitere für MICH ansprechender.

Viele sehen das natürlich anders, aber das ist subjektiv.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2011)

Ihr macht seit 7 Jahren unentwegt dasselbe und wundert euch dass es irgendwann nicht mehr so interessant ist wie es mal war?


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (1. Dezember 2011)

Bitte seht das jetzt nicht als persönlichen Angriff, aber ich habe so den eindruck, manchen ist WoW nicht mehr "Exclusiv" genug, kann das vielleicht sein?

Ich meine, was erwartet ihr denn? Das Spiel hat die von euch erwähnten Veteranen 7 Jahre lang mehr oder weniger gut bespielt und bei der Stange gehalten.
Jetzt sind eben mal Andere dran! 


Dinge die mir mit 16 noch Spass gemacht haben interessieren mich heute auch nicht mehr, also lass ich es einfach sein und trauere dem nicht nach, sondern erinnere mich gern an die tolle Zeit, die ich hatte.

Und ich muss euch leider mitteilen, dass sich die World of Warcraft auch ohne euch weiter dreht.


Welcome to Life!!


----------



## k0ller (1. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Seit Cata hat sich auch jeder PvP Spieler den ich kenne von dem Spiel abgewendet. Es ist einfach nur noch Müll geworden. Ich glaube aktuell spielen 90% unserer RBG Gruppe nicht mehr... Schade eigentlich, immerhin waren wir eine der stärksten Gruppen in Europa und die Matches gegen Berserk, Hydramist und Co., aber das Spiel hat die beste Zeit hinter sich.



muss dir voll zustimmen es war einmal so ein geiles game


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2011)

Vor allem finde ich diese geile Logik interessant:

Die Raids sind zu leicht!!!
  Ja, macht doch heroic.
Das sind aber dieselben Bosse, da müssten wir ja jede Woche dasselbe machen!!


----------



## Daram (1. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal ihr lieben Veteranen: Könnt ihr mir bitte eine schriftliche Bestätigung zukommen lassen, das ihr WIRKLICH gegangen seid und hier nich nur wieder miese Stimmung verbreitet? Der konsequente Schritt würde euch und UNS das Leben erleichtern. Stellt euch nur mal vor, ihr müsstet euch nicht mehr mit dem unerträglichen WoW auseinander setzen... Wäre das nicht geil?


----------



## Maleas (1. Dezember 2011)

Blizzard ist mit WoW Marktführer und hat 10mio Kunden. Wieso kann man da keinen Content rausbringen - die Frage stelle ich mir. Schaut euch Rift an. Was die in den letzten Monaten an Content veröffentlich haben, das würde bei Blizzard für 2 Jahre reichen. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso Blizzard WoW am erfolgreichsten Punkt (wobei jetzt der Wendepunkt kommt) auf Sparflamme hält. In 12 Monaten Cataclysm 2 recycelte Trollinstanzen und eine simpel gemacht Feuerlande Raidinstanz. Das widerspricht jeder Logik. 

Wie gesagt, mir geht es nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad. Mir geht es darum, dass ich 6 Monate lang in den Feuerlanden rumhänge, obwohl Blizzard genug Kapazitäten und Manpower hat, um in diesen 6 Monaten vieeel mehr Content zu bringen. Wer jetzt sagt "brauchen sie doch nicht, sind doch alle beschäftigt" - nun, der sollte mein Eingangsposting lesen, womit sich ausdrücken will "Ich spiele nun als Veteran 7 Jahre WoW, ich habe alles gemacht und erlebt - warum bekomme ich jetzt im Endgame keinen Content mehr?"

Warum läuft der MMO Marktführer in seiner erfolgreichsten Stunde auf Sparflamme?


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Veteranen-Elite


Was für ein Wort. xD Haben bestimmt alle in Vietnam wie echte Männer gekämpft.



TheGui schrieb:


> das LFG Tool ist grandios, meine twinks freuen sich... während mein Main als Lichtbringer, Drachentöter und Feuerfürst weiterhin Spaß am Spiel und auch am kommenden Pokemon System hat!


Ein wahres Wort! Seh ich genauso (auch ohne Drachentöter^^).


----------



## shadow24 (1. Dezember 2011)

ich finde diese diskussionen eh immer zu geil...ich spiele wow seit 5 jahren als absoluter casualgamer udn ich geh on wenn ich bock drauf habe udn verlass wow auch wenn ich bock drauf habe.mir macht das einfach spass pvp zu machen,ob jetzt oder vor 5 jahren...

die aus meinen ganzen gilden wo ich schon drin war wissen das auch immer.raids mach ich fast nie.höchtens mal son funraid auf alte erfolge udn vlt mal ein paar aktuelle random bgs...

ich bin dadurch sicherlich nicht der beste spieler geworden,hab auch nie das beste equip,oder die meiste kohle...ich hab was viel wichtigeres an dem spiel:Spass...


----------



## Maleas (1. Dezember 2011)

Daram schrieb:


> Sagt mal ihr lieben Veteranen: Könnt ihr mir bitte eine schriftliche Bestätigung zukommen lassen, das ihr WIRKLICH gegangen seid und hier nich nur wieder miese Stimmung verbreitet? Der konsequente Schritt würde euch und UNS das Leben erleichtern. Stellt euch nur mal vor, ihr müsstet euch nicht mehr mit dem unerträglichen WoW auseinander setzen... Wäre das nicht geil?


Hm, ich frage mich, wozu ein Forum "Allgemeine Diskussionen" gut ist. Diskussionen sind nicht immer nur Lobhudelei und Friede Freude. Wer keine Kritik mag, soll in ein Hello Kitty Forum gehen und backe-backe-Kuchen spielen. Stell Dir mal vor, der DFB würde jetzt sagen "Okay, eine Mannschaft besteht ab der nächsten Saison nur noch aus 8 statt 11 Spielern, das Spielfeld ist nur noch halb so groß, und in der Bundesliga sind nur noch 10 Vereine". Meinst Du nicht, darüber würden sich die Fans unterhalten ... oder würde man dann sagen "Oh, das ist jetzt so, aber bitte nicht streiten und keine Kritik. Dann guckt halt keinen Fußball mehr!"

Wenn ich ein Spiel gerne spiele, mich aber frage, warum das Spiel von den Entwicklern auf dem Höhepunkt so drastisch runtergefahren wird, dann darf ich mich doch wohl mit anderen Spielern in einem Allgemeine Diskussionen Forum darüber unterhalten, oder? Wenn jetzt Casual Spieler oder Twink Spieler sagen "Ich bin zufrieden, nicht mein Problem - hau ab", dann wunder ich mich, warum ich als Spieler keine andere Meinung haben darf.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (1. Dezember 2011)

Soviele Classic-Spieler gibt es eh nicht mehr, zumindest laufen mir keine mehr über den weg.



Tikume schrieb:


> Vor allem finde ich diese geile Logik interessant:
> 
> Die Raids sind zu leicht!!!
> Ja, macht doch heroic.
> Das sind aber dieselben Bosse, da müssten wir ja jede Woche dasselbe machen!!


Oder es kommt Heroes sind kein Content aber Normalmode schon. Dass es genau umgekehrt ist einfach mal gekonnt ignoriert.^^


----------



## Daram (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel gerne spiele, mich aber frage, warum das Spiel von den Entwicklern auf dem Höhepunkt so drastisch runtergefahren wird, dann darf ich mich doch wohl mit anderen Spielern in einem Allgemeine Diskussionen Forum darüber unterhalten, oder? Wenn jetzt Casual Spieler oder Twink Spieler sagen "Ich bin zufrieden, nicht mein Problem - hau ab", dann wunder ich mich, warum ich als Spieler keine andere Meinung haben darf.


Ich verstehe euch ja. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum ihr nicht die Konsequenzen zieht, wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Virikas (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Und der Content, der in diesem Jahr gekommen ist, war dabei noch recht simpel designt und recycelt.



Was genau war an FL recycelt? Shanox? 
Hmm als erster Boss einer Instanz relativ simpel gehalten ists ok. Die Mechanik hinter dem Boss hab ich bisher so noch nicht gesehen.
Ryolith? Einen Boss zu steuern ist mir auch neu. Das Trash spawnen muss ist logisch, sonst haben die Tanks einfach mal eine komplette P1 nix zu tun.
Alysrazar? Tanks müssen Schaden machen? Flugphase so auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Bethilac? so zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber die Mechanik war in der Tat simpel
Baleroc? 2 komplett neue Mechaniken (Tank HP Buff + Heilerhandling). Leider etwas undertuned, aber von der Mechanik her komplett neu
Hirschhaupt? Der Formwechsel ist so auch neu und der Unterschied zwischen GruppenHeilung drücken und Singletarget bei den Katzen war auch spassig. Der Konzentrationsbuff im HC liess auch viel Platz für Taktikspielchen
Raggi? NH relativ witzlos, wenn man die Übergänge einmal gepeilt hatte. HC in P4 ein vollkommen anderes Spielgefühl!



> Anderes Beispiel: Für wen ist der Mönch in MOP gemacht? Für Veteranen - dann würde man ihn ab Level 67 oder 77 starten.


Weil? Der gute beinhaltet komplett neue Mechaniken (soweit bekannt), wo es definitiv Sinn macht sich von Klein auf in den Char einzuarbeiten. Allein schon der fehlende Autoattack als Melee ist ein krasser Unterschied zu allen anderen Klassen. Und wie wir nicht zuletzt in den LfG Tool Heulthreads sehen werden die bestehenden Klassen schon nicht immer verstanden 



> Ich finde es ärgerlich, dass Blizzard Veteranen mit wenig und recyceltem Content abspeist.


Davon abgesehen, dass ich -von den 2 HC Inis + ZA/ZG- keinen recycelten Content sehe, finde ich dass du ziemlich übertreibst. Und das sag ich mit mittlerweile fast 7 Jahren im Spiel.




Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Inhalt eines MMOs steht einfach nicht hinter dem Spielspaß, sondern die Person, die hinter dem eigenen bzw. hinter all den anderen Bildschirmen sitzt.



Genau das! Wenn man Spielspass natürlich als reines(!) Endcontent Top 100 race sieht, dann ists klar, dass man sich in der "Höher schneller weiter" Spirale gefangen nehmen lässt, die uns im normalen Alltag schon dauerhaft antreibt. Ob das in einem Hobby das der Entspannung dienen soll(te) so sein muss, lass ich mal dahingestellt.



> Vorbei scheint die Zeit, wo noch die Persönlichkeit zählte. Oder doch nicht?


Komtm denke ich immer drauf an wen man fragt. Wir raiden in unserer Gruppe auch nur zusammen, weil wir die Leute mögen. Über persönliche Schwächen, sehen wir da halt hinweg.



> Vielleicht war dieses "alte Spielgefühl" nie abhängig von einem Level, einem Equipmentset oder einem Schlachtzug. Vielleicht vermitteln dieses Gefühl nicht ausschließlich die langjährigen Spieler aus WoW, die sich noch an Dinge erinnern, die längst vergangen sind...



Aber nur gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vielleicht 
It's not just the game which defines fun, primarly it's you!


----------



## Nermanu (1. Dezember 2011)

-.-


----------



## Nermanu (1. Dezember 2011)

Leute Leute Leute immer diese WoW ist durch Threads

@Thread ersteller: Wenn du nästen Mittwoch vor 23:59 Deathwing auf HM down hast kannst mir gerne eine PM schreiben. So lange du noch nicht den HM gesehen hast kannst meiner Meinung nach 0 über die Schwierigkeit sagen. Das soll jetzt auch kein Flame gegen dich sein. Doch Blizzard macht alles was die Community will, sie können es nicht allen recht machen das ist klar aber ich finde für mit dem Normal und HM haben sie eine gute Mischung des Schwierigkeitsgrades gefunden.

Betrachten wir mal das ganze aus einem anderen Blickwinkel wie viele von hier hatten Classic Naxxramas pre Patch down ich nicht du vielleicht? Also was macht es für einen Sinn das ich ein Spiel zocke wo ich nicht den ganzen Content sehen kann? Hätte es die Community besser gefunden wenn Arthas viel schwieriger gewesen wäre? Nein den jeder der W3 gezockt hat wollte ihn töten. 

Wie sieht eigentlich mit Raggi aus 14 Gilden hatten ihn Pre Nerf down warst du bei einer dieser ? glaube nicht also bitte laber net von einfach.
Blizz macht WoW nicht einfacher sondern zugänglicher!!!


----------



## Matchfighter (1. Dezember 2011)

Das immer aber auch IMMER jeder i-was mit nem kommenden patch oder auch aktuellen patch / addon zu nörgeln hat.
Ist schon schlimm genug das immer alles schlecht geredet wird aber das du dann auch noch für sehr viele mehr sprechen kannst wundert mich schon stark.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht das du 10millionen Spieler kennst geschweige denn die veteranen von den 10mios an Spielern. 
Vor allem weil du direkt von einer kleinen bekannten grp auf so ziemlich die mehrheit schließt kann ich überhaupt nich nachvollziehen. 
Man sollte sich mal vor Augen halten, warum immer alles schlecht geredet werden kann und nicht viel gutes im gespräch ist....
Ganz klar das liegt daran warum sollte man sich melden bzw "beschweren" das es gut ist, wenn mans gut findet ? 
Ihr merkt also meistens kann es nur sowas hier geben. 
Letztlich will ich damit und da sprech ich mal als Veteran wie du sie nennst denn ich spiele rein zufällig von anfang an, dass ich bisher alles 
super fand. Und zwar mit jedem Addon gabs tolle Sachen die man vorher noch nicht hatte und ausprobieren durfte, klar gabs mal was was nicht grad 
ansprechend war. Aber letztlich sorgt blizz immer mit jedem Addon / Patch für was neues, auch wenns dann aus alt mach neu fungiert.
Die Änderung im Talentsystem klingt meiner Meinung nach vielversprechend und auch die neuen Änderungen / inis vom Patch sind 
wirklich gut gelungen. Nicht jeder hat Raidgear und kann das mal eben so durchziehen. (wenne wirklich was schweres suchst machs ohne equip und hf =) ) 
Naja wie schon zu Beginn angedeutet find ich solche Disskusionen eher unssinig =) 

My statement ! muss nicht zwingend euer Gedankengang sein also nich beschweren ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (1. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Hm, ich gehöre zu einer Elite, super.
> Btw, ich mache auf "meinem" Server das Licht aus.



Nur ein Bruchteil so lang wie der Eingangspost, aber 100x so wichtig!


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Soviele Classic-Spieler gibt es eh nicht mehr, zumindest laufen mir keine mehr über den weg.



*beim Vorbeigehen wink*


----------



## Kersyl (1. Dezember 2011)

Wie man in diesem Forum keine Kritik ausüben darf da man dann direkt von einzelnen Leuten geflamed wird.


Alles hat gute und schlechte Zeiten und jeder hat eine eigene Meinung, also akzeptiert es.

_"Its ok to not like things but don't be a dick about it_"

Aber die Leute hier sind keine Flamer sondern wollen eine Diskussion starten, wofür so ein Forum halt AUCH da ist, und wird dafür angemacht, das er etwas nicht so gut findet.

Das ist Diskussionstechnisch das Kindergarten/Grundschulniveau.


Ich finde persönlich, das gerade der Mönch und die neuen Gebiete + dem Dungeonbrowser beiden Fraktionen helfen, zu twinken, um auf dieses Thema zu kommen...Neue Gebiete, die man als "Veteran" kennt, sind nun vollkommen anders, mit witzigen und teils echt coolen Quests!
Wenn ich an die "der Tag an dem Todesschwinge kam" Quest denke, lach ich immer noch 

Und für die Neuen Spieler ists auch gut, denn sie haben nicht immer diese "Jo. Hol mal/Kill mal/Geh mal" Quests ohne pause vor der Nase.
In vielen MMO's ist dies nämlich auch bei P2P heutzutage noch Standard...(Was mir pers. Mal garnicht gefällt)

Ich hatte früher auch eine Menge Spaß daran, einfach rumzugimpen, und mit meinem Level 20 Nachtelf Jäger die Todesminen zu machen, einfach um alle Defias teile zu besitzen 

Inzwischen raide ich halt wie viele andere hier auch und mit MoP Werde ich mir mehr Zeit dafür nehmen, um die HC's mal angehen zu können, was ich zu meiner Schande bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht habe :S

Zu diesem Anlass habe ich meinen alten Schamanen rausgekramt, ihm ordentliches Gear besorgt und werde das definitiv noch ausweiten jetzt mit 4.3 und habe mir das T5 erfarmt (Handschuhe...Y u no drop? >.<) 







Nachdem ich nun vollkommen vom Thema abgewichen bin, möchte ich nur sagen das das hier immernoch ein Diskussionsforum ist welches nicht dafür da ist, Stundenlang Blizzard o.ä. anzupreisen, und da es nunmal eigene Meinungen gibt, sollte man diese akzeptieren oder mit Mentaler Kraft umformen 

mfg, Kersyl.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (1. Dezember 2011)

Das WoW Ausgelutscht ist und den Langsam den bach runtergeht,sollte mal jeden bewusst sein.Nur sag mal einen Süchtigen das er Süchtig ist und Aufhören soll xd^^
Nunja ich selber spiele seit ende Januar nicht mehr,unsere Gilde sowie viele andere haben sich Aufgelöst mit Cata.Der Müll mit der 10er/25er Id hat dann noch vielen Gilden den restgeben,von den anderen Änderungen ganz zuschweigen.Ausserdem sind die Alten hasen ja schon 7 jahre Älter^^ da so mach einer Famillie,steht im Berufsleben oder hat halt die Lust verloren(ja das Älter werden xd)
Gestern bin mal meine Favos durchgegeangen um auszumüllen,da bin ich mal auf eine Gold seite gegenagen(Ja habe mit mal G gekauft und??) als ich die Preise gesehen habe dachte ich nur Upss scheint ja keine Nachfrage mehr da zusein so billig war es.Klar mit Cata laufen viele leute mit 100k und mehr rum,ein Kollege der noch Aktiv WoW Spielt sagte mit das die preise für viele sachen so hoch sind,das man dafür früher an den Pranker gestellt worden wäre xd.Das soll keine Werbung sein sondern ein.auch ein Zeichen das das Intresse für WOW Solangsam verblasst.
Ich persöhnlich Denke mal das dieses Kuschelbärchen Addon das,Letzte sein wird und das Neue Game von Blizz 2012 Häppchenweisse zum Vorschein kommt.Da erstmal Diabolo 3 an dem Mann gebracht werden muss,wären ja Doof wenn es anders rumwäre.
Meine zukünftige freizeit werde ich mit SWTO verbringen.


----------



## Skalpi (1. Dezember 2011)

GoAheadMakeMyDay schrieb:


> ...
> Dinge die mir mit 16 noch Spass gemacht haben interessieren mich heute auch nicht mehr...



Naja, dem würde ich so nicht ganz zustimmen. Es gibt da noch das Eine oder Andere, was auch heute noch Spaß macht. 

Andererseits wäre das natürlich eine Erklärung für den Rückgang der Geburtenrate.


----------



## salamipizza (1. Dezember 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> GoAheadMakeMyDay, on 01 December 2011 - 15:12, said:...
> Dinge die mir mit 16 noch Spass gemacht haben interessieren mich heute auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Skalpi, on 01 December 2011 - 15:12, said:
> ...



Aber wenn es dir mit 16 spaß gemacht hat gibts es jetzt sicher neue welche erfahren haben, dass es spaß macht und es jetzt machen. =)


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (1. Dezember 2011)

salamipizza schrieb:


> Aber wenn es dir mit 16 spaß gemacht hat gibts es jetzt sicher neue welche erfahren haben, dass es spaß macht und es jetzt machen. =)




Aber wie ich sehe haben sowohl du, als auch Skalpi verstanden, was ich damit sagen wollte, auch wenn ich es etwas unglücklich formulierthabe..


----------



## Figetftw! (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist einfach dieses unfassbar hohe Niveau was WoW einfach schon erreicht hat. Früher war man gefalsht wenn man in MC mit 40 Mann einen völlig stupiden Tank& Spank Boss mit 1-2 Fähigkeiten bekämpft hat .
Heute stellen wir uns hin und sagen "OMG das gabs doch schonmal ,dass sind doch nur die Bosse X, Y und Z zusammengeschmissen"


----------



## J0DA (1. Dezember 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Das WoW Ausgelutscht ist und den Langsam den bach runtergeht,sollte mal jeden bewusst sein.Nur sag mal einen Süchtigen das er Süchtig ist und Aufhören soll xd^^
> Nunja ich selber spiele seit ende Januar nicht mehr,unsere Gilde sowie viele andere haben sich Aufgelöst mit Cata.Der Müll mit der 10er/25er Id hat dann noch vielen Gilden den restgeben,von den anderen Änderungen ganz zuschweigen.Ausserdem sind die Alten hasen ja schon 7 jahre Älter^^ da so mach einer Famillie,steht im Berufsleben oder hat halt die Lust verloren(ja das Älter werden xd)
> Gestern bin mal meine Favos durchgegeangen um auszumüllen,da bin ich mal auf eine Gold seite gegenagen(Ja habe mit mal G gekauft und??) als ich die Preise gesehen habe dachte ich nur Upss scheint ja keine Nachfrage mehr da zusein so billig war es.Klar mit Cata laufen viele leute mit 100k und mehr rum,ein Kollege der noch Aktiv WoW Spielt sagte mit das die preise für viele sachen so hoch sind,das man dafür früher an den Pranker gestellt worden wäre xd.Das soll keine Werbung sein sondern ein.auch ein Zeichen das das Intresse für WOW Solangsam verblasst.
> Ich persöhnlich Denke mal das dieses Kuschelbärchen Addon das,Letzte sein wird und das Neue Game von Blizz 2012 Häppchenweisse zum Vorschein kommt.Da erstmal Diabolo 3 an dem Mann gebracht werden muss,wären ja Doof wenn es anders rumwäre.
> Meine zukünftige freizeit werde ich mit SWTO verbringen.


sehe ich genau so, sobald diablo III rauskommt wird es mit wow richtig bergab gehen.
schade es war ein richtig geiles game


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Dezember 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach dieses unfassbar hohe Niveau was WoW einfach schon erreicht hat. Früher war man gefalsht wenn man in MC mit 40 Mann einen völlig stupiden Tank& Spank Boss mit 1-2 Fähigkeiten bekämpft hat .
> Heute stellen wir uns hin und sagen "OMG das gabs doch schonmal ,dass sind doch nur die Bosse X, Y und Z zusammengeschmissen"



Und die waren damals auch noch schwer... Wie langen standen wir vor Bossen wie Baron Gheddon oder Majordomo Executus... Und das waren jetzt nicht gerade die extrem ausgefallenen Kampfmechaniken. Wir sind verwöhnt.
Schön gesagt Figgetftw!


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2011)

J0DA schrieb:


> sehe ich genau so, sobald diablo III rauskommt wird es mit wow richtig bergab gehen.



richtig! ...


----------



## Derulu (1. Dezember 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> ...



Hm...letztes Addon...achso deswegen überlegen sie gerade ob eine "Itemquetsche" oder eine generelle Abwertung bei Items besser wäre...für ein einziges Addon  ...etwas viel Aufwand anstatt ganz zum Schluss einfach die Itemwerte so hoch werden zu lassen wie es nur geht, weil es sowieso egal ist^^ ...

ebenso ist mit MoP eine neue Grafikengine geplant (Blizzcon: "The Addon that will rape your Chipset")...auch etwas aufwändig (und teuer) für ein einziges Addon mag man meinen

Aja und noch mal über (weiterhin) WoW-Spieler als "Süchtige" reden gibt Ärger, selbst wenn es als Scherz gemeint ist...nur weil einem etwas gefällt, was anderen möglicherweise nicht gefällt, ist man nicht "süchtig"


----------



## Jesbi (1. Dezember 2011)

Was bleibt da noch zu sagen?

Also macht es gut. 

mfg


----------



## J_0_T (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Hm, ich frage mich, wozu ein Forum "Allgemeine Diskussionen" gut ist. Diskussionen sind nicht immer nur Lobhudelei und Friede Freude. Wer keine Kritik mag, soll in ein Hello Kitty Forum gehen und backe-backe-Kuchen spielen. Stell Dir mal vor, der DFB würde jetzt sagen "Okay, eine Mannschaft besteht ab der nächsten Saison nur noch aus 8 statt 11 Spielern, das Spielfeld ist nur noch halb so groß, und in der Bundesliga sind nur noch 10 Vereine". Meinst Du nicht, darüber würden sich die Fans unterhalten ... oder würde man dann sagen "Oh, das ist jetzt so, aber bitte nicht streiten und keine Kritik. Dann guckt halt keinen Fußball mehr!"
> 
> Wenn ich ein Spiel gerne spiele, mich aber frage, warum das Spiel von den Entwicklern auf dem Höhepunkt so drastisch runtergefahren wird, dann darf ich mich doch wohl mit anderen Spielern in einem Allgemeine Diskussionen Forum darüber unterhalten, oder? Wenn jetzt Casual Spieler oder Twink Spieler sagen "Ich bin zufrieden, nicht mein Problem - hau ab", dann wunder ich mich, warum ich als Spieler keine andere Meinung haben darf.



wäre genrell nix einzuwenden, wenn nicht jede woch so ein thread auftaucht mit dem selben inhalt nur in einem anderen gewandt. Am ende ist es aber das gleiche... die wo nicht zufrieden sind jammer und sagen sie gehören seit stunde eins dazu und damals war eh alles grüner. Man kennt sowas schon und es zieht nur flames an. Sachen die in einem Blog besser aufgehoben wären passen nicht in diese sektion. 

Ich gehöre mitte classic zu den WOW spieler... ob mich das zu einem Veteran macht? kein plan... aber wenn ich gehe... dann gehe ich... ohne einen flamewars zu beginnen oder sonstiges. Bringt mir nicht viel und den anderen auch nicht... ggf post counting^^


Aber solche threads... die gibts wie sand am mehr.


Und da gibt es kein wenn und aber... es ist seine meinung... aber es ist auch nur seine... wenn er keinen bock hat... gut... zu sagen das alle veteranen gehen ist vermessen. Woher will er das wissen? is er hellseher? denke nicht.


----------



## tuerlich (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab schon vor 3 oder 4 Monaten aufgehört... Die Elite geht xD oder zumindest Veteran darf ich mich nennen ^^
Bin jetzt wieder mehr am League of Legends zocken  Da braucht man wenigstens noch Skill. Und die zweite Season hat grad angefangen.


----------



## Kezpa (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal folgendes überlegt ...
> 
> Weiterhin hat man aus dem Mönch keine Heldenklasse gemacht (obwohl er ja eine ist), sondern er startet von Level 1 an.






Wieso bist du der Meinung, dass der Mönch eine HELDENKLASSE ist oder sein sollte?? nur weil beide fraktionen sie spielen können oder jede rasse? das hat nix mit ner Heldenklasse zu tun, den Krieger kann auch jede Rasse/Fraktion nehmen und es ist keine heldenklasse, is doch gut, dass man mit dem Mönch von vorne anfangen kann, dann wuseln wenigstens mal wieder nen paar low lvler durch die ganzen anfangs dungeons, Wenn blizz jetzt mit jedem Addon nur noch Heldenklassen machen würde die 20 lvl unter dem max. lvl anfangen stirbt doch erst recht alles aus


----------



## titschi91 (1. Dezember 2011)

mir geht es da genauso nur dass ich auf swtor warte....
nach 5 jahren tut ein tapetenwechsel gut


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

Wo kann ich mir so einen Veteranen mal anschauen? 

Bin eigentlich nicht so der neugierige Typ, aber bei achtmaliger Erwähnung im Eröffnungspost, scheinen diese Veteranen schon etwas ganz besonderes sein. Es gibt sogar eine Elite unter ihnen, die wurde allerdings nur einmal erwähnt. Die sind dann wohl nicht mehr so besonders. 

Naja egal, jedenfalls wurde irgendwie mein Interesse geweckt und ich freu mich über jeden Hinweis, um mal einen in Natura zu sehen.


----------



## Terrascream (1. Dezember 2011)

Ohje jetzt kommen sogar Noobs an Epixe, omg omg omg scheiß Spiel.

Also wirklich-.-

Ich freu mich über die neuen Inis, da sie an den BC Style erinnern. Aber ok nachm 5ten mal sind sie auch nicht mehr so spannend, der erste Run war aber grandios, da wir im Ts waren und keiner die Inis kannte.
Gab viel Gelache, erstaunen und jede Menge Verwunderungen 

Auch das man leichter an Epics kommt finde ich als Casual sehr nett,war auch Random DS, es war wirklich erstaunlich leicht ^^


----------



## Albra (1. Dezember 2011)

hmm da ich seit juni ´05 spiele zähl ich vll nicht zu den ganz alten aber doch dem älteren semester der wowspieler und ich mag das spiel trotzdem 
vielleicht auch grade weil ich nach dem wechsel zur horde und nen paar leuten eine kleine gemütliche gilde habe die auch nur das macht was ihr grade in den sinn kommt
dadurch das wir nur 4 1/2 sind ist das raiden bisher eher hintendran geblieben wenns nich grade alte sachen sind wegen ruf und oder stylezeugs

ich mags zb manchmal nach einem nervigen tag stumpf in der gegend rumzufliegen und allies blümchen unterm hintern wegzupflücken oder angeln oder archäologie oder einfach irgednetwas farmen was keiner braucht aber lustig ist 
hab von der alten alteraczeit auch noch einen d.u.l.u.s.a.knopf den ich hüte wie meinen augapfel oder einen der epischen fussel aus den ersten malen düsterbruch
in bc hab ich ein flimmerndes knäul geschenkt bekommen welches ebenfalls einen ehrenplatz ergatterte (katzenspielzeug)
wegen sowas und dem blödsinn den meine jungs und ich so machen können in dieser welt hat sie bis heute ihren reiz nicht verloren und was das pokemonaddon angeht klar werden einige meckern wäh kindergarten aber ich weiß wer da eine riesige menge spaß haben wird

wow ist immernoch ein spiel und kein ding wo man hart arbeiten muss wenn man nicht will und es ist bisher das erste und einzige spiel was ich seit 6 jahren mit nur einem monat unterbrechung gespielt habe und immernoch neues entdecken kann

schonmal am abend in feralas so geflogen das die sonne zwischen den bäumen eine fantastische athmosphäre verbreitet? desolace ists ähnlich 
oder in der arcatraz (beim rezeptfarmen) die ganzen gefängnisse mit den zwischen herumspringenden funken beobachtet?
oder habt ihr in den 3 neuen inis mal innegehalten und euch umgesehn?
kaum wenn man bedenkt wie sehr alle da durchrasen und gogo rufen nur um wenig später festzustellen dass das spiel scheiße ist und nichts zu bieten hat 

macht euch einfach von dem gedanken frei das ihr was besonderes seid nur weil ihr so und so lange spielt und das und das down habt und blizz nach eurer pfeife tanzen muss genießt was sie euch bieten oder lassts halt bleiben 

oder nehmt euch eine neue herausforderung:
spielt komplett ohne die kleinen helferlein die euch das leben so sehr vereinfachen, ohne die seiten wie ej und wie sie alle heißen 
und vorallem ohne komplettlösungen zu den inis und raids zu lesen, auf dem prt selbst zu spielen, oder diverse videoguides bis zum erbrechen anzusehn

ich möcht ehrlich nicht wissen wieviele von euch dann nichtmal am ersten trash vorbeikämen

aber gut wenn es euch zuviel wird dieses spiel hört halt auf das ist die einzige konsequenz


----------



## titschi91 (1. Dezember 2011)

kapier dein post nich hosenschisser......


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

titschi91 schrieb:


> kapier dein post nich hosenschisser......



Geht doch offentsichtlich um Veteranen hier, so oft wie die schon allein vom TE erwähnt wurden. Also möcht ich, rein aus Interesse, man könnte es durchaus Neugier nennen, mir mal einen anschauen und sehen was einen zu einem Veteranen werden lässt.


----------



## sixninety69 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es toll, dass WoW casualtauglicher wird, denn so kann man seine Zeit für sinnvollere Dinge verwenden. Wer farmt sich gern wochenlang auf Ehrfürchtig für ein paar poplige Items? Einfach Wappenrock anziehen und beim Equip-Farmen den Ruf gleich mitnehmen  Keine Lust mehr immer wieder ZA/ZG abzugrinden... zum 100.000 mal? Einfach den neuen Raid-Finder benutzen 

WoW wird zu einfach? Öhm, die haben eine leichtere Schwierigkeitsgradstufe hinzugefügt und NICHT den Heroic-Modus entfernt ... :/
Die Aussage stammt wohl von Leuten die nie Raggi hc getryt haben...fail

Und zu sagen dass man als Veteran keine Lust hat sich einen Pandaren Monk zusätzlich von 1-60 zu leveln ist wohl echt der Gipfel der Naivität ;P
Leveln geht kontinuierlich schneller und echte Veteranen sind da abgehärtet 

Alle wirklichen Veteranen pausieren höchstens eine Weile und ziehen nicht weiter 

Geht einen auf die Nüsse wenn einer aus persönlichen Gründen die Lust am Spiel verliert und prophezeit, dass das dann automatisch allen anderen Spielern genauso geht 
Bitte objektiv bleiben und nicht subjektiv beurteilen <3


----------



## Sano (1. Dezember 2011)

Komisch, der Zeitpunkt ist bei mir passend.
Hab mir grad gestern Skyrim gekauft. Das 
erste Rollenspiel für mich nach WOW. Die 
WoW Müdigkeit ist bei mir zur Zeit absolut angekommen.
Da hilft auch ein kurzweiliger Zeitvertreib mit Transmoggen nichts.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Tradolan (1. Dezember 2011)

@Albra: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Langejährige Spieler. Ich glaube das versteht jeder mit dem IQ über 1.



Ich bin kein Veteran.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> sehen was einen zu einem Veteranen werden lässt.



In dem man bis zur Schulter mit dem Arm in einem Kuhhintern steckt....
Ach neeeeeee das sind ja Veterinäre 

Ich bin keiner weil ich erst seit ca 1,5 Jahren spiele aber ich schätze mal der TE mein damit WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunden...


Ford
(fährt Fahrad)


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

Nenene, es muß etwas viel Großartigeres sein. Die Veteranen wurde in einem einzigen Post 8 mal erwähnt. Da reicht es doch nicht aus, etwas banales über einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu tun. So leicht wird man doch nicht glorifiziert.


----------



## Azddel (1. Dezember 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Hab schon vor 3 oder 4 Monaten aufgehört... Die Elite geht xD oder zumindest Veteran darf ich mich nennen ^^



Achtung! Du wurdest gehackt. Laut Arsenal warst du gestern nämlich zuletzt online. Schau mal nach...


----------



## Terrascream (1. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Geht doch offentsichtlich um Veteranen hier, so oft wie die schon allein vom TE erwähnt wurden. Also möcht ich, rein aus Interesse, man könnte es durchaus Neugier nennen, mir mal einen anschauen und sehen was einen zu einem Veteranen werden lässt.



Wenn du seit WoW Release mindestens 17/24 Online bist und sämtliche Raids durch hast


----------



## Mayestic (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten, als man den Blumenbuff im Teufelswald vor dem Raid gefarmt hat, oder wo ein Fläschchen noch einen ganzen Tag für die Herstellung brauchte (Schwarzer Lotus war Mangelware, und man musste das Fläschchen im Labor von Scholo herstellen - damals Endgame Dungeon, also nicht einfach rein und craften). Auch nett, sich vor dem Kampf mit Ragnaros in Molten Core mit einem 40er Raid den Feuerbuff in der UBRS abholen - in 10er Gruppen rein, Priester übernimmt den NPC und bufft die Spieler. Den Aufwand will ich heute nicht mehr haben. Da betrachte ich die derzeitige Entwicklung nicht als Vereinfachung, sondern als Komfort. Aber schön war es damals ^^



Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, glaube ich aber die Dinge ändern sich nunmal. Ich war auch einer derjenigen die extra morgens früher aufgestanden sind, also noch vor der Arbeit ne Runde durch die vier Gebiete drehte um den möglichen Schwarzen Lotus zu finden den es an einem der jeweils 10 Spots geben könnte. Auch ich habe dann nach fertigen IDs gesucht um im Labor in BWL meine Fläschchen für den Raid herzustellen. Auch bei uns sind die Spieler die Fläschchen intus hatten bei Raidpausen ausgeloggt damit der kostbare Buff nicht sinnlos verballert wird. Aber genauso wie du vermisse ich das überhaupt nicht und nein, nach längerem überlegen war das nicht schön aber es war damals üblich, meistens hilfreich, vielleicht nicht immer nötig aber es wurde so gemacht. 

Ich selber war seit dem Release-Tag dabei aber es gab immer wieder Pausen weil wir mit der Gilde jeglichen Content schneller durchgeblasen haben als Blizzard ihn nachliefern konnte. Da blieb viel zeit für twinken, Langeweile und andere MMOs. Die meisten von uns hatten zwar Arbeit waren aber Singles. Wenige waren "gebunden" und kaum einer hatte Kinder. Heute sieht das anders aus. Fast jeder hat Job, Frau, Kinder, Eigenheim und da geht das einfach nicht mehr so zu spielen wie damals. Die ersten Jahre war das auch für meine Frau okay wenn ich für WoW die Hälfte meines Jahresurlaubs verballert habe weil mal wieder ein Addon rauskam das wir dann versuchten in Rekordzeit durchzukauen aber wenn ich das heute machen würde käme ich wahrscheinlich eines Tages nachhause und es würde ein Messer in einem meiner TFTs stecken mitm Zettel dran " Entweder wir oder dein scheiss MMO " 

Es wird immer wieder neue Spieler geben für die WoW total toll ist und die heute das Spiel mit der gleichen Euphorie und Begeisterung zocken wie wir damals. Nur mir persönlich gefällt WoW garnicht mehr. Es liegt nicht am Spiel, die können auch soviel ändern wie sie wollen und Content ohne Ende nachschieben. WoW ansich ist für mich seit Anfang des Jahres tatsächlich absolut uninteressant. Naja okay ich informiere mich gerne, lese hier gerne, gebe meine Gedanken preis weil WoW einfach sehr lange ein fester Teil meines Lebens war. Ich werde mir sicher ab und zu mal einen Monat gönnen um kurz rein zu schnuppern aber der größte Anreiz an dem Spiel schwindet denn die Menschen die ich im Laufe der Jahre kennen gelernt habe verlassen ebenfalls WoW, spielen was anderes oder hören ganz mit MMOs auf. Diese Mitspieler vermisse ich und weil die nicht mehr da sind spiele ich kein WoW mehr. Ich habe versucht mich in neue Gilden zu integrieren aber es ist nicht das gleiche wie sonst. Die Community hat sich auch stark gewandelt und ich bin scheinbar einfach zu alt um diesen Wandel als angenehm zu empfinden. Was ich meistens so im allgemeinen Chat heutzutage lese lässt mich kotzen. Da ist die Ignoreliste immer schnell voll. 

Derzeit habe ich nette Leute gefunden. Wir sind so ca 25 Spieler und ich mit 35 bin eher einer der jüngeren ^^, es ist angenehm, RL hat immer Vorrang, wir haben uns alle schon paarmal getroffen auf RL-Treffen, Spielemessen, LARPs oder Mittelaltermärkten. Da stimmt die Chemie einfach. Sowas finde ich heute selten. Wir bereiten uns grade drauf vor SWTOR für ein paar Monate zu spielen, werden gemeinsam aber auch The Secret World und Guildwars 2 spielen. Aber eben ohne Leistungsdruck, ohne Raidpflicht im Spiel und ohne Grüppchenbildung innerhalb der Gilde. Wir sind alle eine Gruppe und keiner sondert sich mit 2-3 anderen ab und machen nur noch ihr Ding. Wir werden wahrscheinlich nicht raiden, keine geilen EPIXXE tragen und sicher niemals mehr 1st Kills einfahren aber das will auch kaum einer noch. Manch einer würde es gerne aber RL, Familie, Job und das alles sind einfach viel mehr Wert als irgendein x-beliebiges MMO. 

Vielleicht entwickelt sich WoW seit einiger Zeit schon in die Casual-Richtung weil auch die Entwickler oder Blizzardbosse älter werden. Auch die spielen vielleicht ihr eigenes Spiel nicht mehr so euphorisch wie damals. Es wird sicher immer iwelche Progressgilden geben und wenn Blizzard sie selbst finanziert. Solche Presse ist nie schlecht und ja es ist klar das ein Casualspieler weitaus rentabler ist als ein Hordcorespieler. Da braucht es garkeinen 1:3 Tausch, ein 1:1 reicht schon um mehr zu verdienen bzw weniger Kosten zu haben. Ein Spieler der 24/7 online ist verursacht letztendlich auf den Monat gerechnet und multipliziert mit Millionen Kollegen einen ordentlichen Batzen an Traffic. Traffic den Blizzard bezahlen muss. Ein Causal spielt evtl nichtmals 25% der Zeit, verursacht nur 25% des Traffics bringt am Monatsende aber genauso seine 13&#8364; ein wie der Hardcorespieler. Ganz klar das sich das rechnet. Vielleicht sind es nur Centbeträge pro Spieler, pro Monat aber auf Millionen von Spielern bezogen ne ansehnliche Stange Geld. Casualspieler kauen Content auch langsamer durch, evtl sogar garnicht. Man muss also nicht so oft neuen Content entwickeln = kann man wieder sparen. Casualspieler die weniger ingame sind haben weniger Probleme, kontaktieren weniger den Support = man kann Mitarbeiter entlassen und Mieten für teure Arbeitsplätze in Großraumbüros senken. Da hängt ja ordentlich viel an Maschinerie im Hintergrund den man eigentlich garnicht so direkt wahrnimmt.

Also ich finde diese Entwicklung derzeit normal. Vielleicht wird es in ein paar Jahren wieder ne Hardcorewelle geben und unsere Kinder werden dann ca. 18 Jahre alt sein und dann zu Spielern werden wie wir es mal waren.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wenn du seit WoW Release mindestens 17/24 Online bist und sämtliche Raids durch hast



Puh, wenn dem so ist, ging dieser Kelch ja nochmal an mir vorbei.


----------



## Daram (1. Dezember 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Und da gibt es kein wenn und aber... es ist seine meinung... aber es ist auch nur seine... wenn er keinen bock hat... gut...


Meine Worte.
Geth doch bitte, geht!!!! Aber ohne euch hier mit gejammere zu verarbschieden.

WIR HABEN es wirklich VERSTANDEN, dass euch das Spiel keinen Spass mehr macht.

Und WoW WAR kein gutes Spiel. Es IST NOCH ein gutes Spiel für viele. Nur euch macht es halt keinen Spaß mehr.
Gehet in Frieden, wie Big-Papa zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## Vyren (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, dass WoW mit 4.3 die Quests in den Outlands verändert hat, Grp-Qs sind weg und die Q-Geber müssten eigtl in den Instanzen stehen
Falls nich dann wars doch mit MoP...


----------



## Derulu (1. Dezember 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass WoW mit 4.3 die Quests in den Outlands verändert hat, Grp-Qs sind weg und die Q-Geber müssten eigtl in den Instanzen stehen
> Falls nich dann wars doch mit MoP...



Stimmt schon...Outlands und Nordend gibt es seit gestern keine Quests mehr, die als Gruppenquests getaggt sind und die "wichtigsten" Questgeber stehen jetzt auch dort am Instanzeingang


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> [...] Anderes Beispiel: Für wen ist der Mönch in MOP gemacht? Für Veteranen - dann würde man ihn ab Level 67 oder 77 starten. Nein, er ist für neue Spieler gemacht, die ab Level 1 anfangen. Nach 7 Jahren WoW spielen will ich nicht ständig twinken müssen, weil der Endcontent mau ist. Ich habe in meiner WoW Zeit so viel getwinkt, dass ich jetzt keine Lust mehr auf LFG Raid oder einen Level 1 Mönch habe. Und so geht es vielen Veteranen, die ich kenne. Du magst eine Ausnahme sein.[...]



WTF Oo

Weißt du, was ich mir als Todesritter anhören darf, weil ich nicht von lvl 1, sondern von lvl 55 gestartet bin? Weißt du, was Blizz sich alles anhören durfte? Der DK sei eine Rumpimmelklasse! Die spielt man gleichzeitig, während man an seiner Nudel rumzupft und da man ja eh fast auf Max-lvl ist, hat man keine Erfahrung! Was macht Blizz, die nächste neue Klasse fängt also, wie alle anderen zuvor, bei 1 an! Und jetzt kommst DU! Nach 3 Jahren DK-Flamerei kommst genau DU und sagst, wie geil dieses Konzept ist? Sry, aber wenn WoW ein Problem hat, dann ist es definitv die Community, die wegen wirklich allem rumnörgelt und Jahre später die einstigen super beschissenen Pro-Casual-Spieler-Ideen Blizzards als Genie-Streiche feiert!


----------



## Cantharion (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das nach einem Zielgruppen Reset. Blizzard weiss, dass die WoW Veteranen nicht mehr lange zu halten sind - einen letzten Versuch haben sie mit dem Diablo-3-geschenkt-bei-12-Monate-WoW-Abo-Ding gestartet. Aber man kann an einer Hand abzählen, dass die Veteranen-Elite sicher bald abwandern wird. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass WoW durch ist. Nach 7 Jahren können sie (wollen auch nicht) WoW neu erfinden. Es macht sich eine WoW Müdigkeit bemerkbar.
> 
> Nun denkt sich Blizzard sicher "Wie können wir die Zahlen halten?". Ganz klar, neue Spieler müssen her - dauerhaft und kontinuierlich! Das geht aber nur, wenn man den Fokus von Veteranen auf Neukunden verlegt. Also muss das 7 Jahre alte und komplexe WoW entschlackt werden. Das erreichen sie durch Vereinfachungen, damit neue Kunden durchblicken ohne langjährige Erfahrung mitbringen zu müssen. Nun braucht man Casual Inhalte, die für Neukunden und Casual Spieler gemacht sind - PetBattle Pokemon, Scharmützel & Co. Nun muss der Schwierigkeitsgrad angepasst werden, damit neue und Casual Spieler auch ohne starke Langzeitgilde im Rücken vorwärts kommen (Content wird leichter, LFG für Raid). Und da wir uns ja nun auf die Casualgruppe konzentrieren, brauchen wir für die verbliebenen Veteranen auch nicht so viel Content im Endgame. Die Folge: weniger Contentpatches, schnell umgesetzt und einfach, recyceln statt ganz neu machen. (Man vergleiche Ulduar mit den Feuerlanden und frage sich nun, wie viel Arbeit die Feuerlande wohl waren).
> 
> ...




1. Oha dir wird ein Spiel nach 7 Jahren schon zu langweilig - wie kann das sein?     

2. Ich sehe kein Problem damit ein Spiel für normale Spieler und nicht für weltfremde Hardcorezocker zu konzipieren.
Was war an einem farmintensiven, Zeitaufwendigen, RL-Feindlichen und Stellenweise langweiligen Game wie Classic WoW so reizvoll?

3. Besser so! Damit hört das "Früher war alles besser"-Geschwafel der selbsternannten "Veteranen-Elite" eventuell auf.

4. Besser als "&#8222;Ein Spiel, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden." Ist das schon finde ich.


----------



## Asmodain (1. Dezember 2011)

*tuerlich*
Das sind die richtigen, sagen das sie nimmer spielen und es dennoch machen........


----------



## Derulu (1. Dezember 2011)

Asmodain schrieb:


> *tuerlich*
> Das sind die richtigen, sagen das sie nimmer spielen und es dennoch machen........



Vll. meint er mit "aufgehört", er loggt nur noch ab und an ein (zB um Occu'thar zum 12x zu besiegen oder um Murozond das erste Mal zu töten) , während er früher regelmäßig raiden war? Kann doch sei, vor allem da er gestern das erste Mal online war seit WoW 7. Geburtstag hat..


----------



## Cantharion (1. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Vll. meint er mit "aufgehört", er loggt nur noch ab und an ein (zB um Occu'thar zum 12x zu besiegen oder um Murozond das erste Mal zu töten) , während er früher regelmäßig raiden war? Kann doch sei, vor allem da er gestern das erste Mal online war seit WoW 7. Geburtstag hat..



Entweder man spielt WoW oder nicht - aber zu sagen "ich Spiel kein WoW" und trotzdem noch on sein, auch wenns nur für random raids ist, ist einfach lächerlich.
Das ist als ob ein Mann der gerade eine Zigarre raucht zu dir kommt und sagt "mir geht's echt gut seitdem ich nichmehr rauche".


----------



## TuTNichts (1. Dezember 2011)

Zunächst einmal hallo an alle WoWler !!!

Da vieles in diesem thread immer und immer wieder auftaucht möchte ich mich nun auch mal dazu schalten!!!

Ich selber spiele auch seid classic und hab auch schon sehr viel erlebt InGame und muss zunächst auch sagen JA WoW ist leichter geworden in vielen dingen, vieles zum positiven aber sehr vieles zum negativen. Wenn ich an die Anfangszeit meiner WoW zeit denke muss ich leider sagen es macht nicht mehr soviel spass dennoch ist für mich WoW das einzige Online spiel was ich spiele die gründe dafür kann ich selbst nicht erklären :-).  Was ich aber grad zu dem Thema Veteranen sagen möchte die in massen " fliehen" ist für mich nicht der Hauptgrund das es wie so oft erwähnt wird nix neues gibt also sprich blizz vieles aufwährtet sondern das der größte teil dieser  so genanten Veteranen einfach wie schon mal vorher erwähnt satt sind. Weil und das ist bei den meisten von denen der fall sie ätliche stunden davor sitzen und nichts besseres zu tun haben ( ja ich weiß jetzt fühlen sich einige angegriffen) aber bedenkt ich kann mich noch an die zeiten errinern wo man 2 std oder mehr in einer fünf man instanz verbracht hat ( z.b Hdw ) und unteranderem 20 mal gewibt ist und keiner die grp verlassen hat. Was seid vorallem Lich King sehr stark im trend ist , ist die tatsache " hmm 5 min. braucht ihr für den boss kill, ne will hier nicht den ganzen tag verbringen " oder " wie du warst hier noch nicht drin ? ne dann hats kein sinn " und das sind in den meißten fällen genau diese sogenannten Veteranen weil sie ja noch am patch day alles neue durch haben und ja nur noch in die innis gehn um marken zu farmen.  Und welches Argument mich nach einem Wipe am meißten aufregt ist "  boha ich hab kein bock hier reppkosten zu farmen" zack gruppe verlassen.  Ich weiß nicht ob diese leute noch wissen das WoW ein spiel ist und das Gold InGame nicht aus der RL Geldbörse  verschwindet. Ich könnte noch etliche tausend bsp mehr nenen aber dafür ist nicht genug platz hier und ich denke mal die leute die WoW spielen und auch wipes oder newbies ( was wir alle mal waren ) in ner grp akzeptieren weiß was ich meine.  Ich war auch in großen Gilden  und war gerne raiden usw. aber ich spiele lieber nur noch solo und will auch in keine große gilde mehr da ich nicht verstehn kann wie man sich im ts oder sonnst wie wegen eines dämlichen spiels beleidigen kann oder sowas in der art. Und zum abschluss noch gesagt Ja blizz könnte sich in manchen dingen mal wieder mehr mühe geben.

So das wars erstmal von mir.

Edit;  Früher sind auch alle 20x in eine inni gerrant


----------



## tuerlich (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mich nur für die geburtstagsheldentat eingeloggt und eine der neuen inis aufm liveserver ausprobiert. genauso unwitzig wie aufm ptr.
Mein Abo läuft noch bis ende des jahres. unter aufgehört haben meine ich nicht, dass ich mich nie mehr einlogge. ich hab aufgehört zu spielen. war ca ne stunde in og gestanden und hab am laufenden band items vz und meine fl gefragt, wie sie denn den patch so finden (ja, hätts auch über facebook machen können...). dann haben sie mich mit ner neuen ini überzeugt, dass es witzlos ist. dort hab ich auch nicht wirklich gespielt (ausser wenn ab und zu mal nen heal casten spielen ist). dk-mate hat so ziemlich alles alleine gemacht...

zu veteran: ist sicherlich kein passender ausdruck. leute, die schon lange spielen und bei /played über 550 tage rauskommen sind keine veteranen, sondern idioten. ich bin ein idiot.


----------



## Derulu (1. Dezember 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nur für die geburtstagsheldentat eingeloggt und eine der neuen inis aufm liveserver ausprobiert. genauso unwitzig wie aufm ptr.



Große Teile deiner Firelands-HC-Rüstung hast du allerdings auch erst seit Oktober/November...hast du das auch nur beim kurz reinsehen gemacht?  ...du sagtest etwas von vor 3 Monaten aufgehört


----------



## tuerlich (1. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Große Teile deiner Firelands-HC-Rüstung hast du allerdings auch erst seit Oktober/November...hast du das auch nur beim kurz reinsehen gemacht?  ...du sagtest etwas von vor 3 Monaten aufgehört



ARGH Wochen wollte ich schreiben <.< Deswegen flamen hier alle xD sry is mir nich aufgefallen. Verbesserung: *vor 3-4 Wochen*


----------



## skyline930 (1. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Für mich lautet Blizzards neue Slogan "Kommt zu WoW, werbt Freunde, und wenn ihr keine Lust mehr habt - auf Wiedersehen, die nächsten Spieler stehen schon Schlange".



Alleine schon von dem ganzen Mimimi im buffed-Forum bekommt man Ohrenbluten. Da will ich mir nicht vorstellen wie das in den offiziellen Foren ist. Wenn da Blizzard endlich mal Courage zeigt, und mal wieder ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen ohne dabei ständig hin- und hergerissen zu sein im Versuch es ALLEN Recht zu machen, dann kudos von mir dafür. Auch wenn es dann World of Casualcraft ist, das ist dann aber wenigstens konsequent in eine Richtung entwickelt und auf bestimmte Gruppen ausgerichtet.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab vor 2 Stunden jetzt auch mit Wow aufgehört und werde das auch die nächsten 30 Minuten noch tapfer durchziehen.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (1. Dezember 2011)

Wie ich auch immer sage, die Community macht eine ganze Menge aus. Mal zum Vergleich, Counter-Strike ist immer noch einer der populärsten Shooter, allerdings würde ich ihn heute im Leben nicht mehr ausserhalb meines Stammservers spielen. Wer es schonmal gespielt hat weiß wieso.

Und genau dieses Niveau findet man heute auch im Dungeonfinder. Ich glaube jedes MMO, dass so etwas implementiert, verpasst sich selbst den Todesstoß. Sicherlich ist das auch einer der Gründe warum niemand das Teil übernimmt. Selbst in SWTOR findet man es nicht, und dass die Betatester es ausdrücklich nicht wollen spricht ja wohl für sich.


----------



## Ursusarctos (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Es ist doch kein Wunder, das den Leuten die seit 7 Jahren dabei sind, langweilig wird.
Im Grunde wiederholt sich doch immerwieder alles.
Es ist für Blizzard ein Problem den Ansprüchen der "Veteranen" nach immer neuen Herausforderungen,
mit dem Bestreben, den Neulingen den Anschluß zu ermöglichen, in Einklang zubringen.
Für Neulinge mit vergleichsweise wenig Spielpraxis und somit suboptimaler Spielstärke ist es fast 
unmöglich an hochwertiges Equipment zu kommen.
Entweder sind ihnen Spielstarke Gilden "wegen zu schlechten Equipt" verschlossen und falls sie doch
aufgenommen werden, sind sie nur Lückenbüßer für fehlende Stammleute.
Zudem wird Neulingen viel zu wenig Geduld entgegengebracht, sie sollen in Tagen oder Wochen eine
Spielstärke (mit schlechterem Equipt) erreichen, die andere in Jahren erlangt haben.
Anstatt den Neulingen hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen, werden sie bei dem geringsten Fehler in 
einer weise geflammt, das man so manchem der so spielstarken "Veteranen" einen Besuch in der
Psychiatrie empfehlen möchte.

Ob Blizzard schonmal darüber nachgedacht hat "zugangsbeschränkte Server", einzurichten ?
Also ungenerfte Server, zu denen nur Spieler oder ganze Gilden zugelassen werden, die gewisse
Veraussetzungen erfüllen (anzahl gelegter Bosse, Arenawertung etc.).
Somit gibt es für die "Veteranen" die neue Herausforderung den Zugang zu diesen Servern zu erlangen
(eine Art Ligasystem [Bundes/Europa/Welt etc.]).
Anfänger hingegen können auf den generften Servern schneller an hochwertiges Equipt kommen und somit
vielleicht den Anschluss gewinnen.

Warum gibt es eigentlich soviele Währungen?
Würden nicht auch Gold und Erfolgspunkte reichen?
Könnte nicht 1 Sieg in TB soviel Punkte bringen wie 5 Siege in TSDW, oder ein 10er Raid soviel wie
3 Dungeonsiege etc.

Um das lvl. von Twinks attraktiver zu machen, wie wäre es, wenn es gewisse Accountgebundene Items
gäbe, deren Boni sich aufsummieren (mein Alchi transmutiert Rohstoffe aus denen mein Schmied Waffen 
oder Rüstungen fertigt die dann von meinem Verzauberer verzaubert von meinem Inschriftler beschriftet
und meinem Juwelier gesockelt werden können [so wie es sonst nicht möglich ist]).

Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Kuttenbrunza (2. Dezember 2011)

Man will der Held sein 
keine Helden  
der Held der alleinige Held 
ActionHero  halt 
Ich bin der Held und so steht es geschrieben ^^
Êrst wenn man dieses subjektive Gefühl der Allmacht 
in einem MMo transportieren kann 
dann ist Ende mit der Flamerei
WoW ein Super Spiel keine Ahnung ob das nochmals 
auf dieser Welt getopt werden kann
Diese ewig lange Zeitspanne  
und das in dieser schnelllebigen Zeit ^^  verrückt
Bin auch Wow genervt  und freu mich auf den 20 Dez 
aber dennoch werde Ich immer ein Auge auf meine Chars hier haben
und der dazugehörigen Gilde 
sind alles irgenwie Freunde geworden
Ich glaube wenn es ein Ende gibt dann wird das nur Blizard entscheiden
ganz sicherlich keine Community oder irgend eine Spielergruppe ^^
Ich muß immer wieder daran denken wie die Angefangen haben
die waren Pleite wegen WoW und dann dieser Rießeneinschlag
Und dann diese süchtig-machende Atmosphäre in Durotar ... Startgebiet  Hammer
Ja  auf das freue Ich mich schon bei SWTOR  
aber wie lange das wohl anhalten mag 

Ich Liebe dieses Spiel WoW 
aber weniger wegen dem aktuellen laufenden Content 
sonder viel mehr wegen der Leute die mit mir
dort spielen

mfg


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2011)

ich fühle mich diskriminiert von diesem Aufmacher.
ich halte mich selbst für einen procasualcausalnerdprogressveteraneliteästhet. Freunde meine aber ich wüsste alles und das meistens auch besser und darum nörgel ich an jedem und alles rum. 

Mich haben die über 220 Boss in Wow schon Hundertmal gepullt. Ich habe sie im Progress, in Anfällen von und zu Jenkins und in fehlerfreier Kür zu Bob, dem Geistheiler, geschickt. 
Ich kann bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen und angeln, während sich 2 Allies und Hordler hinter mir an die Kurgel gehen. Mit dem passenden Soundtrack auf den Ohren kann ich im Diablo-Hack-and-Slay Stil mich blutbadend durch Mobs prügeln ohne sie zu plündern und andererseits jedes noch so unscheinbare Blümlein gefühlvoll aus dem Boden reizen. Und ab und zu sitze ich heute noch im verwüsteten Land auf einem Stein und warte auf Kazzak.
Ja die Zeiten ändern sich und Spiele gibt es viele. Doch kaum eins gibt mir die Tiefe und die Freiheit das zu tun worauf ich gerade Lust habe außer eventuell ein Buch. Ich kann wirtschaften wie ein Schwabe, ich kann reisen ohne mich aus dem Haus zu bewegen, ich kann in Rollen schlüpfen ohne Schauspieler zu werden. Ich kann Pro und Noob zugleich sein. Und ich kann mich jederzeit ausloggen ohne Angst zu haben irgendwas zu verpassen. 
Und sollte ich dann doch nochmal das Verlangen haben Kazzak den Schwerenöter zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt und sei es der alten Zeiten wegen, gehe ich durch das dunkle Portal, setze mir Kopfhörer¹ auf und lass die Welt mit ihrem Item-Hype-Progress-Veteran-Protum hinter mir.

ein Veteran 


¹ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tloVx_b-YIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wolow (2. Dezember 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> dort hab ich auch nicht wirklich gespielt (ausser wenn ab und zu mal nen heal casten spielen ist). dk-mate hat so ziemlich alles alleine gemacht...



Türlich!


----------



## Derulu (2. Dezember 2011)

Flame (auf der letzten Seite) entfernt

BTW:

Sind Veteranen nicht die, die in Amerika immer diese Paraden bekommen und alles billiger oder gratis bekommen/haben wollen


----------



## Rikayne (2. Dezember 2011)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Die Leute meckern, ihnen sei langweilig...ok, mag ja sein, dann sollen sie was anderes machen... 
Nur seltsamerweise sind es oft genau diese Leute, die Wochen aufm PTR rumeiern, da den neuen Raid bis zum erbrechen durchspielen und DANN meckern sie hätten nichts mehr zu tun....

Ein Grossteil von diesen Leuten meckert allerdings auch, dass der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, ja nur 1x pro Monat stattfindet und sie so ja nicht alles in 3 Tagen erfarmt haben...Da erdreistet sich Blizzard doch einfach und gibt uns ne Aufgabe über mehrere Wochen/Monate....OH WAIT!

Interessant finde ich hier auch, wie der TE meint bestimmen zu können, dass die Pandaren ja nur für ''Veteranen'' seien und somit eine Heldenklasse sein müsste...Ich frag mich ja wie man auf sowas kommt (sorry falls das iwo steht, alles hab ich nicht durchgelesen)...Ich zähle mich auch nicht zu den hier so nett genannten ''Veteranen'', kenne die Pandaren aber trotzdem schon lange.....

Aber ganz ehrlich, so richtig wissen was ihr wollt, tut die Mehrheit hier auch nicht, oder? Einerseits ist alles zu leicht und alles für jeden zugänglich...der Contentpatch ist seit 3(!!!!!) Tagen da und durch euer PTR geraide ist euch nun langweilig...aber da ist ja Blizzard dran Schuld, ne? Habt ihr ne Aufgabe die euch ne längere Zeit beschäftigt, ist Blizz ja wieder Geldgeil und will euch ans Spiel binden...

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal drüber Gedanken machen, was ihr von WoW erwartet und nicht direkt losflamen...es ist teilweise nur noch lächerlich....


----------



## dreifragezeichen (2. Dezember 2011)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Die Leute meckern, ihnen sei langweilig...ok, mag ja sein, dann sollen sie was anderes machen...
> Nur seltsamerweise sind es oft genau diese Leute, die Wochen aufm PTR rumeiern, da den neuen Raid bis zum erbrechen durchspielen und DANN meckern sie hätten nichts mehr zu tun....



war nicht aufm ptr und finde ersten 4 bosse in ds richtig langweilig bei 2h raid, nur so kurz weil einige erst später on gekommen sind (war nicht im LFR)


----------



## Rikayne (2. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> war nicht aufm ptr und finde ersten 4 bosse in ds richtig langweilig bei 2h raid, nur so kurz weil einige erst später on gekommen sind (war nicht im LFR)





Ich sage oft sind es solche...bestimmt nicht alle 

Klar kann langeweile aufkommen, da sag ich ja nichts, nur kommt die langeweile eben meistens von genau solchen die aufm PTR rumgurken


----------



## k0ller (2. Dezember 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Es ist doch kein Wunder, das den Leuten die seit 7 Jahren dabei sind, langweilig wird.
> Im Grunde wiederholt sich doch immerwieder alles.


eben nicht, früher war man stolz wenn man mal ein blaues equipe hatte. 
heute läuft jeder full epic rum und kriegt alles hinten rein^^
ist alles wertlos u. ohne bedeutung


----------



## Robbenmeister (2. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> eben nicht, früher war man stolz wenn man mal ein blaues equipe hatte.
> heute läuft jeder full epic rum und kriegt alles hinten rein^^
> ist alles wertlos u. ohne bedeutung



auch früher war es wertlos und ohne bedeutung, es waren da auch nur blaue und lila picel.

davon konnte und man kann sich immer noch nichts kaufen, man kann das nicht essen oder anderweitig nutzen, es sind einzig allein nur virtuelle gegenstände... kapierts doch mal, ob da einer mit mehr oder weniger lila zeugs rumrennt ist so was von egal...


----------



## k0ller (2. Dezember 2011)

Robbenmeister schrieb:


> auch früher war es wertlos und ohne bedeutung, es waren da auch nur blaue und lila picel.
> 
> davon konnte und man kann sich immer noch nichts kaufen, man kann das nicht essen oder anderweitig nutzen, es sind einzig allein nur virtuelle gegenstände... kapierts doch mal, ob da einer mit mehr oder weniger lila zeugs rumrennt ist so was von egal...


da hast du recht, wenn man aber nach der suche dieser tollen atmospähre ist die wow unbestritten hatte, muss man augenblicken und gegenständen einen wert vermitteln um mit der geschichte zu verschmelzen.
wenn das nicht gelingt wir jedes mmo langweilig.


----------



## garak111 (2. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtszeit – Geschichtenzeit
Es war einmal eine Bäckerei (nennen wir sie einfach Blizzard) die hat einen tollen Schokoladenkuchen (nennen wir ihn WOW) gebacken und es verbreitete sich in der Stadt das Gerücht, dass dieses Backhaus das beste im ganzen Land ist.
Viele Leute sind losgezogen, sind im Regen und in der Kälte gestanden und haben Stunden über Stunden nur damit verbracht, diesen tollen Kuchen zu erhalten. Und wenn sie endlich den Kuchen erhielten, haben sie Ihre Trophäe stolz dem Rest der Einkaufschlange präsentiert . Leider haben viele nur Brötchen und trockenes Brot erhalten und waren darüber nicht sehr erfreut. Sie wurden immer verdrießlicher und drohten die Bäckerei zu verlassen, wenn sie nicht auch endlich den tollen Kuchen bekommen. Der Bäcker hat nachgedacht und wollte seine Kunden nicht verlieren. Er machte viel, viel mehr Kuchen und dachte sich, dass er nun von jedem gelobt wird, da jeder seinen Kuchen bekommt.
Aber was wurde daraus. Die, die zuerst ihren Kuchen bekamen wollten nun eine Schokoladentorte, weil der Kuchen nun von jedem zu haben ist und Kuchenessen ja nichts mehr be-sonderes ist. Und die anderen, haben sich den Magen verdorben. Kuchen, Kuchen, Kuchen, nur noch Kuchen, und dann noch die Torte und noch mehr. Das kann kein Magen aushalten. Sie beschimpften den Bäcker, weil er soviel Kuchen herstellt. 

Was denkt sich nun der Bäcker:
Ich vermute, dass ihm dies egal ist. Er ist nicht schuld, dass jemand über seine Kapazität mit Kuchen vollfrisst oder nun nicht mehr prahlen kann mit seinem Kuchen. Der Kuchen ist und bleibt gut, aber er muss halt in Maßen gegessen werden und wer lieber Wurst mag, muss halt die Bäckerei verlassen. Kunden, die den Kuchen mögen, sind immer noch in gro-ßen Umfang vorhanden.

Allerdings ist auch Spinat nur in normalen Dosen gesund. Aber dies muss jeder für sich sel-ber rausfinden.


----------



## MoSaG (2. Dezember 2011)

Vote4 neuen Foren-Button: "Mimimi", wenn der von 5 Leuten angekickt wurde, wird er in der Übersicht mit einem Heulsmiley    markiert, dann kann man sich sparen die Threads zu lesen und/oder zu kommentieren - danke


----------



## J0DA (2. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> da hast du recht, wenn man aber nach der suche dieser tollen atmospähre ist die wow unbestritten hatte, muss man augenblicken und gegenständen einen wert vermitteln um mit der geschichte zu verschmelzen.
> wenn das nicht gelingt wir jedes mmo langweilig.



Finde Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, aber erspar Dir die Anstrengung hir.
Versteht sowieso keiner.
Komm halt zu SW-tor


----------



## superaugapfel (2. Dezember 2011)

content ist ja echt ne sucht bei euch 

ich hab spas am spiel und das immer noch nach drei jahren und wer kein bock auf twinken hat ist nunmal im falschen spiel 
mir gefällt es zu lvl und c0. 
was ihr macht ist mir doch latte
 in diesem sinne und wartet mal auf neuen content x>D


----------



## superaugapfel (2. Dezember 2011)

dauert halt nur noch nen bischen mindestens 3 monate also have fun


----------



## Derulu (2. Dezember 2011)

J0DA schrieb:


> Finde Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, aber erspar Dir die Anstrengung hir.
> Versteht sowieso keiner.
> Komm halt zu SW-tor



Hm...denkst du das Spiel hat es nötig, dass Spieler versuchen müssen, Spieler anderer Spiele in Foren zu ebendiesen abzuwerben? Da musst du dann aber eine schlechte Meinung von dem Spiel haben, zu dem du andere locken willst^^

Oder auf gut Deutsch: Lasst diese "Abwerbungsversuche" sein, sie sind einer vernünftigen Diskussion nicht förderlich (sie bewirken eher so etwas wie "Ungepflegtheit")...schankedön

Edit:
Das gilt übrigens für alle Seiten, Fangruppen, Unterforen, etc.


----------



## Mayestic (3. Dezember 2011)

MoSaG schrieb:


> Vote4 neuen Foren-Button: "Mimimi", wenn der von 5 Leuten angekickt wurde, wird er in der Übersicht mit einem Heulsmiley  markiert, dann kann man sich sparen die Threads zu lesen und/oder zu kommentieren - danke




sinnlos. warum ? schon mal bemerkt das es keine minuse mehr gibt ? warum ? spaßklicker. 
würde buffed deinen vorschlag umsetzen würdest hier binnen von sekunden nur noch heulsmileys sehn.
das ansich würde zwar generell die sache auf den punkt bringen weil wir heulen uns ja hier nur gegenseitig an und selten ist mal ein vernünftiger kommentar dazwischen. 

aber das mit den negativbewertungen ist hier auf buffed scheinbar vorbei. 
ich hab das minusverteilen schon lange kritisiert und hab mir oft den spaß erlaubt alles wieder auszugleichen.
kommentare die mit minus bewertet wurde habe ich mit plus bewertet und die mit plus bewertet wurden mit minus. 
mit der taktik war ich dann nicht ganz alleine denn plötzlich sah man viele beitragssammlungen die am tag zuvor total minusverseucht waren und am tag darauf wieder meistens bei 0 ankamen


----------



## Mayestic (3. Dezember 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> content ist ja echt ne sucht bei euch
> 
> ich hab spas am spiel und das immer noch nach drei jahren und wer kein bock auf twinken hat ist nunmal im falschen spiel
> mir gefällt es zu lvl und c0.
> ...



wie süß schon drei jahre  
was ist mit leuten die schon alle klassen auf maxlevel haben inklusive aller berufe des spiels bzw manche doppelt ?
ja. selber schuld nehm ich an warum spielen manche auch mehr als 30 minuten am tag ? weil sie idioten sind nehm ich an. 




Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...denkst du das Spiel hat es nötig, dass Spieler versuchen müssen, Spieler anderer Spiele in Foren zu ebendiesen abzuwerben? Da musst du dann aber eine schlechte Meinung von dem Spiel haben, zu dem du andere locken willst^^
> 
> Oder auf gut Deutsch: Lasst diese "Abwerbungsversuche" sein, sie sind einer vernünftigen Diskussion nicht förderlich (sie bewirken eher so etwas wie "Ungepflegtheit")...schankedön
> 
> ...



Noch son Spaßvogel. Ihr Moderatoren wart auch schonmal besser. Wo gibts denn hier vernünftige Diskussionen ? Ist garnicht oder kaum möglich. Aber schön das dich das swtor stört.


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Noch son Spaßvogel. Ihr Moderatoren wart auch schonmal besser. Wo gibts denn hier vernünftige Diskussionen ? Ist garnicht oder kaum möglich. Aber schön das dich das swtor stört.



Hm...wenn es mich stören würde, würde ich es nicht kaufen  ...würd' ich jetzt mal so sagen


Was allerdings stört, sind "Werbeeinschaltung" des einen Spiels in Unterforen des anderen Spiels...

Du kannst dich allerdings gerne per PM mit mir darüber unterhalten


----------



## k0ller (5. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...wenn es mich stören würde, würde ich es nicht kaufen  ...würd' ich jetzt mal so sagen
> 
> 
> Was allerdings stört, sind "Werbeeinschaltung" des einen Spiels in Unterforen des anderen Spiels...
> ...


bin voll überrascht, aber du hast mich überzeugt


----------



## dhorwyn (5. Dezember 2011)

mit Release angefangen - zu Wotlk die erste Pause von über 8 Monaten, mit Cata nachdem Ragi paarmal lag endgültig ausgestiegen - selten mal Sehnsucht danach gehabt  MOP-Infos nach der Blizzcon gelesen - herzlich gelacht - das letzte Bißchen Sehnsucht verstummte.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Dezember 2011)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> mit Release angefangen - zu Wotlk die erste Pause von über 8 Monaten, mit Cata nachdem Ragi paarmal lag endgültig ausgestiegen - selten mal Sehnsucht danach gehabt  MOP-Infos nach der Blizzcon gelesen - herzlich gelacht - das letzte Bißchen Sehnsucht verstummte.



Was machen solche Leute im WoW-Forum?
Ich kann verstehen dass man in einer WoW-Pause mal reinschaut, aber wenn man selbst sagt "das letzte Bißchen Sehnsucht verstummte." ist das imo einfach nur extrem krank sich dann noch mit WoW zu befassen.


----------



## dhorwyn (5. Dezember 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Was machen solche Leute im WoW-Forum?
> Ich kann verstehen dass man in einer WoW-Pause mal reinschaut, aber wenn man selbst sagt "das letzte Bißchen Sehnsucht verstummte." ist das imo einfach nur extrem krank sich dann noch mit WoW zu befassen.



Ja sehr krank, vor allem wars n Abschiedpost von nem anderen User rofl...gänzlich unpassend. Und warum ich reinschau? Der Thread war bei den aktiven Posts auf der Startseite, man kann sich ja trotzdem noch n bissl über Sachen informieren die man aktuell halt nicht mehr ausübt und Meinungen anderer lesen/kommentieren. Ich schreib ja keinen Klassenguide für 4.3. oder so  Ist ja nicht so dass mich die Entwicklung des Spiels nicht interessiert, ich mags halt einfach nicht mehr spielen, wer weiß denn schon was die Zukunft bringt, ich hab ja nicht ausgeschlossen jemals wieder WoW zu spielen, halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich - deswegen informiert man sich ja über Änderungen von Dingen die man jahrelang intressant fand und mit der Zeit nicht mehr, kann ja alles auch wiedermal kommen  so doof zu sagen "ich spiel xy nie nie wieder" bin ich nicht


----------



## k0ller (7. Dezember 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Was machen solche Leute im WoW-Forum?
> Ich kann verstehen dass man in einer WoW-Pause mal reinschaut, aber wenn man selbst sagt "das letzte Bißchen Sehnsucht verstummte." ist das imo einfach nur extrem krank sich dann noch mit WoW zu befassen.


 
ist halt ein Veteranen der sich ans alte gute wow erinnert hat


----------



## Rodanold (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo altgediente WoW-Spieler und Hallo WoW-Neulinge,

ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich mich an dieser Diskussion beteiligen soll und wie. 
Denn mein Beitrag zu dem ganzen ist nicht ganz so einfach zu formulieren und zu verstehen.
Aber ich versuch es einfach mal.

Für meinen Teil sehe ich mich, wenn man die Ausdrücke des TE nimmt, durchaus als Veteran.
Und ich denke das meine Spielweise derjenigen gleicht, wie sie viele "Veteranen" haben.
Fangen wir mal vorne an. 
Welche Spieler sind es, die sich heut noch hinstellen, 1 Stunde Erz, Kräuter, Leder oder Fische farmen
für Rüstung, Tränke oder Buff-Food? Es sind die Spieler, die gelernt haben, das es ohne nicht geht.
Also die Spieler, die bereits in Vanilla gespielt haben. ( Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel )

Welche Spieler sind es, die sich neue Inis und neue Raids selber erspielen und nicht vorher
100 Guides durchlesen oder sich diverse Videos reinziehen? Auch hier sind es mehrheitlich
Spieler aus Classic-Zeiten.

Welche Spieler bleiben in einer Ini- oder Raidgruppe, auch nach dem 10ten Wipe an einem Boss?
Auch hier sind es überwiegend altgediente, erfahrene Spieler.

Und welche Spieler sind es, die sich am wenigsten aufregen über:
-zu einfache oder zu schwere Inis oder Raids
-Änderungen an den Spielerklassen
-Anpassungen von Schwierigkeitsgraden
-Anpassungen alter Contents an den aktuellen Content ( ala DM, ZA, ZG, Naxx, usw. )

Ich spiele in einer Gilde, wo mehrere Spieler als Veteranen bezeichnet werden müßten.
Und unsere Erfahrung ist einfach die, das unser Spielspass sich nicht darauf beschränkt 
unbedingt neuen Content möglichst schnell zu clearen. Im Gegenteil. Manches läuft wie
früher. Wir gehen gemeinsam farmen, wenn ein Gildenmitglied etwas "Herstellbares" haben 
möchte. Wir gehen mit unseren kleineren Twinks auch mal gemeinsam ältere Inis. Wir helfen 
uns gegenseitig, wenn es um den ein oder anderen Erfolg geht, den man allein nur schwer
oder gar nicht erreichen kann. Wir regen uns auch nur selten über Rep-Kosten auf, wenn wir
ne Wipe-Orgie hinter uns haben.
( z.B. jüngst geschehen, als wir einen "frisch" 85er Heiler durch die Heroes gejagt haben.
wir haben uns so durchgestorben. Solange bis der Equipstand des Heilers stieg und die
Wipes immer weniger wurden, bzw. bis gar keine Wipes mehr da waren.
Hat mich persönlich mit meinem DK als DD fast 300G für Rep. gekostet. Den Tank noch
ein wenig mehr. Aber he... der Heiler ist endlich auf nem guten Stand und das war es wert! )
Und was für uns auch noch wichtig ist... wir bleiben in der Gilde, egal welche Schwierigkeiten 
es auch gibt. Im Gegensatz zu "Jung-Spielern". Die kommen zu uns. Gehen Inis mit, lassen sich equipen.
Gehen Raids mit, lassen sich equipen. Und wenn sie dann an das Ende dessen gelangen, was wir im Content
bieten können, gehen sie in die nächste Gilde. Da gibts kein Tschüss, kein Danke... 
nur ein "XXXX hat die Gilde verlassen". Und oft genug noch ein "Der Spieler ignoriert dich".

So. Ich weiß... langer Text, viel zu lesen, viel zu verstehen. Aber es ist ganz einfach.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die sogenannten Veteranen jene Spieler, die mit Geduld und Freude
spielen. Und es sind auch die Spieler, die bei WoW bleiben und nicht jene, welche
wegen vermeintlich fehlendem Content das Spiel verlassen.

Und nun zerreißt mich 

CU
Roni


----------



## LoveThisGame (8. Dezember 2011)

das euch leute abhauen wundert mich nicht sonderlich, wer möchte denn schon in 5ern wipen, hatte heut random in endzeit einen 69k mana pala heiler mit einigen grünen items (!!!) und es gab nicht einen einzigen wipe !

sry das so sagen zu müssen aber wenn du sagst das ihr in 5ern rumwiped und im content nicht sonderlich weit kommt seit ihr für mich nicht wirklich veteranen und erfahrung habt ihr scheinbar auch nur beim angeln nicht in heros und schon gar nicht im raid !

kann zu classic nix sagen da ich erst mit bc angefangen habe, aber wenn ich sachen höre wie mit der karotte als trinket und ohne vz usw ins raid zu gehen wundert mich nix mehr das ihr mit den heutigen raid und hero anforderungen eure probleme habt, daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das euch leute verlassen die in kürzester zeit scheints mehr skill haben als ihr !

ebenso werden wohl die meisten spieler ihre sachen zusammenfarmen, die wenigsten werden erstmal gold farmen und dann das ah leerkaufen. im übrigen wenn ich farmen gehen mach ich das evtl mit 1 weiteren spieler aber sicher nicht mit jemanden der den selben farm beruf hat wie ich, da ich kein bock hab mir das zeug vor der nase wegkürschnern zu lassen usw ! ne sinnvolle kombi wäre kürschner/vz oder bergbauer/kürschner um zusammen farmen zu gehen dann kommen in 2-3 stunden wenigstens auch paar k gold zusammen !


----------



## ak47fatih (8. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um die Schwierigkeit, dafür gibt es genug andere Threads ^^ ...
> Mir geht es um die Inhalte und die Prioritätenverschiebung.
> 
> Bisher hatten Expansions immer 3 Contentpatches - Beispiel WotLK, Ulduar, Argentumturnier und Eiskronenzitadelle. Im ersten Cataclysm Jahr (Dez. 2010 - Dez. 2012) gab es 2 recycelte Trollinstanzen und einen simplen Feuerlanderaid. Rufe Dir Ulduar in Erinnerung und nun betrachte mal die Feuerlande. Eine karge Fläche mit ein paar verteilten Bossen. Das kann nicht viel Arbeit gewesen sein. Insgesamt ist also im ersten Cataclysm Jahr nur die Hälfte an Content gekommen im Vergleich zu BC und WotLK. Und der Content, der in diesem Jahr gekommen ist, war dabei noch recht simpel designt und recycelt.
> ...





das hört sich aber net so an das du nur wegen dem content hier rum heulst oder was auch immer.



du willst nur wieder sagen es ist alles einfach etc. wegen den neu anfänger.



blizz hat mit dem patch jz schon 3 stufen anschwerigkeiten und wenn es für die Veteranen immer noch zu 1fach ist dann sollten die

mal ans aufhören denken(rede von hero M im raid) und nach 2-4 wochen nach genug items von dem neuen ini kann "fast jeder" die hero M machen.



PS: das mit dem level hast du recht das macht nach 7jahren net mehr so fun. aber alles andere ist OK ,das mit PVP ist seit BC in 1 tiefflug .


----------



## ak47fatih (8. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten, als man den Blumenbuff im Teufelswald vor dem Raid gefarmt hat, oder wo ein Fläschchen noch einen ganzen Tag für die Herstellung brauchte (Schwarzer Lotus war Mangelware, und man musste das Fläschchen im Labor von Scholo herstellen - damals Endgame Dungeon, also nicht einfach rein und craften). Auch nett, sich vor dem Kampf mit Ragnaros in Molten Core mit einem 40er Raid den Feuerbuff in der UBRS abholen - in 10er Gruppen rein, Priester übernimmt den NPC und bufft die Spieler. Den Aufwand will ich heute nicht mehr haben. Da betrachte ich die derzeitige Entwicklung nicht als Vereinfachung, sondern als Komfort. Aber schön war es damals ^^




daumen hoch: aber das versteht der 1 oder  andere noch net


----------



## wolow (8. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> da hast du recht, wenn man aber nach der suche dieser tollen atmospähre ist die wow unbestritten hatte, muss man augenblicken und gegenständen einen wert vermitteln um mit der geschichte zu verschmelzen.
> wenn das nicht gelingt wir jedes mmo langweilig.



Völlig richtig. 
Auch wenn es verpönt ist bei einem Spiel von "erarbeitet" zu sprechen ist es aber genau das was im Endeffekt zu Erfolgsgefühlen und Motivation führt. Je leichter etwas zu erreichen ist desto sparsamer ist die Freude darüber. 

Ein Spiel in dem ja Spieler selbst agieren und nicht nur Zuschauer sind wie bei einem Film, verlangt aber Motivation.
Und nichts ist menschlicher als das "Belohnungssystem". 

Das große Problem ist die Balance zwischen dem "ich beweg mich nur noch für Epics" und "alles ist sooo lustig das ich einfach nur so heraumlaufen und XYZ sammeln möchte"

So auch das Problem mit den HC-Modes im Spiel. Wenn ich mit der Bahn nach Frankfurt gefahren bin bin ich da. Es macht dann keinen Sinn die gleiche Strecke anschliessend zu laufen, nur weils härter ist.
Gäbe es in jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad z.B. einen Extraboss sähe die Sache völlig anders aus. Zwar wäre der größte Teil "nur" schwerer, aber als Belohnung stünde dann der Extraboss da. ( Ähnlich Ulduar )

Jedem wird man es zwar sicherlich nicht recht machen können nur so einfach wie bisher werden sich die Spieler nicht halten lassen - zumindest bin ich davon überzeugt.

Potenzial ist in WOW ausreichend vorhanden, die Frage ist wie Blizzard zu seiner Schöpfung steht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2011)

wolow schrieb:


> So auch das Problem mit den HC-Modes im Spiel. Wenn ich mit der Bahn nach Frankfurt gefahren bin bin ich da. Es macht dann keinen Sinn die gleiche Strecke anschliessend zu laufen, nur weils härter ist.
> Gäbe es in jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad z.B. einen Extraboss sähe die Sache völlig anders aus. Zwar wäre der größte Teil "nur" schwerer, aber als Belohnung stünde dann der Extraboss da. ( Ähnlich Ulduar )




Man könnte die gleiche Strecke aber nochmals mit dem Auto fahren. Einfach weils spaßiger ist.

Ulduar hatte mMn den mit Abstand beste Hc-Modus. Es macht einfach mehr spaß, den Harmode durch eine bestimmte Spielweise zu aktivieren, anstatt einfach einen Klick im Menü zu machen.


----------



## Akium (8. Dezember 2011)

Nunja. Irgendwann ist nunmal die Luft raus. Wie lange soll man denn noch sein wöchentliches Markencap farmen ? Mittlerweile würde man das seit Mitte BC durchnudeln. Wie lange soll man denn noch 3x die Woche zum pünktlichen Termin irgendwelche albernen Pixelhaufen verkloppen, sich vorher informieren, Taktiken lesen etc pp , um dann ein Item zu erhalten auf dem ne 480 statt ner 460 steht ? Diese tolle Belohnung schmeisst man dann eh nach dem nächsten Patch in die Tonne. Die Jubelschreie im TS nach einem Bosskill werden auch von mal zu mal eher in ein Schulterzucken verwandelt. Das Konzept ist einfach am Ende, wenn man es seit Jahren durch hat. Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. 

Irgendwann muss man sich, wenn man nicht ganz halbgar im Kopf ist fragen, was man da tut ? Endweder hört man dann auf, oder man gewöhnt sich ne entspanntere Herangehensweise an. 

Es ist ein ganz normaler Verschleiss, der so oder so aufgetreten wäre. Blizz zieht hieraus einfach seine kaufmännisch richtigen Konsequenzen, und baut das Spiel so um, dass man noch möglichst lange entsprechenden Profit rausholen kann, verbunden mit möglichst geringen Kosten. Die normalste Sache der Welt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2011)

@Akium
Deine Fragen sind ganz einfach beantwortet. Solang man will.


----------



## Gruenhorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Activision Blizzard ist ein boersennotiertes Unternehmen. Selbstredend schauen die auf den Shareholder Value und selbstredend wollen die mit dem Spiel Geld verdienen. Waere dies nicht so, wuerde es auch dem Spiel nicht guttun.

Wenn man 7 Jahre lang WoW gespielt hat -was hier im Forum wohl noch keiner erreicht haben duerfte, es sei denn, er hat auf nem Ami-Server angefangen..... Wenn man also eine derart lange Zeit ein Spiel gespiel hat, ist natuerlich auch mal die Luft raus. Was mich daran nur stoert, ist das Unvermoegen dieser designierten Ex-Spieler, einfach loszulassen und sich einer anderen Beschaeftigung zuzuwenden. Es wird stattdessen auf meist unertraeglich niedrigem Niveau gemosert, dergestalt, dass mir oeffentliche Foren zu WoW ein Graus geworden sind.

Ich spiele WoW -mit Unterbrechungen- seit Mitte 2005, bin also auch ein "Veteran" und ich habe immer noch Spass an diesem Spiel. Wie sich andere ihren Spass an dem Spiel erhalten, weiss ich nicht. Ich erreiche dies, indem ich meine Spielzeiten dosiere, freiweillig und bisweilen auch unfreiwillig. Und indem ich mir immer noch was zum Entdecken uebrig lasse. Seit 2009 spiele ich in einer Level Stopp Gilde, die sich gerade anschickt die Nordend Inhalte anzugehen. ICC habe ich noch nicht von innen gesehen, von Cata ganz zu schweigen. 

Ich werde noch viele Jahre Spass an diesem Spiel haben. Man muss es nur dosieren und sich noch was zum "drauf freuen" uebrig lassen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das nach einem Zielgruppen Reset. Blizzard weiss, dass die WoW Veteranen nicht mehr lange zu halten sind



Ich muss mich über diesen Thread sehr wundern. Blizzard hat den Veteranen schon mit WotLK den Rücken gekehrt. Ich dachte das hätten alle gemerkt.


----------



## Gromeo (8. Dezember 2011)

_(...) Potenzial ist in WOW ausreichend vorhanden, die Frage ist wie Blizzard zu seiner Schöpfung steht

_Der Satz von einem Vorposter hat mir gut gefallen und drückt auch meine Einstellung zu dem ganzen hier aus - ich lese auch wöchentlich diese immer ähnlich gearteten Freds und weiß nie so recht, auf welche Seite ich mich schlagen soll ^^

Als "Seit-Mitte-Classic"-Spieler, der auch gern raidet sehe ich natürlich auch Veränderungen sowohl am Spiel als auch bei den Spielern: "schneller, höher, weiter, einfacher" IST ein Problem, aber dem stellt sich leider nicht nur WOW sondern ist doch an der Tagesordnung, überall wo man hin sieht. Warum soll eine gesellschaftliche Entwicklung vor einem Onlinespiel Halt machen?

Wahr ist aber auch, dass seit Classic (wurde so mal in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben) die Mehrung der WOW-Spieler das Game insgesamt weg von einem "Geheimtipp" mit eingeschworenen Gemeinschaften / Gilden zu einem mehr und mehr "beiläufigen" Vergnügungs-Tool gedrängt haben. Sicherlich hätte man diesem Trend entgegenhalten können, nur wer wollte dies? Blizzard ist ein auf Kommerz ausgerichtetes Unternehmen. Und drum bin ich mir sicher, dass auch die anderen MMO's auf Kurz oder lang getuned werden. 
Viel wichtiger für mich ist aber, dass man versucht, in der Zeit in der man WOW angehört im "Kleinen" für eine tolle Atmosphäre sorgt. Mich wundert es, dass es immer noch Spieler gibt, die nach einem Gastraid bei uns (und wir waren immer nur mittelmäßig) v.a. die super Stimmung und trotzdem anständigen Raids gelobt haben. Ich denke, da kann jeder etwas dazu tun.
Und wenn man sich irgendwo wohl fühlt und gerne mit anderen unterwegs ist, kann man auch mehr über Dinge hinweg sehen oder eher drüber schmunzeln, weil man ohnehin das Rad nicht zurück drehen kann.


----------



## evalux (9. Dezember 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> sry das so sagen zu müssen aber wenn du sagst das ihr in 5ern rumwiped und im content nicht sonderlich weit kommt seit ihr für mich nicht wirklich veteranen und erfahrung habt ihr scheinbar auch nur beim angeln nicht in heros und schon gar nicht im raid !



Wo hat er das denn gesagt? Er hat lediglich gesagt, dass seine Leute nicht nach einem Wipe sofort abhauen.



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> kann zu classic nix sagen da ich erst mit bc angefangen habe, aber wenn ich sachen höre wie mit der karotte als trinket und ohne vz usw ins raid zu gehen wundert mich nix mehr das ihr mit den heutigen raid und hero anforderungen eure probleme habt, daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das euch leute verlassen die in kürzester zeit scheints mehr skill haben als ihr !



Asoziales Benehmen nennst du Skill?

Und die Zeiten, wo manche Leute noch ohne Verzauberungen und mit der Karotte als Trinket raiden gegangen sind und nicht sofort gekickt wurden, ja, nach diesen Zeiten sehnen sich manche Veteranen zurück. Weil's damals locker war. Heute kannst du voll episch equippt, episch gesockelt und episch geskillt und mit vollen Plan von deiner Sache in einen Raid gehen - und du wirst trotzdem hundertpro geflamet, wenn du nicht "die Leistung bringst".

Sorry, Jungs, *DAS IST EIN SPIEL !!!* Keine Weltmeisterschaft, auch nicht für Amateure. Wenn ihr das wollt, ist das euer Ding, aber es gibt auch Leute, die das nicht wollen. Die einfach nur ganz chillig *SPIELEN* wollen, anstatt von cholesteringesättigten "Ogog"-Spielern in den Hetztod getrieben und danach als "Movement-Krüppel"  beschimpft zu werden. Wenn ihr darauf abfahrt, ist das euer Ding, jemand wie ich hat da besseres zu tun, und bevor jetzt jemand sagt "Dann geh doch", sag ich eins:

DAS SPIEL IST NICHT NUR FÜR EUCH DA !!!

Bloss weil ihr so spielen MÜSST, muss ich es nicht. Diese Freiheit hab ich, diese Freiheit nehm ich mir. Vielleicht checkt ihr das einfach mal: es gibt auch Spieler, denen diese ganzen Erfolge, Epics und Recount-Rekorde am Arsch vorbeigehen. Wenn mancher sich nach früher zurücksehnt, dann sehnt er sich nach dieser Zeit, wo es noch genügend andere Spieler von dieser Sorte gab, denen das ebenfalls egal war, wo Menschlichkeit und Zusammenhalt wichtiger waren. Heute kannst du die mit der Lupe suchen.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn jemand besser ist als der Rest der Gilde, warum soll er dann nicht gehen? Es besteht doch kein Gildenzwang nur weil man da jetzt ein paar Items bekommen hat. Ich hatte selbst Twinks in solchen Gilden, dafür war das auch vollkommen Ok. Da konnte man mal ganz gemütlich Raiden und auch Wipen, hat sich auch keiner dran gestört. Und der Main mit dem ich höhere Ziele angestrebt hatte war halt in einer anderen Gilde.


HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ich muss mich über diesen Thread sehr wundern. Blizzard hat den Veteranen schon mit WotLK den Rücken gekehrt. Ich dachte das hätten alle gemerkt.


Blizzard interessiert nicht wer wie lange spielt. Niemanden interessiert das. Wenn es darum ginge alte Spieler zu halten, kann man sich auf eine Stufe mit Aion stellen. Classic war nicht so toll, dass es alle gespielt haben. Die Addons haben die Spieler angezogen. Solange die Spielerzahlen steigen, wissen sie sie machen es richtig. Das hat bis Cata funktioniert, weshalb es so ein "anspruchsvolles" Addon auch nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## Exicoo (10. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> war nicht aufm ptr und finde ersten 4 bosse in ds richtig langweilig bei 2h raid, nur so kurz weil einige erst später on gekommen sind (war nicht im LFR)



die ersten 4 Bosse einer Raidinstanz sind immer einfach und nh kann sowieso jeder. Kill sie halt mal auf hc...


----------



## Lucindrell (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiel seit der Final Beta und ich finds einfach nur ------- ENDGEIL --------- wie es jetzt ist und freu mich schon auf die Pandaren.

Ich brauch keine 55 geschenkten LVL ich level schneller als Chuck N. ausserdem komme ich mit dem Low Twink auch ohne Epixxxxx auf MEGA DMG!

Und warum? - Weil ich spielen kann.

Endlich kein Popo gekrieche mehr bei den Raidleitungen den selbsternannten "möchtegern Göttern"!

Meine Gebete wurden irgendwo erhört  .

Kann nur sagen SUPER BLIZZARD - weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucindrell (10. Dezember 2011)

evalux schrieb:


> Wo hat er das denn gesagt? Er hat lediglich gesagt, dass seine Leute nicht nach einem Wipe sofort abhauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kann ich nur zustimmen.



Begriffserklärungen:
Spiel im Sinn von spielen.

Arbeit im Sinn von GELD verdienen.


----------



## Lucindrell (10. Dezember 2011)

MoSaG schrieb:


> Vote4 neuen Foren-Button: "Mimimi", wenn der von 5 Leuten angekickt wurde, wird er in der Übersicht mit einem Heulsmiley    markiert, dann kann man sich sparen die Threads zu lesen und/oder zu kommentieren - danke




Selten so gelacht, aber das wär schon was.


----------



## Mauricius (10. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> ...warum bekomme ich jetzt im Endgame keinen Content mehr?"





Maleas schrieb:


> ...ich habe alles gemacht und erlebt...


----------



## Foxx313 (10. Dezember 2011)

evalux schrieb:


> Wo hat er das denn gesagt? Er hat lediglich gesagt, dass seine Leute nicht nach einem Wipe sofort abhauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch ganz genau so.
Finde das mitlerweile echt nur noch zum kotzen das da irgendwelche "Veteranen" meinen das nur weil sich permanent bei WoW abhängen und sich da schon sonst was für ein virtuellen Kram angeschafft hat (ich sage bewusst nicht erARBEITET denn das ist ein Spiel und kein Beruf (auch wenn man bei einigen denken kannd as sie es hauptebruflich machen) da mehr Rechte hätten im Spiel als irgendwelche Amateuere oder ganz normale Spieler die eben noch kapieren das es ein Spiel ist und Spiele eigentlich Spaß machen sollen.Diese sogenannten Veteranen bezahlen den gleichen Preis wie jeder andere Spieler auch,also bekommen sie auch das was sie Masse der Spieler bekommt und keine Sonderwünsche.
Wenn ich das manchmal so sehe was WoW für eine Macht auf manche Leute übernimmt,ein Bekannter von mir wurde von WoW regelrecht in Besitz genommen,wenn man mit den mal was unternehmen will,sei es nur mal i.wo was essen oder sonstiges,sagt er meist ab weil er immer damit ankommt das er in ein Raid GEBRAUCHT wird,allein wie sich das schon anhört als sei er sonst was für ein Progamer und ohne ihn könnte man ein Raid gar nicht schaffen,oder wie der in Raids bei TS abgehen kann wenn die Leute nicht das machen was er will,dann tickt der richtig aus und brüllt rum,so ein Verhalten finde ich krankhaft.

Ichf inde diese ganzen WoW-Veteranen sollten mal von ihren Ross (oder besser Drachen) absteigen und mal wieder anfangen normal zu denken,nach wie vor handelt es sich bei WoW um ein Spiel,nichts anderes und JEDER kann es so spielen wie er es will,man hat in diesen Spiel NIEMANDEN etwas vorzuschreiben was er für Equip zu  tragen hat oder wann er online zu sein hat oder wie er spielen muss.

Ich frage mich auch wirklich wenn man immer wieder hört "Oh ich bin nun schon seit Classic dabei (also meint auch er sei ein Veteran) und seit Wotlk ist das alles so blöd geworden und so einfach das macht gar kein Spaß mehr" warum diese Leute dann überhaupt noch spielen,ständig hört man so welche rumheuln über WoW wie einfach und blöd doch alles ist,aber trotzdem zocken sie es ständig.

Also ka wenn ich ein Spiel zocke und ich bin der Meinung das es mir kein Spaß mehr macht weil es zu einfach ist,was auch immer,dann höre ich in der Regel eigentlich auf damit und suche mir was anderes und heul nicht jeden Tag rum wie blöd doch alles ist.

Und Unternehmen wie Blizzard sind grunsätzlich darauf aus Gewinn zu machen,also eben Geld,weil ohne Geld nichts geht,dann können keine Leute bezahlt werden und das Unternehmen kann nicht weiter bestehen.Also ist es doch wohl logisch das wenn man 1.000.000 neue Spieler bekommt wenn man das Spiel einfacher gestaltet das man diesen Schritt geht,anstatt das Spiel so zu belassen wie es ist nur um die die es schon spielen glücklich zu machen,weil dann ist wohl klar das den Unternehmen,in diesem Fall Blizzard ein paar Millionen Euro/Dollar weniger in die Kasse wandern,als sie eigentlich verdienen könnten durch die Umstellung.
Das wird auch zu 100% immer so bleiben,wenn man durch etwas Gewinn machen kann wird man diesen Weg gehen,anstatt sich mit weniger zufrieden zu geben.
Schließlich sind diese Unternehmen nicht von der Wohlfahrt und wollen uns allen nur eine Freude machen.


Ich hoffe echt so sehr das wenn in ein paar Tagen SWTOR beginnt die Leut so ein Verhalten wie bei WoW gleich zu Anfang unterdrücken,denn wenn die Community dort auch so Endet wie bei WoW,na dann mal Mahlzeit.
Das wird ein Spaß mit zig tausend Leuten rumzulaufen die alle Imbajedi,XCYHDFGFKILLA,Supersoldier heißen und meinen das nur sie Ahnung von dem Spiel hätten und andern Spielern vorschreiben können was sie zu tun haben -.-'


----------



## Fredericus (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin, 

Zunächst, ich habe nicht jeden Post gelesen, kann also sein, dass jemand folgendes schon erwähnt hat. Dann vegeßt einfach alles ab "Moin Moin".

Es ist doch normal, dass für viele nach so langer Zeit der Reiz eines Spieles nachläßt. Nach häufigem Twinken macht die ganze "Blümchenpflückerei" einfach keine Freude mehr. Da entsteht der Reiz nur noch im Raid. Oder im PvP. Wobei ich selbst kein Pvp´ler bin. Im Raid ist die nächste Steigerung dann der HC-Inhalt. Und danach geht es um Server-, Realmpool- und Worldfirst. Neue Gebiete und Rassen ändern daran überhaupt nichts. Da hat Ticumeh, wie so oft, schlicht Recht. Meine Beobachtung ist derzeit, diejenigen, die an dieser Schwelle stehen, oder gar schon in ihren spielerischen Fähigkeiten weiter sind, sammeln sich auf bestimmten Servern oder hören ganz auf. Das Sammeln auf Servern geht so weit, dass viele auf amerikanische Server getranst sind, um die Möglichkeit zu haben, sich mit den weltbesten Spielern und Gilden zu messen, und um überheupt eine Chance auf einen World-First zu haben. 
Wir sollten uns auch darüber klar sein, dass es immer Spieler geben wird, für die ein MMO nur ein kurzweiliger Zeitvertreib ist und Spieler, die eben mehr wollen. Was Blizzard will, das ist doch sonnenklarlizzard will nur unser Bestes, unser Geld!

Und zum Thema "nette Leute": Das war die erste größere Gruppe, die verloren ging. Das Spiel ist ein Spiegel des Lebens. Vielleicht sogar noch schlimmer, denn immer mehr glauben, sie könnten sich aufgrund der Anonymität ihres Char-Namens alles erlauben.

Nochmal zu Blizzard: Hört mir auf mit Diablo3. Dieses Asbach-Game ist nur wegen der schon investierten Kohle auf den Markt gekommen und erfüllt in etwa den Zweck eines Content-Patches bei WoW, der dadurch eingespart werden kann. Fertig war D3 schon seit Jahren, es wurde nur nicht ausgeliefert, wegen des sensationellen und anhaltenden Erfolges von WoW. So verhält es sich im übrigen auch mit Titan, dem Nachfolger von WoW. Auch längst auslieferungsfertig. Sollte ja an und für sich auch letztes Jahr schon raus. Allerdings, nur ein kompletter kaufmännischer Idiot macht sich, durch eigene Konkurrenz, eine unglaublich sprudelnde Einnahmequelle wie WoW kaputt. That´s America, makin´ money!!!


----------



## Fredericus (10. Dezember 2011)

Nachtrag:

Um es deutlich zu sagen, manche spielen Fußball in ihrem Ortsverein und sind damit zufrieden, hinterher an der Theke große Reden zu schwingen. Sie trainieren nicht regelmäßig und werden daher nicht immer zum Spiel aufgestellt. Andere spielen Fußball in der Championsleague und in der Nationalmannschaft. Sie tuen alles dafür.

Aber alle spielen das gleiche Spiel!


----------



## Anderasu (10. Dezember 2011)

Das verflixte 7. Jahr !

Sagt euch das was ?


----------



## Schlamm (10. Dezember 2011)

Ihr müsst ja Sorgen haben. 

Ich spiele WoW genau so lange, wie es mir mehr Spaß macht, als andere Spiele. Keine Woche länger. Vielleicht macht WoW nicht mehr so viel Spaß wie früher, aber es ist immer noch besser als die Konkurrenz. 
Es hängt auch viel davon ab, mit welchen Leuten man spielt. Jemand der nur Random geht...ich wills mir gar nicht vorstellen...der findet sicher keinen Spaß mehr an WoW.

Kann es nicht so einfach sein?


----------



## Derulu (10. Dezember 2011)

Auch weiterhin gilt:

Haltet euch an die Netiquette und beleidigt keine anderen Spieler, egal ob anwesend oder nicht, zB. weil sie anders (oder schlechter) spielen


----------



## Vintar (10. Dezember 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja Sorgen haben.
> 
> Ich spiele WoW genau so lange, wie es mir mehr Spaß macht, als andere Spiele. Keine Woche länger. Vielleicht macht WoW nicht mehr so viel Spaß wie früher, aber es ist immer noch besser als die Konkurrenz.
> Es hängt auch viel davon ab, mit welchen Leuten man spielt. Jemand der nur Random geht...ich wills mir gar nicht vorstellen...der findet sicher keinen Spaß mehr an WoW.
> ...



Könnte es. In jeder Form wo ein Produkt mich anfängt zu langweilen höre ich auf. Bei WoW hingegen wird leider seit geraumer Zeit kontinuierlich jede Form dessen was man mochte irgendwie so abgeändert, versimpelt und vereinfacht dass man irgendwann aufhören muss weil das Spiel nicht mehr das ist was man sich anfangs gekauft hat und mit dem man glücklich war. Das ist für mich ein anderer Effekt. Für mich wird das Spiel zusehends unattraktiv "gemacht", es macht sich nicht von allein aufgrund von Abnutzung oder übermäßigem Spiel langweilig.

Ich gehöre wohl noch zu der kleinen verschwindenden Rasse der Maincharspieler. Ich will nicht twinken, ich mag es nicht. Für mich gibts in einem MMO nur einen Charakter, nämlich den den ich mir ausgesucht habe bei Start. Und eben für den gibt es mittlerweile so wenig Beschäftigung wie noch nie. Da täuschen mich auch keine Erfolge für Tätigkeiten hinweg die man auch ohne bling bling Schildchen machen könnte. Ich jedenfalls verbinde ein durch die Welt reisen und Tiere knuddeln um einen Erfolg dafür zu kriegen nicht mit Warcraft. Das ist simple Beschäftigung lobotomisierter Zombies.

Wenn WoW einfach nur noch ein verramschtes reinrassiges Casual MMO sein soll wie simple Browser Spiele dann soll Blizzard Nägel mit Köpfen machen, statt mit irgendwelchen Krücken (Hardmodes z.B.) Veteranen vorzugaukeln es gäbe Herausforderung. Der Hauptgrund für Hardmodes liegt doch im Endeffekt nur darin, dass jegliche Spielerbasis heutzutage nicht mal mehr in der Lage ist 2 Knöpfe zu drücken (schön zu sehen bei Ultraxion im LFR wo die meisten es nicht mal schaffen diesen einen Knopf zu drücken). Gleichzeitig soll aber jeder gleich belohnt werden, es muss die gleiche Instanz sein, es muss das gleiche Gear sein (klar, die Werte unterscheiden sich, Blizzard setzt da trotzdem auf den psychologischen Effekt). Es rechnet sich natürlich auch für Blizzard. Eine Instanz zu bauen und 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade mit den gleichen Items zu designen ist weniger Aufwand als 3 separate Instanzen. Ich glaube nichtmal das Blizzard dem armen gescholtenen Casual der ja nie was bekommt irgendwas gutes tun will sondern sie treiben einfach ihre Arbeit auf eine ziemlich hohe Spitze der Effizienz. Wenn man dabei noch genug Kunden binden kann ohne selbst zuviel Arbeit zu investieren ist das doch der Hauptgewinn.

Was mich bei dem ganzen am meisten stört ist, dass ein so geiles Universum so derart plump dem Kommerz geopfert wird. WoW ist für mich heute einfach nur das Jamba der MMOs. Eine Instanz jagd die nächste. Kaum Voraussetzungen. Charakterfortschritt existiert nicht (nein neue Epics für simple 5er anlegen wegen eines Itemresets ist kein Charakterfortschritt) und man wird seit WotLK mit dem immer gleichen Muster abgespeist. Ich wundere mich viel mehr warum soviele Leute das Spiel immer noch spielen obwohl es so offensichtlich ist wie ermüdend, langweilig und wiederholend der Inhalt ist. Entweder ich bin nicht einfach gestrickt genug oder ich habe zu konservative Vorstellungen von einem Computerspiel wo ich meine Freizeit für hergebe und etwas geboten bekommen möchte an Unterhaltung was über den Unterhaltungswert einer Fließband Arbeit bei Audi hinaus geht.


----------



## Cantharion (10. Dezember 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Jemand der nur Random geht...ich wills mir gar nicht vorstellen...der findet sicher keinen Spaß mehr an WoW.



Stimmt.

Ich war neulich davor aufzuhören und hab mir gedacht "ein paar bgs mit meinem Kumpel auf einem anderen Server (auf dem ich noch ein Twink hatte) können nicht schaden."

Und es hat einfach Spaß gemacht. Bin wieder soweit dass ich dem Server transe um dann mit ihm Arena zu zocken. (da mich das pvp in SWTOR nicht anspricht werde ich es maximal bei 'nem Freund anspielen)

Sonst gilt: Abwechslung - Ich hab mir neulich CoD MW3 gekauft und es ist geil. Es ist einfach mal was anderes als immer nur MMOs.


----------



## Derulu (10. Dezember 2011)

Vintar schrieb:


> ... plump dem Kommerz geopfert wird. WoW ist für mich heute einfach nur das Jamba der MMOs. Eine Instanz jagd die nächste. Kaum Voraussetzungen. Charakterfortschritt existiert nicht (nein neue Epics für simple 5er anlegen wegen eines Itemresets ist kein Charakterfortschritt) und man wird seit WotLK mit dem immer gleichen Muster abgespeist. *Ich wundere mich viel mehr warum soviele Leute das Spiel immer noch spielen obwohl es so offensichtlich ist wie ermüdend, langweilig und wiederholend der Inhalt i*st. Entweder ich bin nicht einfach gestrickt genug oder ich habe zu konservative Vorstellungen von einem Computerspiel wo ich meine Freizeit für hergebe und etwas geboten bekommen möchte an Unterhaltung was über den Unterhaltungswert einer Fließband Arbeit bei Audi hinaus geht.



Dies ist in allen "massentauglichen" MMOs so...denn sonst würde es nicht "die Masse" spielen (die besteht nämlich zum größten Teil nicht aus den "massive Herausforderungen Suchenden") sondern es würde in einer Nische stecken (wenn ich mir zB. SW:Tor, das ich echt gut finde, ansehe, sehe ich, dass ich als Sithkrieger in eine Mobgruppe reinspringen kann, 2-3 Tasten drücke und die Mobs sind down...)

Willst du große "Herausforderung" musst du dir ein Spiel suchen, das nicht von Vielen, sondern nur wenigen "Fans" gespielt wird

BTW: FÜR dich ist es das fett Markierte...aber nur weil es FÜR DICH so ist, muss es das nicht FÜR ALLE sein 

Selbst "Unterhaltung" definiert jeder anders...der eine will in seinen 30min die er am Tag hat, einfach gemütlich ein bißchen spielen, ohne sich den großen Stress antun zu müssen und ewiglich irgend etwas auswendig lernen zu müssen, der andere will in seiner Freizeit lieber herausgefordert werden. Deswegen ist des einen Hobby schlichtes Fernsehen, während der andere im Schachverein Wettkämpfe spielt...ein Dritter will immer Action und geht deshalb Fallschirmspringen...
Deswegen ist es schwer, von seiner eigenen Sichtweise aus so etwas wie "Allgemeinaussagen zu treffen (= das in dem Zitat fett Markierte). Manche Menschen MÖGEN nämlich zB. genau das


----------



## Vintar (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich gehe nur von meinem Standpunkt aus und für mich ist es extrem schade dass es gerade WoW ist was da derart verramscht wird.

Btw. Derulu ist jetzt Forenmod? O.... M..... G...... >.>


----------



## Koshei (10. Dezember 2011)

Zu Bc hat Blizz alles auf die besten spieler ausgerichtet ,der rest wiped sich durch heros, versuchte sich an denn zugangsquest und und und .
Ich war durchgehend beschäftigt und langweilig war mir nie Illidan nie gesehen zu haben ärgert mich zwar aber ich hatte immer meinen spass.
Jetzt soll jeder denn gesamten content schaffen können , kliengt erstmal gut wenn das aber nicht wäre .
Denn wenn ich ein Spiel auf denn schlechtesten Spieler zuschneide   Langweilen sich 50% 
und um mich zu Langweilen logge ich mich nicht ein .


----------



## Smoke83 (10. Dezember 2011)

Die Blizzard Designer sind einfach nur Versager.
Alle ihr Probleme könnten die mit paar kleinen Änderungen auf einem Schlag lösen:

1) Man entferne die Spielerbeschränkung für raids, erhöhe die Dropmenge aber nicht.
-> Wenn Casuals den Content zu hart finden, dann sollen sie halt zu 20 in eine 10er Instanz rein.
-> Optional könnte man ein Raid-XP System einbauen, d.h. Leute bekommen ein Rating durch Bosse killen. Dann setzt man als Raidzugang ein Gesamtrating (für alle raider) fest, welches nicht Überschritten werden darf. Oder reduziert die Qualität der Drops bei zu hohem Rating, damit nicht zu krass gezergt wird.
-> Tank/Heal/DD Problematik wäre entschärft
-> 10er Raids können dann von hardcore gamern veranstaltet werden

2) PvP items und Talentbaumoptimierungen für PvP nur auf PvP Servern:
-> Man hätte dann praktisch 2 WoW Spiele, zwischen denen man switchen kann = dauer fun
-> Bosse droppen durchgehend PvP relevante items
-> Balancing Problem ist gelöst

3) PvE items nur auf PvE Servern
-> Sämtliches PvP Gedöns wird ausgelagert
-> Fokus auf Raids

Ich verstehe Blizzard nicht. 
Wenn sie schon zwischen PvE und PvP Servern unterscheiden, wozu friemeln sie dann alles auf eine Kiste und verhunzen sowohl PvE als auch PvP?


----------



## gehix (10. Dezember 2011)

Also ich muss diesmal wirklich zugeben, alle bisherigen Beiträge gelesen zu haben und musste an manchen Stellen wirklich Schmunzeln.
Ich bin der Meinung (welche einige andere sicherlich auch vertreten werden), das es lediglich ein Hobby ist. Wie viel Zeit man letztendes mit diesem verbringt, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Diesen Leuten, denen anscheinend "fast alles" langweilig erscheint, sind meist auch die, welche sich soviele Vorabinfos + evtl. PTR Schmarn anschauen und dann beim Live gehen sich direkt langweilen. 

Das ganze Leben dreht sich darum, dass alte Sachen immer wieder neu inzeniert werden. Ob die Themen hier im Forum (wo so viele ja hier aufschreien), im Spiel WoW selbst oder anderswo. Verbindungen bzw. alte Dinge neu aufzusetzen ist gang und gebe. Dies wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern (Siehe z.B. Mode oder Musik ala Remakes und Remixe).

Was mich allerdings so fasziniert, dass einige Leute auch wirklich immer ihren Senf zu Themen beitragen müssen, die es ja hier schon so oft gibt. Dennoch wird geantwortet. World of Warcraft ist ein Business, ein reines Geschäft. Sicherlich wollen die Direktoren auch dafür Sorge tragen, das es nicht zu einseitig wird, da die meisten ja selbst WoW spielen. WoW im ganzen hat 7 Jahren auf dem Buckel, macht dem einen noch Spaß und den anderen nicht. Es wird keiner gezwungen irgendwelche Dinge zu tun. Mögt ihr das Spiel nicht, besteht immer die Möglichkeit einer Auszeit oder das Spiel komplett aufzugeben. Daher verstehe ich manche Ansichten von Leuten nicht, die Blizzard für alles Verantwortlich machen. Wie bereits schon mehrfach gesagt, könnt ihr doch jederzeit aufhören. 

Zum Themenersteller sei einfach zu sagen, das er mit seiner Meinung sicherlich Gegner und Anhänger hat. Auch für mich ist ein Diskussionsforum für soetwas vorhanden. Das Themen wieder und wieder kommen werden (wie oben beschrieben) wird es in Zukunft auch geben. Sollte es nicht gewünscht sein, gäbe es kaum etwas zu besprechen. =)

Alles in allem bleibt es ja jedem selbst überlassen, was er tut oder nicht. Sich über Dinge aufzuregen, obwohl es lediglich um ein Hobby geht ist schon sehr extrem und aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Man kann sich ja in etwas hineinsteigern, aber dann in Maßen. 

So long,
Gehix


----------



## evalux (10. Dezember 2011)

Smoke83 schrieb:


> Die Blizzard Designer sind einfach nur Versager.
> Alle ihr Probleme könnten die mit paar kleinen Änderungen auf einem Schlag lösen:



Wenn man so etwas liest, weiss man, dass man nur noch ein paar Worte von der Stelle entfernt ist, wo man unweigerlich "Herr, lass Hirn regnen!!" schreien möchte....

Und siehe da:



Smoke83 schrieb:


> 1) Man entferne die Spielerbeschränkung für raids, erhöhe die Dropmenge aber nicht.
> -> Wenn Casuals den Content zu hart finden, dann sollen sie halt zu 20 in eine 10er Instanz rein.



Oder zu 40. Oder zu Hundert. Oder velegen wir doch die Instanz-Bosse gleich in die freie Welt, als sogenannte "Welt-Bosse".

Hatten wir alles schon. Frage ist halt nur: wer bekommt dann den Loot ? 



Smoke83 schrieb:


> -> Optional könnte man ein Raid-XP System einbauen, d.h. Leute bekommen ein Rating durch Bosse killen. Dann setzt man als Raidzugang ein Gesamtrating (für alle raider) fest, welches nicht Überschritten werden darf. Oder reduziert die Qualität der Drops bei zu hohem Rating, damit nicht zu krass gezergt wird.



Oha...ein erzwungener Noob-Raid....das nenn ich mal eine innovative Idee !! Blizzard dürfte davon begeistert sein.



Smoke83 schrieb:


> -> 10er Raids können dann von hardcore gamern veranstaltet werden



Sicher, 25er Raids kann man auch mit 10 spielern probieren. Das ist echt Hardcore. Aber dazu muss man nix ändern, das geht schon heute.



Smoke83 schrieb:


> 2) PvP items und Talentbaumoptimierungen für PvP nur auf PvP Servern:
> -> Man hätte dann praktisch 2 WoW Spiele, zwischen denen man switchen kann = dauer fun
> -> Bosse droppen durchgehend PvP relevante items
> -> Balancing Problem ist gelöst



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass PVP-Server tot wären, wenn man dort einzig und ausschliesslich nur PVP betreiben könnte?
Und warum soll ich extra zwischen Servern rumswitchen, wenn ich das alles auch mit Dualspec kann ?



Smoke83 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Blizzard nicht.
> Wenn sie schon zwischen PvE und PvP Servern unterscheiden, wozu friemeln sie dann alles auf eine Kiste und verhunzen sowohl PvE als auch PvP?



Weil das "PVP" im "PVP-Server" ausschliesslich für den Spielerstatus steht, für nichts anderes. Das war schon immer so, und das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## Smoke83 (10. Dezember 2011)

Jojo, spiel halt weiter WoW. Wirst eh keinen davon überzeugen dass es momentan ein gutes Spiel ist, da kannst noch so den Fanboy raushängen lassen 

Höre nicht auf die dunkle Seite, die Schreie des Bösen, die vor Wut, Hass und Neid alles Gute zerstören wollen.
Lass dir nicht deine Seele stehlen, denn der Schatten lastet bereits auf dir. Trete ins Licht, gleich am Dienstag


----------



## Foxx313 (10. Dezember 2011)

Smoke83 schrieb:


> Jojo, spiel halt weiter WoW. Wirst eh keinen davon überzeugen dass es momentan ein gutes Spiel ist, da kannst noch so den Fanboy raushängen lassen
> 
> Höre nicht auf die dunkle Seite, die Schreie des Bösen, die vor Wut, Hass und Neid alles Gute zerstören wollen.
> Lass dir nicht deine Seele stehlen, denn der Schatten lastet bereits auf dir. Trete ins Licht, gleich am Dienstag



Einfach geil


----------



## Aggropip (10. Dezember 2011)

Leute warum müssen wir eigentlich alle 1-2 Monaten darüber streiten wie gut oder wie schlecht WoW ist?

Klar Fakt ist seit Classic hat sich einiges geändert. Viele Sachen zum positiven und auch eine ganze menge zum Negativen. Aber überlegt doch mal. WoW gibt es jetzt seit 7 Jahren. Viel hat sich in der Zeit getan.

Lasst denen die noch Spaß am spielen haben ihr Spiel. Wir sind doch alle Erwachsen. Wir müssen doch nicht sagen "Wenn mir das Spiel keinen Spaß macht soll es dir auch kein Spaß machen."

Und ein Schlusswort an die Veteranen: Ich bin jetzt auch seit Classic dabei und auch ich habe keine Lust mehr, aber ganz ehrlich Jungs .... Früher war nicht alles Besser sondern wir waren Jünger.

In dem Sinne +1


----------



## Annovella (10. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ihr macht seit 7 Jahren unentwegt dasselbe und wundert euch dass es irgendwann nicht mehr so interessant ist wie es mal war?



Es geht aber auch ganz einfach darum, dass WoW spieltechnisch viel verloren hat. Ich hab auch 9,5 Jahre Counter Strike 1.X gespielt und lieb es immernoch, leider hat Steam es auch kaputt gemacht.

WoW war ein tolles Spiel, aufregend, spannend, aber spätestens seitdem Blizzard eine 10. Klasse ins Spiel brachte, ist dieses Balancetechnisch einfach nicht für PvP ausgelegt.


----------



## Angrymob (10. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen bei SWTOR!


----------



## Evolverx (11. Dezember 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> Es geht aber auch ganz einfach darum, dass WoW spieltechnisch viel verloren hat. Ich hab auch 9,5 Jahre Counter Strike 1.X gespielt und lieb es immernoch, leider hat Steam es auch kaputt gemacht.
> 
> WoW war ein tolles Spiel, aufregend, spannend, aber spätestens seitdem Blizzard eine 10. Klasse ins Spiel brachte, ist dieses Balancetechnisch einfach nicht für PvP ausgelegt.



Sehe ich ähnlich. von Patch zu Patch ging in WoW immer mehr verloren. mit 3.3.3 ging es grade noch aber seit cata befindet sich wow in meinen augen im freien fall. 4.3 jetzt soll die spieler bis MoP bei der Stange halten? womit den bitte? der 0815 spieler der nicht der große raider ist gibt sich mit dem szbrowser zufrieden.(heut mittag für die 8 bosse 2 stunden gebraucht/mit ner randomgruppe) in ein paar wochen is das langweilig. und vom normalen modus bzw hero modus werden die etwas engagirteren spieler denke ich auch schon gegen ende Januar die schnautze voll haben. Wenn also MoP nicht im Februar - März im laden Stehen soll, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dann hat Blizz ein Problem und kein kleines. Von diesem letzten inhaltspatch vor 4.0 hatte ich mir ganz klar mehr erwartet aber neben SWTOR im anschlag wirkt er auf mich eher wie ein gewollter Kopfschuss um auch die letzten verbliebenen Spieler der generation classic + BC loszuwerden. 
Bei mir hats funktioniert. Ich spiele seit classic und hatte die entscheidung Jahresabo oder aufhören von 4.3 abhängig gemacht. jetzt las ich meinen acc zum 1. Januar einfrieren. Schade war ne nette zeit....


----------



## Boba82Fett (11. Dezember 2011)

Angrymob schrieb:


> Willkommen bei SWTOR!


Swtor ist devinitiv kein ersatz für gelangweilte veteranen. es ist von anfang an auf casual getrimmt damit sowas wie aber rrüer wahr alles besser garnicht aufkommt


----------



## Thestixxxx (11. Dezember 2011)

Boba82Fett schrieb:


> Swtor ist devinitiv kein ersatz für gelangweilte veteranen. es ist von anfang an auf casual getrimmt damit sowas wie aber rrüer wahr alles besser garnicht aufkommt



Die wollen halt die Kohle für das Game nicht von Anfang an in den Sand setzen indem sie ein Spiel für ne handvoll Nerds machen ^^


----------



## Boba82Fett (11. Dezember 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Die wollen halt die Kohle für das Game nicht von Anfang an in den Sand setzen indem sie ein Spiel für ne handvoll Nerds machen ^^


Jup und ea sowieso. aber auch im normalmode werde ich meinen spass haben bin in der beta auch paar mal gestorben.


----------



## Nexilein (11. Dezember 2011)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. von Patch zu Patch ging in WoW immer mehr verloren. mit 3.3.3 ging es grade noch aber seit cata befindet sich wow in meinen augen im freien fall. 4.3 jetzt soll die spieler bis MoP bei der Stange halten? womit den bitte? der 0815 spieler der nicht der große raider ist gibt sich mit dem szbrowser zufrieden.(heut mittag für die 8 bosse 2 stunden gebraucht/mit ner randomgruppe) in ein paar wochen is das langweilig.



Das Neue an deinem Post ist "seit cata"; denn bisher gab es nur "seit BC" und "seit WotLK"....

Ich habe mich auch im Raidfinder umgeschaut, und es geht wirklich verdammt schnell. Allerdings bin ich dort auch zum ersten mal seit Monaten wieder auf andere Magier getroffen (lol, die hatten kaum DPS, voll die Nuupz!). von daher erstmal "+1" für in der Kategorie MMO.
Außerdem lässt sich dank Add-Ons relativ leicht herausfinden was die anderen Spieler im Randomraid bisher getrieben haben, und das war vor allem *trommelwirbel* Raiden!!!.

Die echten "Casuals", die einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Spielerschaft ausmachen trauen sich momentan noch garnicht in den Raidfinder, und werden erst in den nächsten Wochen dort auftauchen.
Denn auch wenn es viele nicht warhaben wollen, viele der ehemaligen Classic und BC Raider stehen heute vor verschlossenen Türen. Damals konnten sie sterben und weniger Schaden machen, weil andere überlebt haben und den fehlenden DPS ausgeglichen haben. Heute lechzen sie nach Raids in denen sie nicht alle 10 Sekunden failen können, und in denen jemanden ihren niedrigeren DPS ausgleicht.

Außerdem wurde sowas wie "Cross-Selling" erfunden. Von daher ist es relativ egal was der Einzelne in den nächsten Monaten macht.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Dezember 2011)

Jau geht alle zu Schwört und nehmt die "Profis" mit die mit 378er Anforderung 378er Content spielen wollen und dann über fehlenden Anspruch jammern.
Heute will keiner mehr Anspruch auch keine Schwörter, Schifter und Ähaufer, allein wegen fehlender Lesekompetenz . 

Kleiner Tip an alle die, die für sich wirklich ein spannendes Spiel finden. Verratet es keinem!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Dezember 2011)

Für mich steht außer Frage ob WoW ein gutes oder schlechtes Spiel ist. Was zählt ist, ob ich gewillt bin es zu spielen oder nicht. Ist WoW besser als neue Spiele wie Skyrim oder andere? Nein, sicher nicht. Aber Spiele wie Skyrim zocke ich auch nicht so wie ein MMO. Ist WoW besser als SWTOR und Konsorten? Nun, vielleicht nicht. WoW hat allerdings einen Erfahrungsvorsprung und macht daher viele Sachen richtig. ABER, selbst wenn ein SWTOR besser ist als ein WoW, warum sollte ich WoW für SWTOR verlassen? Nun, an dieser Stelle verlasse ich mich auf mein Bauchgefühl und viele Previews (meist Englisch). Und nur um zu zeigen das ich neben WoW sehr viele Alternativen habe, hier eine List der Spiele die ich aktuell spiele: BF3 (Playstation3),HdR Krieg im Norden (PS3), CoDMW2 (ab jetzt alle PC), LoL, M&M H6, StokedBigAir, Skyrim, JA2 Wildfire, C&C Red Alert 3, TonyHawk2, AoE2, WC3 (Funmaps), Warhammer Mark of Chaos. [Alles in den letzten 2-3 Wochen.]

Alles Spiele bei denen ich gesagt habe: "Wow, die musst du spielen."

Und ich würde auch einen WoW Klon spielen, wenn er in mir dieses "wow" auslösen könnte.

SWTOR kann das nicht. Sorry. Dementsprechend bin ich gewillt weiter WoW zu spielen.

Für jeden bei dem es "wow" gemacht hat: "Glückwunsch! Denn es ist die Begeisterung die wir Spielen entgegen bringen, welche Entwickler motiviert weiterhin begeisternde Spiele zu produzieren. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann ein SWTOR2 raus und ich sage "wow"...

Nun noch ein bisschen was zum OP:

Deine Argumentation hinkt an einer Stelle ganz gewaltig. Das WoW seinen Inhalt nicht mehr für Veteranen auslegen will sondern für Casuals. 

Punkt1: Die Frage ob der Content für Casuals ausgelegt ist oder nicht, beatwortet jeder für sich selber. Viele Spieler neigen zur Selbstüberschätzung. Du kannst natürlich sagen: "Ich habe Drachenseele Hc durch. Das Game fordert mich nicht." Das wäre sicher ein triftiger Grund das Spiel für zu einfach zu erklären. Aber du kannst in der Regel zu 90% davon ausgehen das die Leute an dieser Stelle nur ein subjetives Gefühl von "es ist einfacher" haben. Beispiel: Raggi wurde von -prozentual- mehr Leuten in den Feuerlanden gelegt als in MoltenCore. Nun war MoltenCore aber der Anfangsraid in Classic und Feuerlande gehört schon zum fortgeschrittenen Content von Cata. Das ist nicht mehr als eine Verschiebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades, der dazu führt das die Leute sagen. "Hey da ist eine Menge Content den ich durchgespielt habe." Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie alles durchgespielt haben. Das Spiel bietet für die meisten immernoch eine Herrausforderung. Es ist also nicht so, dass das Spiel einen nicht fordern würde.

Punkt2: Wenn Blizzard Casuals anlocken will dann tuen sie das sicher nicht mit einem neuen Addon. Warum? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht weil jeder der mit WoW neu anfängt erst mal das Hauptspiel kaufen muss und 3 Addons. Plus 1 wenn MoP rauskommt. Welchem Gelegenheitsspieler willst du das eigentlich zumuten? Abgesehen davon setzen sich potenzielle Neueinsteiger nicht der Dauerberieselung von Forenbeiträgen aus in denen steht das WoW zu einfach sei. Ich würde sogar behaupten das die meisten potenziellen Spieler einfach nur sehen: 3 Addons, das Spiel muss mega komplex sein, schnell weg.

Das einzige was Blizzard in meinen Augen tut ist, das Spiel so zu gestalten das die Großzahl der Spieler mehr Kontent sieht. Und das ist großartig. Casuals haben mehr Freude weil sie "oben" mitspielen können. Und Veteranen haben immer noch genug Herausforderungen.

Das Problem besteht in der Doofheit der Spieler die sich ein Ei drauf pellen grade ihren ersten Boss Hc gelegt zu haben und dann behaupten das Spiel wäre zu leicht, obwohl sie beim zweiten Hc Boss mit dem Movement nicht klarkommen und wipen wie die letzten Looser.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (11. Dezember 2011)

Also ich spiele seid 7/07 ergo mit BC angefangen und hatte Glück in ner Guten Gilde unterzukommen ich hatte 2 70er und 1 Twink mit Level 39 (Schami war schwerer hoch zu zergen) mein max Content war Hand von Adal u TDM Hero den ich bis WotlK erlebt und gesehen hatte. Es hatte mir aber Spass gemacht in Inis rumzuwipen oder in Kara am Schrecken der Nacht.

Dann kamm WotlK bis 3.2 standen ich/wir vor yogi und uns hat es gefreut dann kamm PDK u das wars Gilde putt alles putt keine Ahnung wieso, mal kurz zur Horde geschaut und wieder zurück, seid Cata 10 Chars auf 85 jede Klasse einmal kein Raid kein nix mehr (aber nicht weil keine Lust sondern keine Zeit fast nur Nachtschicht ergo keine Raids früh um 5 ist tode Hose)

In diesem Jahr war mein Account öfters eingefroren als sonst war mal kurz bei Rift aber ist das selbe nur ne andere Grafik und die Events.

Ich werde auch SWTOR antesten da es dort mehr Möglichkeiten gibt denn Char zu entwickeln mal schauen wie lange ich Lust habe.

Aber bei WoW sag ich ehrlich seid dem DF ging es mit der Comm schneller bergab als es uns lieb war früher war man sich um einen Guten Ruf auf dem Server bemüht weil man andere brauchte um Erfolg zu haben, und heute Pustekuchen ist wie bei den Bankern schnell rein raus paar Millionen gemacht auch wenn paar 1000 entlassen wurden.

Es ist die Gesellschaft die sich ändert nicht das Spiel und alte Hasen sollten dann sagen hey isn Spiel das bissel Gold tut nicht weh und jeder hat mal mit Level 1 im Wald von Elwyn angefangen und wußte nicht das man auch die Tasten drücken statt klicken kann um nen Schattenblitz loszujagen.


----------



## Evolverx (11. Dezember 2011)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Für mich steht außer Frage ob WoW ein gutes oder schlechtes Spiel ist. Was zählt ist, ob ich gewillt bin es zu spielen oder nicht. Ist WoW besser als neue Spiele wie Skyrim oder andere? Nein, sicher nicht. Aber Spiele wie Skyrim zocke ich auch nicht so wie ein MMO. Ist WoW besser als SWTOR und Konsorten? Nun, vielleicht nicht. WoW hat allerdings einen Erfahrungsvorsprung und macht daher viele Sachen richtig. ABER, selbst wenn ein SWTOR besser ist als ein WoW, warum sollte ich WoW für SWTOR verlassen? Nun, an dieser Stelle verlasse ich mich auf mein Bauchgefühl und viele Previews (meist Englisch). Und nur um zu zeigen das ich neben WoW sehr viele Alternativen habe, hier eine List der Spiele die ich aktuell spiele: BF3 (Playstation3),HdR Krieg im Norden (PS3), CoDMW2 (ab jetzt alle PC), LoL, M&M H6, StokedBigAir, Skyrim, JA2 Wildfire, C&C Red Alert 3, TonyHawk2, AoE2, WC3 (Funmaps), Warhammer Mark of Chaos. [Alles in den letzten 2-3 Wochen.]
> 
> Alles Spiele bei denen ich gesagt habe: "Wow, die musst du spielen."



Vielspieler bin ich ja selber da kann ich die sichtweise nachvolziehen. Ich hab neben wow immer andere games gezockt, auch andere mmos. Hdro hab ich sogar einen liftime acc. damit swtor neben wow zu zocken hätte ich durchaus in betrachtgezogen wenn mir beides spass macht. Das viele immer davon ausgehen das man nur 1 game gezielt auf einmal zockt verstehe ich nicht. Leider hat wow in den letzten monaten sehr stark abgebaut was den spielspass bei mir angeht. mit 4.3 ist der jetzt ganz verschwunden sodass ich mich frage warum noch weitermachen. ansich sind die neuen sachen ja alle gut gelungen und zweckmäßig aber ich sehe die wurzel des übels darin das blizz sich darauf konzentriert den wenigzockern und denen die einfach nur faul sind möglichst viel zu bieten. Die idee dahinter selbst dem größten noob zu ermöglichen den erweiterungs endboss legen zu können ohne das er was dafür tun mus find ich ja nich schlecht aber es nimt halt auch die luft raus wenn man darauf aus is für seine anstrengung belohnt zu werden. Den Lichking zu legen war auf 80 mit ner randomgruppe schlicht unmöglich. dahinzukommen und ihn zu schaffen war da nunmal ein tolles gefühl weil man wuste das man was geleistet hat.
Jetzt is das anders. Todesschwinge zu töten is keine herrausforderung mehr weil das jeder kann ohne dafür was leisten zu müssen. Das war ne wichtige Motivation die mir Blizz da genommen hat. Früher hab ich das zeug mit ner Raidgilde gemacht, aber selbst als ich dann gewechselt hab zu ner truppe die eher auf fun orientiert is habs ich noch immer geschaft nen content zu clearen wenn ich das nur wirklich wolte. Schon aus bequemlichkeit wäres mir nich in den sinn gekommen fast 1 jahr icc abzugrasen weil ich arthas im dreck liegen sehen will wär mir das auch mit dem szbrowser möglich gewesen.
ICh war schon vom dungeonbrowser kein großer fan und hatte gehoft das uns der szbrowser wenigstens erspart bleibt. nun da er da is bin ich der meinung es wäre sinnvoller gewesen stadt nur dem letzten raid erstmal nur die alten darin anzubieten. Das hätte die dauer mit der man sich mit dem content beschäftigen kann befor langeweile aufkommt enorm gesteigert. Besonders Feuerlande da den sicher viele der wenigeraktiven noch nich durch haben hätte da gelohnt. Ein Taktischer fehler der nun aber nichmehr zu kitten is.


----------



## Derulu (11. Dezember 2011)

Evolverx schrieb:


> ....



Dass es beim Lichkönig 2 Schwierigkeitsgrade( normal und schwer) gab und bei Todesschwinge jetzt schon 3 (leicht, normal und schwer) übersiehst du allerdings...
so wie sich dein Text liest, sollte es genau einen Schwierigkeitsgrad geben nämlich "schwer" alle anderen, die damit niemals zurecht kommen würden, sollen in die Röhre schauen. Dabei wird gerade mit den 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen versucht unter einen Hut zu bringen, dass es Spieler gibt, die nicht so gut spielen/Zeit haben (aber genauso gerne den Endboss eines Addons, auf den es seit BC immer hinauslaufen muss, sehen würden und das zeitnah und nicht erst wenn sie Level 100 sind ), andere die etwas organisierter sind und noch eine dritte Gruppe, die gerne die große Herausforderung sucht...und sie alle könenn ZEITGLEICH den selben Boss sehen und trotzdem genau auf ihrer "Leistungsstufe" spielen...
Dass jetzt genau immer die Spieler, für die eigentlich die nächsthöhere Stufe gedacht wäre, in den niedrigeren Schwierigkeitstsufen rumtreiben ist ein Gesellschaftsphänomen ("ich will es mir selbst so einfach wie möglich machen") nicht aber die Schuld eines Entwicklers, der nicht mehr versucht, ein Spiel für wenige auszubalancieren (Naxxramas 1 haben damals 6% der Spieler die es versucht haben auch geschafft), sondern für möglichst alle,dafür aber Schwierigkeitststufen einfügt, damit jeder das bekommt was er eigentlich will...-> für einen Spieler, der früher schon ab und an geraidet hat ist der Raidfinder NICHT gedacht (sondern für die, die ansonsten nie oder sehr selten in einen Raid kommen würden), für Spieler die regelmäßig organisiert raiden ist der Normalmodus und der RF NICHT gedacht...genau diese Spieler treiben sich dort aber rum und jammern dann, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad, der unter dem für ihre Möglichkeiten Gedachten liegt, zu leicht für sie sei...wenn ein Spitzensportler bei der Kinderolympiade (oder bei einem Breitensportwettkampf) mitmacht, damit er auch ohne große Anstrengung garantiert gewinnt, braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, das die Gegner keine wirkliche Konkurrenz sind....


----------



## Schlamm (11. Dezember 2011)

Wir sind jetzt in Drachenseele bei 3 Bossen. Das mag für euch nicht viel sein. Aber jede Gilde hat ja ihren eigenen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wir sind zufrieden und stolz, dass wir die gelegt haben. Und das solltet ihr auch sein, wenn ihr einen Boss euren Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechend gelegt habt. Egal ob Normal oder Heroic. 
Ich bin der pure Casual, zumindest sehe ich mich so.

Viele hier sind sehr arrogant und überheblich. Aber "Fehler" der Community nur auf WoW zu begrenzen ist doch kleingeistig. Denn SWTOR ist kein Geheimtipp (so wie das WoW-Classic war, war das nicht eins der Argumente warum WoW heute so "verdorben" ist, es sei kein Geheimtipp mehr, pah!). Und SWTOR wird mindestens genauso viel Casual anziehen wie WoW, es steht nunmal Star Wars drauf.

Und die Casuals werden kommen, verlasst euch drauf.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Dezember 2011)

Wieso interessiert es überhaupt wie weit Casuals im Spiel kommen, wenn man selbst keiner ist?

Entweder man ist ein Casual und mal freut sich über den neu hinzugewonnenen Spielspaß.

Oder man ich Veteran und es kann einem egal sein was Casuals machen. Da sollte man drüber stehen.

Wie episch die Endboss Kämpfe sind hängt doch immer von der Gruppe ab mit der man zusammen kämpft.

Von daher sehe ich den lfr-endboss-kill nicht als Leistung an, der mir in irgendeiner Weise den Spaß an Todesschwinge im 10er nehmen kann.

Also mir jedenfalls nimmt das nicht den Wind aus den Segeln. WoW ist ja kein Spiel in dem man mit dem Endbosskill wahnsinnige Geheimnisse lüftet oder im einem Bombenspektakel belohnt wird, wie in Singleplayer Spielen.

Abgesehen davon. Wie hoch die Anzahl der Spieler ist.... hahaha... oh lol... geht mal auf ein Festival um schätzt die Besucherzahl. Das sind Mengen die kann man als Einzelner nicht überblicken. Ob 5, 10, 13 Millionen User. Wayne? Es sind immer noch verdammt viele. Das wirkt sich doch auf mich überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Maleas (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich (als TE) habe nichts gegen Casuals. Ich spiele selber nicht so viel (2 Raidtage in der Woche, 1-2 Abende Twinkgruppe). Dungeonfinder, LFG Raid, Epixx für alle, ... das ist mir egal. Ich gönne jedem seine Spielweise, und Wenig-Spieler sollen genauso Spaß haben und belohnt werden, wie andere Spieler. Ich denke, in diesem Punkt hat WoW eine gute Balance gefunden. 

Was mich als "Veteran" der ersten Stunde stört ist, dass Blizzard keinen Content, insbesondere keinen aufwändigen Content mehr rausbringt. Casual Spieler oder Späteinsteiger haben nach wie vor Spaß am Twinken, an heroischen Instanzen, und auch am LFG Raid. Das ist toll. Ich habe das alles schon hinter mir. Ich habe Twinks, und keine Lust, bis MOP noch einen neuen Twink anzufangen. Ich habe heroic Dungeons bis zum umfallen gespielt, im Raid sind wir mit der Gilde auch gut dabei, aber ansonsten bietet mir WoW nichts mehr.

Dann noch der Punkt, dass die Contentqualität mit Cataclysm auf dem absoluten Tiefpunkt angekommen ist. Betrachten wir mal Cataclysm ...

Cataclysm Expansion. 5 neue Level, die Hälfte der Expansions ist Überarbeitung des alten Content. Für mich als Veteran uninteressant. Die Start-Raidinstanzen waren okay. Dann erstmal nichts ... 2 recycelte Trollinstanzen, wovon eine (ZA) einfach nur von 20 auf 5 Spieler runtergerechnet wurde. ZG mag groß überarbeitet worden sein, ist aber trotzdem kalter und alter Kaffee. 

Dann lange Zeit wieder nichts. Als nächstes gab es den Feuerlande Raid. Keine Spur von epischer Ulduar Inszenierung. Eine karge Lavafläche mit ein paar Bossen verteilt. Insgesamt mag Feuerlande ganz unterhaltsam sein, aber es war simpel und öde. Wenig Abwechslung. Dann laaaange Zeit wieder nichts. Nun gibt es 3 neue Dungeons, die aus der Retorte kommen (mal von Brunnen der Ewigkeit abgesehen), die aber insgesamt absolut nicht mit den 3 ICC Dungeons mithalten können, die zu WOTLK Zeiten gekommen sind. 

Drachenseele, die neue Raidinstanz. Komplett recycelt, komplett unepisch inszeniert, komplett langweilig und dazu auch noch einfach. Wie lange soll das bitte anhalten? Im Februar sind doch die Vielspieler und Veteranen damit durch, und dann heisst es wieder, ein halbes Jahr auf MOP warten. 

Wie gesagt, mir geht es nicht um Missgunst - sollen alle ihren Spaß haben. Aber ich, und meine Spielerschicht (mittlere Vielspieler Veteranen) langweilen sich zu Tode. Es kommt wenig Content, langweiliger und einfacher Content der dazu noch oft komplett recycelt ist. Es ist dreist, wieviel recycelt wird. Blizzard kann und muss als Marktführer mehr und hochwertigeren Content anbieten. Im Cataclysm Lebenszyklus gab es einen Contentpatch (also eine Raidinstanz) weniger als in bisherigen Expansion. Blizzard arbeitet auf billiger Sparflamme, und da ist für mich der Punkt gekommen, wo ich aussteige. Wenn Blizzard mir trotz unendlichem Kapital und Manpower nichts mehr bieten kann oder will, dann ist halt Ende.

Ich bin niemand, der sofort "WoW ist tot" schreit, wenn ein neues MMO rauskommen, dann aber doch wieder zu WoW zurück kehrt ... ich habe zwar immer neue MMOs gespielt, bin aber hauptsächlich bei WoW geblieben. Nur das Jahr 2011 hat mir gezeigt, dass Blizzard unverschämt auf Sparflamme arbeitet und absolut nichts macht und alte Baustellen (Tol Barad, PvP Mechanik, ...) komplett ignoriert. Und dann kann ich endlich sagen "Okay, das wars. Wenn sie nicht wollen - dann soll es halt nicht". Casual Spieler und Neueinsteiger mögen wirklich viel Content haben. Aber wer mehr als 6 Jahre WoW spielt, der findet derzeit nichts neues, wenig Content und gähnende Langeweile.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Recyceln war ja anfänglich als Feature grade für Veteranen gedacht. Und ich muss sagen Todesmine und Burg Schattenfang haben mir auch noch ganz gut gefallen. Aber es stimmt schon. 4.3 übertreibt das mit Drachenseele schon etwas. Kein Veteran wird sich großartig darüber gefreut haben das der komplette Endraid in einer bekannten location spielt. Was die Frage angeht wie episch das ganze rüberkommt... Da macht Blizz sich einiges mit dem lfr kaputt. Die meisten Spieler sind im Eiltempo durch den lfr geflogen und sagen jetzt, dass es langweilig und kein bisschen episch war. Hätten sie Drachenseele im 10er machen müssen, wären die Meinungen sicher besser ausgefallen. 

Wo ich absolut zustimmen muss ist, dass ich auch keine Ahnung habe wie WoW mich bis zum Release von MoP begeistern soll. Drachenseele wird noch schneller ausgelutscht sein als ICC. Tapferkeitspunkte bekommt man in Raids, man muss nicht mal mehr die 5er Ini´s besuchen, höchstens um einen Twink auszustatten oder Gold mit den TP-BOE-Items zu verdienen. Sonst gibt es nicht mehr viel. PvP, Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, Berufe, alte Quests und Archivements. Da wird man wohl am Drachenseele raid hängenbleiben.


----------



## RedShirt (12. Dezember 2011)

@lfr
Nah, also Nachequippen von einem Twink geht nebenher jetzt relativ fix... das ist angenehm. Ohne groß Aufwand, also wie zu Wotlk - aber mit dem Unterschied, daß man bei Ausklang des Addons das Loot nicht mehr brauchte... immer aktuelles Instanzendrop in einigen.

Lootsystem ist behämmert an manchen Stellen, aber die rüsten das ja noch nach.

Ansonsten: WoW ist keine Lebensaufgabe, klar geht man hin, sieht und erfreut sich, und geht wieder ab.
Die wenigsten Hobbys halten von 16-85 (oder anderes Todesalter) gleich stark an.

Die kleinen Extrasachen sind cool für "familiäre" Gilden ... das interpretiere ich gern so, daß die meisten sehr viel online sind, aber Beschäftigung suchen. Raid ist stressig und braucht Koordination ... blöd. Also lieber etwas Entspannenderes aufbauen für nebenher. Passt schon, muß man ja nicht. Loremasterfarmer gibts ja immer noch genug, das war bisher der Run so ziemlich.


----------



## Lukio (16. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal folgendes überlegt ...


Ich finde es gut dass Blizzard ständig das Spiel neu ausbaut und auch kontinuierlich neue Technologien ins Spiel implementiert wird und es nicht statisch brach liegt wie viele andere MMOs. Wenn Blizzard das Spiel nicht ständig anpassen würde und verschiedenen Arten von Spielern möglichst viele Möglichkeiten geben sich im Spiel aus zu toben. Wenn Sie das nämlich nicht machen würden sondern das Game einfach so belassen wie es in BC war, dann würden hier noch viel mehr drüber heulen dass Blizzard nix tut.


----------



## Vanimelde (17. Dezember 2011)

hallo

ich habe hier viel gelesen und verstehe eigntlich nicht den von sinn von eurem geschreibe

warum?

2005 als wow raus kam kannte nicht einer von euch das spiel als mmorpg,alles war neu und aufregend,man hat gelevelt und pvp gabs wen nur als open,zu dieser zeit lernte auch blizzard dazu bzw hat natürlich alles weitere schon in der schublade gehabt
die ersten raids haben bekonnen und der wettbewerb untereinander sollte kurz darauf folgen,aber nichts destotrotz gabs es bei weitem nicht die masse an i-net seiten die es mittlerweile gibt,um erfolgreich in einem raid zu sein,wie es mittlerweile standart ist
daraus erschließt sich eigentlich die frage war clasic leichter oder schwerer,nein war sie nicht nur hatte mann damals einfach nicht die möglichkeiten wie heute
und deswegen schwelgen viele classic spieler in den anfangs zeiten, wo mann die fähigkeiten der bossse selber heraus finden mußte und nicht wie heute per dr.google finden konnnte
um mal beim thema zu bleiben sollten sich die veteranen verabschieden ist das game tot,weil die relativ neuen spieler einfach nichts hinbekommen werden gegenüber den veteranen und nur von den leuten lebt einfach das game auf den niveau weiter.
Aber mal davon abgesehen, wo will Blizzard mit dem spiel überhaupt noch hin...egal was sie machen es gibt momentan kein game was WOW ablösen wird, auch nicht Swtor,das wird wie viele andere auch in den letzten 4 jahren am anfang interessant sein,aber dann langweilig werden und wen ich jetzt schon höre das ein großteil cheaten tut, dann gute nacht marie!
ich könnte jetzt noch mehr ausführen,möchte aber nciht ,is schon spät 
achja zum schluß,ich freu mich auf Diablo 3

Mfg ich


----------



## Schlamm (17. Dezember 2011)

Vanimelde schrieb:


> um mal beim thema zu bleiben sollten sich die veteranen verabschieden ist das game tot,weil die relativ neuen spieler einfach nichts hinbekommen werden gegenüber den veteranen und nur von den leuten lebt einfach das game auf den niveau weiter.



Woah, hört sie euch an. Was heißt denn nichts hinbekommen? Nur weil ein Spieler noch keine 6 Jahre oder mehr WoW spielt kriegt er die Bosse im Hero nicht tot? WoW ist nich ganz so schwer zu lernen, wie du vielleicht meinst. Nach einem Jahr hat man schon meherer Chars auf 85 und super equipt und kann auch mitraiden.

Dieser Threat strotzt von Überheblichkeit, Verallgemeinerungen und Angeberei.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Dezember 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> ...



/sign

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich hier bisher nichts geschrieben habe und auch nicht viel dazu schreiben werde.
Mich stört nur alleine schon der Begriff "Veteranen".
Naja, zumindest scheinen ja wirklich Manche 'ne posttraumatische Belastungsstörung zu haben, 
was sich durch Überheblichkeit, Egoismus etc. äußert.

Die Zeiten ändern sich nunmal.
Und auch ohne Spieler der ersten Stunde, läuft das Spiel wunderbar weiter, wie man sieht.
Und das können so manche Möchtegerne einfach nicht verkraften.
Dann wird eben gejammert auf höchstem Niveau, somit alles schlecht gemacht und anderen nix gekönnt.
Dabei merken sie nicht einmal, daß ausschließlich dadurch ein Spiel in Verruf gerät, 
obwohl es immer noch ein gutes Spiel ist , trotz all seiner Macken.

Ich spiele, wenn und weil es mir Spaß macht.
Ich mache Pausen, wenn mir danach ist oder/und es sogar angebracht ist.
Wenn ein Spiel schon nahezu mit der Realität verschmilzt, sollte man aufpassen!

Und wer gehen will, bitte ... 
aber erwartet nicht, daß jemand extra für Euch selbsternannten "Veteranen" die Flagge auf Halbmast setzt.

greetz


----------



## Valdarr (20. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dass es beim Lichkönig 2 Schwierigkeitsgrade( normal und schwer) gab und bei Todesschwinge jetzt schon 3 (leicht, normal und schwer) übersiehst du allerdings...
> so wie sich dein Text liest, sollte es genau einen Schwierigkeitsgrad geben nämlich "schwer" alle anderen, die damit niemals zurecht kommen würden, sollen in die Röhre schauen. Dabei wird gerade mit den 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen versucht unter einen Hut zu bringen, dass es Spieler gibt, die nicht so gut spielen/Zeit haben (aber genauso gerne den Endboss eines Addons, auf den es seit BC immer hinauslaufen muss, sehen würden und das zeitnah und nicht erst wenn sie Level 100 sind ), andere die etwas organisierter sind und noch eine dritte Gruppe, die gerne die große Herausforderung sucht...und sie alle könenn ZEITGLEICH den selben Boss sehen und trotzdem genau auf ihrer "Leistungsstufe" spielen...
> Dass jetzt genau immer die Spieler, für die eigentlich die nächsthöhere Stufe gedacht wäre, in den niedrigeren Schwierigkeitstsufen rumtreiben ist ein Gesellschaftsphänomen ("ich will es mir selbst so einfach wie möglich machen") nicht aber die Schuld eines Entwicklers, der nicht mehr versucht, ein Spiel für wenige auszubalancieren (Naxxramas 1 haben damals 6% der Spieler die es versucht haben auch geschafft), sondern für möglichst alle,dafür aber Schwierigkeitststufen einfügt, damit jeder das bekommt was er eigentlich will...-> für einen Spieler, der früher schon ab und an geraidet hat ist der Raidfinder NICHT gedacht (sondern für die, die ansonsten nie oder sehr selten in einen Raid kommen würden), für Spieler die regelmäßig organisiert raiden ist der Normalmodus und der RF NICHT gedacht...genau diese Spieler treiben sich dort aber rum und jammern dann, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad, der unter dem für ihre Möglichkeiten Gedachten liegt, zu leicht für sie sei...wenn ein Spitzensportler bei der Kinderolympiade (oder bei einem Breitensportwettkampf) mitmacht, damit er auch ohne große Anstrengung garantiert gewinnt, braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, das die Gegner keine wirkliche Konkurrenz sind....



Sei mir net böse, aber Classic hatte ich eine Herausforderung und keine Wahl. Gesehen hab ich nicht alles.
BC hatte ich eine Herausforderung und keine Wahl. Gesehen hab ich Sunwell nie.
WotLK hatte ich keine Herausforderung mehr, denn man konnte sich prima über diverse Tokens und Co equippen, aber eine Wahl die eher dazu geführt hat das sich viele Gilden nicht mehr wirklich an den Hero-Modus ranwagten bevor nicht die nächste Ini da war, weil dann gabs ja auch gleich neue Tokenzeugs meist. Langeweile pur und ich konnte alles sehen.
Cataclysm gab es auch wieder eine tolle Wahl und ich hab gleich garnet mehr geraidet, denn die Leute schreckten noch mehr vor jeder Herausforderung zurück.
Pokemon of Pandaria ist dann endgültig der Sargnagel. Hurray 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade die ich dann alle spielen muss für die Erfolge + PokemonPets. Hurray noch weniger Ehrgeiz bei den Leuten und das erste Addon das mich bereits vor dem Erscheinen davon überzeugen konnte das Blizzard mein Geld nicht mehr verdient.

Nee da seh ich lieber ein paar Raids nie, bin wie alle gezwungen so lange den Boss zu machen bis er fällt und habe meinen Spass.

Im übrigen ist das Argument von wegen "Alle sollen alles sehen können" ja toll, aber derart lieblos hingeklatschte Geschichtchen die man so sehen "darf" machen den Kohl echt net fett. Wenn es wirklich gut gemachte Storylines gäbe würde ich es verstehen, aber so klingt es nur wie Hohn.


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Dezember 2011)

Valdarr schrieb:


> blabla



Da ist er endlich, der WoW-Spieler dessen Meinung stellvertretend für alle Spieler steht.


Wer will jetzt noch den Yeti filmen?


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Dezember 2011)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Pokemon of Pandaria ist dann endgültig der Sargnagel. Hurray 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade die ich dann alle spielen muss für die Erfolge + PokemonPets. Hurray noch weniger Ehrgeiz bei den Leuten und das erste Addon das mich bereits vor dem Erscheinen davon überzeugen konnte das Blizzard mein Geld nicht mehr verdient.


Aussage 2007: BC macht das Spiel kaputt, Classic rules.
Aussage 2008: WotLK macht das Spiel kaputt, BC rules.
Aussage 2011a: Cata macht das Spiel kaputt, Classic/ BC/ WotLK rules.
Aussage 2011b: MoP wird das Spiel kaputtmachen, irgendwas davor rules.

Allet kla Herr Kommissa Valda(rr).



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wer will jetzt noch den Yeti filmen?


Ich glaube nicht dass sich uns Reinhold von ein paar WoW-Soziopathen davon abhalten lässt.


----------



## Valdarr (20. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Da ist er endlich, der WoW-Spieler dessen Meinung stellvertretend für alle Spieler steht.
> 
> 
> Wer will jetzt noch den Yeti filmen?



Hab ich das behauptet?

Nein! Also lass es mit den Unterstellungen.

Danke


----------



## Valdarr (20. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aussage 2007: BC macht das Spiel kaputt, Classic rules.
> Aussage 2008: WotLK macht das Spiel kaputt, BC rules.
> Aussage 2011a: Cata macht das Spiel kaputt, Classic/ BC/ WotLK rules.
> Aussage 2011b: MoP wird das Spiel kaputtmachen, irgendwas davor rules.
> ...



Ich hab mich auf alle Addons gefreut, bis auf des Pokemondingens was nun kommt. 

Ich hab nur für mich persönlich festgestellt, dass die Bereitschaft etwas schweres auszuprobieren und auch ein Scheitern zu akzeptieren zunehmend weniger wurde. Das mag auf anderen Server anders gewesen sein, aber bei uns hiess es meist "Och nöö will keine Repkosten farmen." "Lass lieber normal machen" usw..

P.S. Den angedeuteten Soziopathen geb ich übrigens dankend zurück. Scheinst ja ebenfalls Probleme zu haben dich in andere hineinversetzen zu können und zu akzeptieren das es andere Betrachtungs- und Herangehensweisen geben mag.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe WotLK angefangen, zusammen mit unserer Gilde. Wir hatten nur eine Person, die schon vorher spielte und uns nach WoW gelockt hat. Wirklich mitgerissen haben mich die ersten ca. 65 Level. Denn ich war klein, schwach, hatte kein Gold, war auf meine Mitspieler angewiesen. 

Das fing damals mal an. Wir haben im Rotkammgebirge in einer 5-Mann Truppe gegen 4 gleichstufige Mobs verloren. Das wir keinen echten Tank hatten und niemand sich als Heiler berufen fühlte, muss ich denke nicht erwähnen 
Erst dort in Nagrand änderte sich dieses Bedürfnis, bloß nicht allein zu spielen, denn man war offensichtlich endlich in der Lage, auch alleine wen zu besiegen. Ob es an der abnehmenden Schwierigkeit oder aber unserer steigenden Spielfähigkeit lag, kann ich definitiv nicht sagen.

Irgendwann waren wir "plötzlich 80". Wir haben ja daraufhin gearbeitet, aber wie das Leben ohne Levelbalken aussieht ... das war irgendwie neu, anders. Ich fing an, Instanzen zu besuchen. Diese waren vorher ein NoGo, da man schließlich dort starb. Unser Gildenmeister hatte es mal versucht, war aber davon abgekommen. So besuchte ich Instanzen, unser Gildenmeister erarbeitete seinen Meister der Lehren mit dem nächsten Charakter, die anderen fingen neue Charaktere an.

Während ich stärker (Equipment) und besser (spielend) wurde, konnte ich meine Truppe langsam "umstimmen", man probierte es mal aus. Da ich einige Mitspieler meines Servers kennen lernte, da ich durch hohen Schaden auffiel, wurde ich schließlich in Schlachtzüge mitgenommen. Das große Zeitalter von PDK ICC begann. Irgendwann gelang es mir, auch meine Leutchen dort unterzubringen und so hatten wir feste Raidzeiten, Sonntag Nachmittags in einer kleinen Raidgemeinschaft aus mehreren Gilden. Wir kämpften uns langsam vor. In diesem Trupp schafften wir schließlich 7/12, später 10/12, Sindragosa war aber irgendwie ...
Die Freundschaft zerbrach innerhalb weniger Wochen, nicht durch die Schwierigkeit, eher, weil ein Teil der Gilde ausgeschlossen wurde. Da wurden Plätze versprochen, "wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst", jedoch wurde eine abgelehnte Person dann doch einem Gildenmitglied vorgezogen, wodurch es einen großen Krach gab, als dies zum zweiten Mal passierte.

Relativ kurz danach kam auch schon Cata, wir waren wieder auf uns gestellt. Wir levelten, ich betrat wie immer Instanzen, war raidbereit, ließ mich mal mitziehen und erlebte selbstverständlich das große Sterben beim Omnotron-VS am ersten Abend. TMI. Too much input. Irgendwie eingeschüchtert, wohl wissend, das meine Mitstreiter da eh nicht so den großen Draht zu solchen Herausforderungen hatten, beging ich einen folgenschweren Fehler: Ich gab diese Erfahrungen weiter. 
So begann eine gewisse Odysee. Schaffte man etwas nicht, brach man es schnell gefrustet ab. Leute verließen das TS, Stille im TS, die nächsten gingen ... Woche für Woche zerrüttete dieser Cataclysm das Verhalten untereinander, unseren Zusammenhalt.
Man begann, sich über Fehler von Mitstreitern aufzuregen, ich war recht oft Anlaufpunkt, weil ich schließlich mehr vom Spiel verstand. Schließlich war man irgendwie voreingenommen gegenüber einigen Anderen. 

Mit Wonne genieße ich jetzt 4.3. Denn die neuesten Herausforderungen kommen mir gerade recht. Es werden wieder alle equiptechnisch auf den gleichen Stand gestellt, die Instanzen sind gut spielbar, der Raid Finder ist, wenn man ihn richtig nutzt (mit Nichtraidern zusammen), ein schönes Erlebnis. Schön, wieder "mit vielen Leuten größere Gegner anzugehen".
Ich hoffe einfach, das dieser Patch uns wieder näher miteinander verbindet und wir wieder erfolgreich und mit großer Freude zusammen spielen.

Mittlerweile bin ich definitiv ein Veteran. Ich habe so viel gesehen, erlebt (und gestorben), geleistet, gelesen und ich weiß so viele Dinge über dieses Spiel, diese Klassen, Mechaniken ... bezweifeln wird dies niemand, der mich tatsächlich kennt :-)
Selbst einen Teil der Gilde zähle ich definitiv dazu, bei ihnen ist es oft ähnlich. Zumindest fühlt es sich so an.

Fakt ist für mich: Das Veteranendasein (so wie es hier gemeint ist, nicht in der tatsächlichen Bedeutung) hat nur wenig mit der Spielzeit zu tun. Denn es ist eine Mischung aus Lebens- und "Spiel"erfahrung. Und uns so tief eingesessene Leute wird man nur los, indem man Frust erzeugt.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Seit Cata hat sich auch jeder PvP Spieler den ich kenne von dem Spiel abgewendet.



Die müssen zu uns gekommen sein!


----------



## k0ller (29. Dezember 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die müssen zu uns gekommen sein!


genau so ist es^^


----------



## Troete123 (29. Dezember 2011)

Was mich ärgert ist, das alles so Oneshot-mäßig geworden ist, ein Paladin zerfetzt einen in 3 Sekunden und ein Mage haut einen im Opener auf 10 % hp. Ein Schurke legt einen in einem Shadowdace etc :O. Das alles lässt das Spiel aus PvP Sicht einfacher werden, PvE finde ich noch schwer genug (zumindest den Endcontent). Ich persönlich freue mich das ich durch das LFR tool deathwing auch vor dem nächsten Addon sehen kann, als Casual hätte ich sonst keine Chance dazu.


----------



## Cantharion (29. Dezember 2011)

Troete123 schrieb:


> Was mich ärgert ist, das alles so Oneshot-mäßig geworden ist, ein Paladin zerfetzt einen in 3 Sekunden und ein Mage haut einen im Opener auf 10 % hp. Ein Schurke legt einen in einem Shadowdace etc :O.
> 
> Das alles lässt das Spiel aus PvP Sicht einfacher werden, PvE finde ich noch schwer genug (zumindest den Endcontent). Ich persönlich freue mich das ich durch das LFR tool deathwing auch vor dem nächsten Addon sehen kann, als Casual hätte ich sonst keine Chance dazu.



PvP-gear soll bekanntlich helfen.


PvP= einfach und PvE=schwer?
eher PvE= Kindergarten PvP=schwer


----------



## Iginor (29. Dezember 2011)

@ superpepe,

eine ode an wow.....
wurde aber auch mal zeit!   

ich bin zwar kein "veteran" da ich "erst" seit ca 3 1/2 jahren wow spiele, aber es hat mich noch keines meiner bisherigen hobbys so lange fasziniert und gefesselt wie wow.

man man man.....7 jahre gibts wow schon und man kann immer wieder zu jeder zeit was neues entdecken.
ich freue mich auf jede erweiterung und noch so kleinen patch, da man dann wieder kleine oder große anpassungen vornehmen muss/kann und sich somit auch das spiel und das spielverhalten etwas ändert.
7 jahre......! last euch das mal auf der zunge zergehen. das hat noch kein anderes mmo geschafft und wird wohl auch in zukunft nich so schnell zu schaffen sein.
7 jahre...... kann man nun positiv oder negativ auffassen.
ich sehe das ganze positiv!   

in diesem sinne....
lg iginor


----------



## Tydlig (30. Dezember 2011)

Die WoW-Veteranen spielen seit 7 Jahren WoW. 
Die sind mittlerweile also 25++ und da irgendwann dann auch die Freizeit knapper wird, beschweren die sich sicher am wenigsten über "Casual"-Inhalte :]


----------



## Uratak (1. Januar 2012)

Weis garnicht was gejammert wird?

World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel in dem es im echten Leben um Geld geht. In Folge dessen wird die Masse bedient. Nur weil die "Elite" das Spiel aufgebaut hat, muss es im vollen Wachstum ja nicht so bleiben? Für mich ist WoW aktuell auch eher ein Kinderspiel und die Entwicklung behält diesen Trend bei ABER der Masse gefällt es und wem es NICHT gefällt der hört einfach auf, schnappt sich seine Schuhe und geht mit der Axt aus dem Baumarkt in den Wald.

Statt sinnlos zu motzen einfach mal die Initiative ergreifen und aufhören. Damit zeigt ihr den Spieleentwicklern konstruktiv wie ihr zu ihrer Arbeit steht. Motzen und weiterspielen bringt genausoviel Geld wie zufrieden und spielen. Also Gummistiefel raus und ab in den Sandkasten vor der Haustür! Problem hier könnte aber sein, dass wenn es Euch net gefällt ihr über keinen außer Euch motzen könnt - und wer schreibt sich selber schon gerne Beschwerdebriefe wie langweilig sein RL ist


----------



## Zentoro (1. Januar 2012)

Troete123 schrieb:


> Was mich ärgert ist, das alles so Oneshot-mäßig geworden ist, ein Paladin zerfetzt einen in 3 Sekunden und ein Mage haut einen im Opener auf 10 % hp. Ein Schurke legt einen in einem Shadowdace etc :O. Das alles lässt das Spiel aus PvP Sicht einfacher werden, PvE finde ich noch schwer genug (zumindest den Endcontent). Ich persönlich freue mich das ich durch das LFR tool deathwing auch vor dem nächsten Addon sehen kann, als Casual hätte ich sonst keine Chance dazu.




Äh irgendwie verwechselst du da etwas. Früher (Classic, BC) war es viel extremer. Da hat ein Schurke nen Stoffi wahrlich mit zwei Hieben zerlegt. Durch die stärke Erhöhung der Lebenspunkte im Vergleich zum Schaden dauern PvP Kämpfe nun deutlich länger.


----------



## Salamana (1. Januar 2012)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Äh irgendwie verwechselst du da etwas. Früher (Classic, BC) war es viel extremer. Da hat ein Schurke nen Stoffi wahrlich mit zwei Hieben zerlegt. Durch die stärke Erhöhung der Lebenspunkte im Vergleich zum Schaden dauern PvP Kämpfe nun deutlich länger.



was nur die zeit verzögert weil nen guter rogue immer nen guten mage pwnd..einfach viel mehr vorteile so nen rogue im 1vs1 ^^


----------



## meuzkoder (10. Januar 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Weis garnicht was gejammert wird?
> 
> World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel in dem es im echten Leben um Geld geht. In Folge dessen wird die Masse bedient. Nur weil die "Elite" das Spiel aufgebaut hat, muss es im vollen Wachstum ja nicht so bleiben? Für mich ist WoW aktuell auch eher ein Kinderspiel und die Entwicklung behält diesen Trend bei ABER der Masse gefällt es und wem es NICHT gefällt der hört einfach auf, schnappt sich seine Schuhe und geht mit der Axt aus dem Baumarkt in den Wald.
> 
> Statt sinnlos zu motzen einfach mal die Initiative ergreifen und aufhören. Damit zeigt ihr den Spieleentwicklern konstruktiv wie ihr zu ihrer Arbeit steht. Motzen und weiterspielen bringt genausoviel Geld wie zufrieden und spielen. Also Gummistiefel raus und ab in den Sandkasten vor der Haustür! Problem hier könnte aber sein, dass wenn es Euch net gefällt ihr über keinen außer Euch motzen könnt - und wer schreibt sich selber schon gerne Beschwerdebriefe wie langweilig sein RL ist


jo ganz deiner meinung^^


----------



## Atkins1 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einen kleinen Denkanstoß an alle, die denken WoW sei nicht mehr das, was es mal war.
Ich behaupte nämlich, dass ihr nicht mehr das seid, was ihr zu euren Anfangszeiten in WoW wart. Menschen ändern sich und wo ich mit 16 zu WoW Release noch voll begeistert war, langweilt mich das nur noch und das gilt für jedes Spiel dieses Genres. 
Menschen ändern sich einfach. Glückwunsch ihr werdet erwachsen


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2012)

Eine Übersättigung hat wohl nicht unbedingt mit erwachsen werden zu tun. Was hier immer für hanebüchene Zusammenhänge erfunden werden.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Januar 2012)

Gleichzeitig sei gesagt, das es nicht unbedingt eine Übersättigung sein muss. Denn wandeln kann sich nicht nur ein Spiel, sondern auch wir.

Nur weil wir besser geworden sind und es uns leicht fällt, bedeutet das noch nicht, das wir übersättigt vom Spiel sind


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> PvP= einfach und PvE=schwer?
> eher PvE= Kindergarten PvP=schwer



Ist es nicht sogar so, daß man im PvP Punkte für Niederlagen bekommt? Im PvE bekommst nichts wenn du stirbst/verlierst.

So gesehen kann ich mich, ohne ein einziges Schlachtfeld gewonnen zu haben, auf Normal-Raid-Niveau? PvP-equippen. 

Hört sich kinderleicht an.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig sei gesagt, das es nicht unbedingt eine Übersättigung sein muss. Denn wandeln kann sich nicht nur ein Spiel, sondern auch wir.
> 
> Nur weil wir besser geworden sind und es uns leicht fällt, bedeutet das noch nicht, das wir übersättigt vom Spiel sind



Ich wollte damit auch nur darauf hinaus, daß es an Stumpfsinn nicht zu überbieten ist, davon auszugehen, das jeder Spieler mit um die 16 WoW begonnen hat und das man wenn man erwachsen wird alle seine Vorlieben sich ändern. Das gleubt er doch selbst nicht, es sei denn er ist gar nicht so erwachsen, wie er von sich glauben mag. 

Das war doch nichts weiter, als eine subtile "WoW ist ein Kinderspiel"-Aussage, die altklug klingen soll.


----------



## neferi (11. Januar 2012)

Maleas schrieb:


> ...Bisher hatten Expansions immer 3 Contentpatches - Beispiel WotLK, Ulduar, Argentumturnier und Eiskronenzitadelle. Im ersten Cataclysm Jahr (Dez. 2010 - Dez. 2012) gab es 2 recycelte Trollinstanzen und einen simplen Feuerlanderaid. Rufe Dir Ulduar in Erinnerung und nun betrachte mal die Feuerlande. Eine karge Fläche mit ein paar verteilten Bossen. Das kann nicht viel Arbeit gewesen sein. Insgesamt ist also im ersten Cataclysm Jahr nur die Hälfte an Content gekommen im Vergleich zu BC und WotLK. Und der Content, der in diesem Jahr gekommen ist, war dabei noch recht simpel designt und recycelt. ...


Hmm... So, so das gute alte WotLK. Wie gut ich mich noch an das Geheule über PDK erinnern kann.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2012)

Jo stimmt, Naxx war nur aufgewärmt, Ulduar war spitze, PDK der größte Witz der WoW-Geschichte und ICC war nicht so toll wie Ulduar. So war doch der Tenor der Community.


----------



## eisboy (22. Januar 2012)

hey Leute möchte jetzt auch mal mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema abgeben:

ich habe wow von ende bc bis cata gespielt habe in bc und icc sowie in cata alle Bosse gelegt habe pvp gemacht alles was mann so macht =)
kurzum ich habe vor kurzem aufgehört weil,
1.es keine Spaß mehr macht 
2. ich mop nicht so ansprechend finde allein Pandas da dachte ich abgeben schon oh mann okay sie sollen ja  wie ich mal gehört habe der Warcraft Geschichte angehören
und weil, ich es genauso sehe dass vieles einfacherer geworden ist okay viele werden jetzt wieder sagen dass ist nun mal so gewöhne dich dran aber direkt so einfach dass mann Z.B 1woche hero inis gehen musste  wie es am ende in wotlk der Fall war  und mann hatte komplett T9 zusammen  ich habe da noch länger gebraucht bzw. hab mir die teile noch in den raids zusammen gefarmt u.s.w  ich verfolge natürlich weiterhin wie es mit wow weiter geht nur ist dieses kapitel für mich abgeschlossen 

für fragen oder flames pm an mich


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Jo stimmt, Naxx war nur aufgewärmt, Ulduar war spitze, PDK der größte Witz der WoW-Geschichte und ICC war nicht so toll wie Ulduar. So war doch der Tenor der Community.



Geil ist auch dass 99% aller Spieler die geflamt haben "Naxx ist aufgewärmt" nochnie im alten Naxx waren - und somit eine neue Instanz vor sich hatten.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Geil ist auch dass 99% aller Spieler die geflamt haben "Naxx ist aufgewärmt" nochnie im alten Naxx waren - und somit eine neue Instanz vor sich hatten.



Was nichts daran ändert, daß es eben eine alte Instanz war (inkl. Bug-Bezeichnung eines Durchgangs). 

Das Naxx vor dem Patch war auch vor der "Wiederbelebung" für Level 70 tatsächlich noch eine Herausforderung - das "neue Naxx" hingegen eine einzige Katastrophe - als einzige Raidinstanz abgesehen von zwei Ein-Boss-Raids, die mit Rnds lagen, viel zu leicht, dennoch viel zu lang - während man in Kara noch einige Bosse auslassen konnte, mußte man hier alles machen - und statt jeden einzelnen Eingang zu instanzieren (wäre wohl Arbeit gewesen), war das Ding immer eine einzige Instanz.

Ulduar war ein ganz anderes Kaliber (besonders die Hardmodes) - nur leider habe ich bei mir in der Gilde erlebt, daß mehr als die Hälfte diese Durststrecke bis Ulduar nicht durchgehalten und statt dessen ihren Account stillgelegt hatten, was für mich persönlich der endgültige "Todesstoß" für WoW war.


----------



## Lewita (22. Januar 2012)

Meiner eins spielt seit Release mit nur einer kleinen Pause ende Classic. WoW macht mir immernoch spass und ich habe je nach Addon meine Spielweise angepasst.
Je nachdem wie intensiv die Farmfaktor war für Raids desto höher war mein Spielstunden Verhalten. 
Nun da Cata langsam zu Ende geht mache ich es wie bei jedem Addon meistens nurnoch PvP und lasse das Raiden ganz aus.
Kurz gesagt ich habe immer nur gemacht was ich wollte und was mir Spass gemacht hat und bin es immer mit der Ruhe angegangen. 
Niemand konnte mich drängen und nichts erschüttern. Dank Realid und Serverübergreifende Raid und PvP Gruppenmöglichkeiten macht es wieder Richtig spass.

Man soll in einem Spiel wie WoW nicht durchrennen als ob es keinen Morgen mehr gäbe, dazu kann ich nur sagen den sollte man lieber singelplayer Games zocken.

Ich habe meinen Spass wie eh und je und dieser wird noch lange anhalten trotz Pandaalarm^^ vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich immer Positiv in die Zukunft schaue.
Und immer dran denken "Jede Person ist anders, wäre ja schlimm wen wir alle gleich wären"

Mfg Lewita


----------



## ssp_founder (22. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...denkst du das Spiel hat es nötig, dass Spieler versuchen müssen, Spieler anderer Spiele in Foren zu ebendiesen abzuwerben? Da musst du dann aber eine schlechte Meinung von dem Spiel haben, zu dem du andere locken willst^^
> 
> Oder auf gut Deutsch: Lasst diese "Abwerbungsversuche" sein, sie sind einer vernünftigen Diskussion nicht förderlich (sie bewirken eher so etwas wie "Ungepflegtheit")...schankedön
> 
> ...



Da ist aber jemand Blizzard sehr verbunden. Deinen Post über die neuen Features und Arbeitsaufwand in Wow mit dem neuen Addon werde ich dir mal nicht unter die Nase reiben. Und eines weißt du bestimmt auch, auf eurer Hauptseite steht mehr Werbung für Sw Dings (kann mir das nie merken ^^) wie in Unterforen. Und bei einigen Sachen hier in diesen Foren ( Tendenz stetig steigend) gilt das Sackreisprinzip. Wenn in der Welt von Warcraft, Warcraft zunehmend rausfällt ( bald haben wir Pandabärchen), dann lasst die Leute doch ihre Empfehlungen oder wie auch immer. Der eine hat 2 Sätze zu einem Spiel geschrieben (wahrscheinlich sogar ohne Motivation) und der andere wird sich eh nicht davon allein überzeugen lassen ob nun ein unbekannter Mensch oder ein Bot geschrieben hat, geh zu xy. Abschließend solltet ihr eines immer wieder bedenken. Es ist ein Buffedforum. 

BTW:
macht weniger Werbung auf euerer Seite. Werbung---> mehr Traffic---> höher Stromverbrauch---> mehr Umweltschaden---> schneller Weltuntergang... ok ? ... bin schon ruhig.

bb ^^


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, daß es eben eine alte Instanz war (inkl. Bug-Bezeichnung eines Durchgangs).



Also ich finde es nicht schlimm eine alte Instanz neu aufzulegen, vor allem wenn sie von sowenig Spielern gesehen wurde.
Und die Länge fand ich nicht besonders schlimm. (4Stunden)


----------



## win3ermute (22. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht schlimm eine alte Instanz neu aufzulegen, vor allem wenn sie von sowenig Spielern gesehen wurde.



Es war eine wenig gesehene Instanz - und danach folgten leider weitere Neuauflagen, die eben nicht so wenig gesehen bzw. so lang her waren.  



> Und die Länge fand ich nicht besonders schlimm. (4Stunden)



Ergo eine Stunde mehr als Kara. Und dort konnte man Bosse auslassen, wenn man nicht alles machen wollte. Naxx war einfach nur ultralang, einfach und öde. Mal abgesehen davon, daß es völlig inkonsequent war (von wegen "bring the player, not the class"): Im 25er mußte man nach zwei Priestern suchen (mit Trefferwertung); sonst kam man an einem Boss nur schwerlich vorbei...


----------



## Derulu (23. Januar 2012)

ssp_founder schrieb:


> BTW:
> macht weniger Werbung auf euerer Seite. Werbung---> mehr Traffic---> höher Stromverbrauch---> mehr Umweltschaden---> schneller Weltuntergang... ok ? ... bin schon ruhig.
> 
> bb ^^



Sag's nicht mir, als ganz normalem User wie du (der sogar eine eigene Meinung haben darf, die Ansage, dass "Abwerbungesversuche" in anderen Forenteilen nicht gerne gesehen sind, sind aber Forenregeln, einfach weil es für böses Blut sorgt), lediglich mit der Aufgabe dafür zu sorgen, dass hier nicht alles in Anarchie versinkt. Sag's lieber einem Admin, der auch wirklich bei buffed angestellt ist (das sind die, die blau schreiben)


----------



## Mc-Chaos (23. Januar 2012)

Seit Cata hab ich irgendwie komplett die Lust an WOW verloren. Ich war seit den ersten Beta Tests dabei, habe jede Erweiterung mitgespielt und einige Chars auf beiden Seiten hochgezockt.

Es war auch alles ganz toll, nur bei Cata hat sich bei mir irgendwie der Effekt eingestellt: "Kennste schon, ist nix tolles, ich langweile mich, nervige Community...... etc". Musste leider klar die Erkenntnis akzeptieren, dass es sich ausgedaddelt hat mit WOW.

An den schwindenen Spielerzahlen sieht man ja nun auch, dass es vielen so geht. Ich glaube, dass ist aber ganz normal. Es gibt mittlerweile gute Konkurrenzangebote, mich wunderts offen gesagt, dass so viele WOW die Treue halten....

Soll nicht verurteilend sein, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## stefanru (23. Januar 2012)

ich werde auch eine pause machen bis MOP kommt


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2012)

Das ihr euch überhaupt mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt :-)

Ich reiße mal kurz mein Wochenende an. Dies begann gestern Mittag, als ich von der Familienheimfahrt zurückkehrte. Alle 7 Gildenmitglieder waren online.

Ein Paar sowie ein einzelnes Gildenmitglied durchquesteten gemeinsam Tiefenheim, ein weiteres Gildenmitglied unterstützte mit 85er Charakter + Phiole der Sande ein anderes Gildenmitglied in den Sümpfen des Elends, den verwüsteten Landen und später in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.

Als Nr. 7 online kam, fragte ich rund, wer in eine Instanz gehen wollte. Der 55er Minitwink kann derzeit keine Instanzen laufen, da es schwer genug ist, mit Surfstick, 100 kbit Download und 3 Sekunden Verzögerung zu questen. Daher auch die Unterstützung. Jedoch kam ihr Unterstützer trotzdem mit, das 3er-Dreamteam wollte nicht und wir gingen zu dritt mal durch 2 aktuelle Instanzen.

Unser 7. Mitglied ging dann auch schon wieder offline und ich schloss mich in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel dann einfach an und wir halfen ihr dann eben zu zweit.

Nach rund 3 Stunden Herumspielerei, Massen getöteten Mobs und mit Stufe 61 schlossen wir den Tag.

Ich war insgesamt 6 Stunden online, habe 2 Instanzen gespielt und sonst nur einem kleinen Twink geholfen.

Und ich hatte verdammt nochmal Spaß :-)

Wir haben viel rumgeblödelt, uns mit 2 Phiolen der Sanden versteckt, innerhalb von Sekunden Quests mit "töte 10 X, 10 Y und 3 Z" abgeschlossen, waren teilweise einfach mal eine Begleitung, teilweise Hilfe, manchmal aber auch einfach Zerstörer kompletter Dämonenstützpunkte und all das war mir mehr wert als gleich 2 Schlachtzugsanfragen, die ich für den gleichen Tag hatte.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Januar 2012)

@Doofkatze: genau so läuft es bei uns auch - nur das ich selten mehr als 2h online sein kann pro Tag. Und die Mitgliederzahl unsere Gilde wächst jeden Tag. Demgegenüber wird mein SWTOR Server (das ich übrigens wie KotoR spiele, nicht wie ein MMO) immer leerer...

Ich glaube, WoW bleibt noch ne Weile


----------



## k0ller (23. Januar 2012)

Und ich hatte verdammt nochmal Spaß :-)


[/quote]
schön für dich, aber dann liegt es an deiner gilde und nicht an wow^^


----------



## Derulu (23. Januar 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> schön für dich, aber dann liegt es an deiner gilde und nicht an wow^^



Nochmal:...nur weil es DIR nicht gefällt, muss es nicht zwangsläufig allen so gehen. Deine Meinung ist nicht die einzig existierende oder warum willst du jetzt jemand anderem seine Meinung absprechen?


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Januar 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> Und ich hatte verdammt nochmal Spaß :-)



und wenn man sowas von sich behaupten kann ist doch alles gut - egal bei welchem Spiel. Das wird wohl öfters vergessen glaube ich...Itemjagd, Erfolgsdruck, Ansehem im Spiel (was ein Quatsch eigentlich...ein Ansehen im virtuellem Leben...) - und wenn ein Addon durch ist im Content dann "oh so langweilig, stöhn" - und dann in die Foren schreiben "Abschied von Spiel XY"...hach ja und jährlich grüß das Murmeltier...


----------



## Thestixxxx (17. Februar 2012)

Gargamel25 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es wundert mich, das sich niemand zu diesen Anregungen geäußert hat.
> Gibt sicherlich viele "Für und Wider" zu deinen Vorschlägen.
> Wäre schon intressant, andere Meinungen zum Thema zu hören.
> ...



WoW ist perfekt so wie es jetzt ist. Das meiste passt nicht mehr in die aktuelle WoW Philosophie.
Lediglich die Berufe sind ein Knackpunkt. In WoW gibts doch immer was zu tun und wer wirklich schon alles Durchgespielt hat sollte echt mal drüber nachdenken was anderes zu machen.


----------



## Ademos14 (17. Februar 2012)

Gargamel25 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es wundert mich, das sich niemand zu diesen Anregungen geäußert hat.
> Gibt sicherlich viele "Für und Wider" zu deinen Vorschlägen.
> Wäre schon intressant, andere Meinungen zum Thema zu hören.
> ...



Jetzt hast du dich neu angemeldet, um deinen alten Post zu pushen?


----------



## Saty (17. Februar 2012)

Mit jedem Addon wurde am ende des Contents das Eis dünner.
Respekt an die die bis Cata ohne Pause durchgehalten haben... .

Nur finde ich sollte man sich WoW nicht aufzwingen... wenn es halt keinen Spaß macht wird halt mal was anderes gespielt... ist ja nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums.
Nach einiger Zeit merkt man entweder das man doch noch Lust hat es wieder anzufangen oder halt nicht.


Insgesamt fand ich, Objektiv betrachtet, jede Erweiterung gelungener. Die Welt dreht sich halt weiter und mit ihr der Spielerpool (Es gibt halt auch junge Menschen die jetzt erst in WoW hineinwachsen...).
Daher war die Entwicklung in die Richtung völlig richtig.


----------



## karstenschilder (20. Februar 2012)

Maleas schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das nach einem Zielgruppen Reset. Blizzard weiss, dass die WoW Veteranen nicht mehr lange zu halten sind - einen letzten Versuch haben sie mit dem Diablo-3-geschenkt-bei-12-Monate-WoW-Abo-Ding gestartet. Aber man kann an einer Hand abzählen, dass die Veteranen-Elite sicher bald abwandern wird. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass WoW durch ist.


<br /><br /><br />
Wohl eher, weil "die Elite" langsam älter wird und sich die Prioritäten ändern.


----------



## bargain (20. Februar 2012)

Ja ja, Veteranen-Elite... Favorit auf Unwort des Jahres?

PvE ist scheiße, PvP ist scheiße, bla blubb.

WoW ist tot, bla bla...

immer der gleiche Müll. Kanns nicht mehr hören. 

Wenn ihr mal was anderes braucht: Geht doch mal Tennis spielen.

Aber bitte: Hört doch mal auf, rumzuhaten. 

In diesem Sinne: Viele Worte, nichts gesagt. Kk thx bye.


----------



## karstenschilder (21. Februar 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Für mich ist WoW aktuell auch eher ein Kinderspiel



Diese Bezeichnung habe ich auch schon über WoW gelesen, als an BC noch nicht zu denken war


----------



## floppydrive (21. Februar 2012)

bargain schrieb:


> mimimiimimimimimimimi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohhhhh durftest du nicht von Anfang an dabei sein, armes kleines bargain


----------



## Midnightboy (21. Februar 2012)

WOW reset auf 1.0 auf nem neuen Server und langsam die Patches nachliefern ich Wette der Server wär sofort Voll und Blizzard hätte wieder 1,2 milionen Kunden mehr. 

Mfg Midi


----------



## J_0_T (21. Februar 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> WOW reset auf 1.0 auf nem neuen Server und langsam die Patches nachliefern ich Wette der Server wär sofort Voll und Blizzard hätte wieder 1,2 milionen Kunden mehr.
> 
> Mfg Midi



Denke eher nicht. 

Mag sein das es einige gibt die sich das antun möchten. Nur viele der leute denen cata schon komisch vorkommt werden mit der ur-version des spieles extrem überfordert sein. Da, wenn wir dann schon dabei sind, auch die fehler von damals einbauen sollten. Nix mit mega owner klassen, bugs die ganze quests unmöglich gemacht hatten und wer kennt nich quests die eigendlich sau einfach sind aber an dem instant re-spawn von diveresen monstern gescheitert sind weil man von mobs gezergt wurde ^^ Nebenbei sind viele der leute es gewohnt überall hinzukommen und all die anderen sachen die wow eigendlich ein wenig relaxter gestalltet haben. 

ich wage ma jetzt zu behaupten und das mit voller absicht, das 60% der user die sich hier auslassen... sowas nicht durchziehen werden. Da man im ende mit einen reset zu 1.0 alle sachen verliert die man heute für selbstverständlich hält. 

In meinen Augen ist sowas eigendlich nur zeitverschwendung... den die leute haben ihre meinung und werden auch dann nicht davon abweichen wenn sie retro spielen dürften.


----------



## Gromeo (21. Februar 2012)

Och, witzig wäre die Idee mit dem/den Retro-Server(n) schon; jeweils einen vielleicht bis zu jeder Erweiterung und so weit wie möglich in den damaligen Urzustand, Bugs könnte man ja trotzdem fixen.

Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass SOOVIELE neue Spieler dazu kämen, eher würden die "alten" einen Twink dort spielen; aber wenn man es sich genau überlegt: ich denke, dass gerade die, die zweifeln: hmm, ich spiele schon so lange, "früher war vieles besser", könnten ihren Erinnerungen an "damals" mit einem Twink auf einem Retro-Server Genugtuung verschaffen und manch "neuer" könnte mal rein schnuppern.

Eben genau in diesen Zeiten, wo bei vielen der Kontent (fast) durch ist, Tapferkeitspunkte nicht mehr gebraucht werden etc. wäre es eine schöne Abwechslung, die die Leute "bei der Stange hält". Denn machen wir uns nix vor: sollte die neue Erweiterung weit ins späte Frühjahr oder Anfang Sommer erst raus kommen, sind bis dahin (auch aufgrund der besseren Freizeitmöglichkeiten) wieder ne Ecke Spieler weg .....

Und wenn sowas nicht angenommen wird, dann hätte die Community endlich diese Permanentnörgler, die aber eigtl. gr kein Retro wollen, vom Hals, denn dann könnte man sagen: Die Möglichkeit hattet ihr, sie wurde nicht angenommen, also schweigt ^^

Mein Senf dazu (-;

LG an alle


----------



## Jesbi (21. Februar 2012)

Es ist doch vollkommen Egal in welchem Teil des Forums man unterwegs ist. Es gibt doch überall jemand der genau weiss dass das betreffende Spiel tot ist und dass dann auch ganz toll belegen kann. 

WoW ist seid 5 oder 6 Jahren am Ende, aber irgendwie sieht Blizzard das einfach nicht ein und macht weiter. Genau wie Mc Donalds und ALDI in den 80`er niemand ging dahin, aber die haben jeden Tag geöffnet. 

Über den "WoW-Killer" möchte ich garnicht weiter reden, der nächste kommt ja schon bald.
Wenn man jetzt allen Leuten gehör schenkt ist WoW mal wieder am Ende, Rift spielt keiner und SWTOR wird bald auch F2P. Na zum Glück kommt ja TERA und GW2 dass sind sowieso die Allerbesten und dann können alle anderen die Server abstellen.

Täglich grüsst das Murmeltier.
Aber man ist ja Mensch und hat das Recht zu sagen, wenn ich einen Fehler mache ziehe ich das auch bis zum Ende durch oder was interessiert mich mein Geschreibe/Gerede von gestern.

Ich für meinen Teil spiel WoW, SWTOR und WoT. Mal das eine mal das andere etwas ausgiebiger. Ich freue mich auf MoP, auf Diablo3, auf neue Abenteuer in SWTOR und den nächsten Panzer. 

Wenn Ihr nun ein Spiel nicht mehr spielt dann lasst doch einfach die, die es noch spielen in Ruhe und verschont Sie mit euren "Wahrheiten". 

mfg


----------



## J_0_T (21. Februar 2012)

Gromeo schrieb:


> Och, witzig wäre die Idee mit dem/den Retro-Server(n) schon; jeweils einen vielleicht bis zu jeder Erweiterung und so weit wie möglich in den damaligen Urzustand, Bugs könnte man ja trotzdem fixen.
> 
> Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass SOOVIELE neue Spieler dazu kämen, eher würden die "alten" einen Twink dort spielen; aber wenn man es sich genau überlegt: ich denke, dass gerade die, die zweifeln: hmm, ich spiele schon so lange, "früher war vieles besser", könnten ihren Erinnerungen an "damals" mit einem Twink auf einem Retro-Server Genugtuung verschaffen und manch "neuer" könnte mal rein schnuppern.
> 
> ...



Kann stimmen. 

Nur denke ich das die nörgler weiter nörgeln. Und wenn die dann ein neues spiel finden ziehen die es da dann auch durch. 


Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin sollte man als neuling schon im aktuelle patch stand rein schnuppern. Classic war nicht unbedingt anfänger freundlich. wie oft ich in den anfangsgebieten krepiert bin da die heute passiv gestellten biester nicht passiv sondern agressiv waren kann ich gar nicht mehr nachzählen. Auch die quests waren alles andere als freundlich. Wer den Donnergrat noch kennt bevore er überflutet wurde weiß was ich meine.

Punkt ist nur das alle jammern es soll wie früher werden und jene die jammern kennen das früher nur durch farbenfrohe erzählungen und haben selbst keinen bezug dazu.


----------



## villain (21. Februar 2012)

tja J_O_T und Gromeo. die idee von einem klassik-server wäre vielleicht ganz witzig, aber mal ehrlich:

ich denke. viele spieler würden es antesten und bald ganz gefrustet auf nem cata-server weitermachen. 

hier mal einige gründe, die mir da spontan einfallen: 
-paladine mit 5 minuten segen, deren einzig anerkannter talent-spec holy ist,
- druiden, die als heiler nur im raid sind, um dem holy-priest anregen zu geben, was anderes als restodruiden wurden sowieso komisch angesehen
-ewig lang andauerndes, nervendes ruf-farmen
-erstes mount mit lvl 40 und "epic"-reiten erst mit lvl 60, fliegen in azeroth? ..spinner..
-keine anzeige, wo questgegner zu finden sind,
-selbst als kräuterpflücker waren die kräuter damals nicht so leicht zu finden, wie heute: die pflanzen waren kleiner und unscheinbarer und haben selbst für kräuterpflücker nicht   "geglitzert"
-mal eben von darnassus nach gadgetzan fliegen? haha.. bei jedem flugpunkt wurde man "abgeworfen" und durfte jeden flugmeister neu anquatschen
-weitaus weniger friedhöfe und dadurch wesentlich längere wege zum leichnam zurück...

alles in allem eben nicht wirklich anfängerfreundlich (verglichen mit dem stand heutzutage!)

naja.. das war`s, was mir mal eben so einfiel..  
falls ich irgendwie verkehrt liege oder ihr was witziges/ wichtiges hinzufügen wollt - nur los..


@jesbi: bin ganz deiner meinung. jeder sollte spielen, was er/ sie möchte. natürlich kann jeder sagen, warum er/ sie ein spiel besser findet als andere spiele, aber diese überzeugungs- bzw "bekehrungs"-versuche und das schlechtmachen der anderen spiele geht mir -um`s mal deutlich zu sagen- einfach ganzschön auf den sack.

erinnert mich an relegion(skriege), wo oft genug in der menschheitsgeschichte darüber gestritten wurde, wessen großer imaginärer freund der bessere und mächtigere ist und überhaupt alles besser kann, als andere.


----------



## Derulu (21. Februar 2012)

villain schrieb:


> -paladine mit 5 minuten segen, deren einzig "anerkannter" talent-spec holy ist,



/fixed ^^


----------



## garak111 (21. Februar 2012)

@ villian:

Ein paar Punkte möchte ich gerne noch ergänzen

Suche (nein nicht im DF, sondern im /2) Gruppe für Brd mit Windsor-Begleitquest (selbst gildi ziehen da eine Zahnwurzelbehandlung vor)

und so nebenbei:

Wieviel Prozent der Spieler haben damals geraidet (MC, BWL, AQ Naxx)? Ich vermute maximal 10%. Evtl. waren nicht organisierte Raider mal bei Ony, haben aber zu 50% die nicht gelegt. Raiden war früher nur für eine kleine Minderheit. Heute lfR und nach max. 30 mins siehste die Bosse von WOW.

Klassik hatte Licht, aber auch verdammt viel Schatten. Bitte NIE MEHR klassik

Nur für die von dir aufgeführte Liste zu ergänzen:

- Schattenpriester hatte den Rufnamen "Schlampe", weil es die normalerweise NIE gegeben hat. Der im Raid vertreten war ausschließlich heilig
- Pala´s waren out of fight Rezzer, d.h. sie durften sich im Kampf nicht beteiligen, standen in der Ecke und wenn mal einer starb durfte der oof 
rezzen (danach konnte er sterben gehen oder einfach nur schön aussehen)

- Kriegerklasse Only Tank

- Palaklasse Only Heiler

- Druide Only Heiler

- Priester Only Holy

War echt lustig doe Klassenvielfalt im Raid


----------



## J_0_T (21. Februar 2012)

villain schrieb:


> tja J_O_T und Gromeo. die idee von einem klassik-server wäre vielleicht ganz witzig, aber mal ehrlich:
> 
> ich denke. viele spieler würden es antesten und bald ganz gefrustet auf nem cata-server weitermachen.
> 
> ...



Ich selbst bin kein befürworter für retro-server ^^ Bin eher ein gegner, da ich genau weiß wie es damals war XD

Wer kennt es nicht wenn man in einem gebiet stirbt und aus dem nachbarsgebiet zu seiner leiche laufen durfte ^^ Oder das sogennante Server-Pride. Also die tatsache das man gruppen nur aus dem eigenen realm wählen konnte und musste. Wenn man pech hatte suchte man für eine ini quest locker 4-5 tage. Oder das verhalten von heute also die gogogogo schreier oder die wipe-leaver brauchten sich nicht zu wundern wenn sie nirgendwo mehr rein gekommen sind ^^ Das selbe für die ego-looter XD Man musste auch noch laufen was die inis anging und das war in einigen gebieten echt mies XD 

Aber ich seh schon warum weil einige das retro-gefühl haben wollen... weil sie es nicht kennen und nicht wissen was es bedeutet noch zu fuß 3 gebiete oder mehr zu durchlaufen um eine quest zu erledigen 

Am ende ist es so das sich das niemand mehr antun will ^^ Und ich kann das auch verstehen XD Das man mehr freiheiten hatte damals ist mehr der romantische gedanke gewesen... wie es aber garak111 sgte ein wenig über mir... die freiheit gab es nicht. So wie man heute skillen konnte war damals nicht gerne gesehen da waren tanks auch tanks und heiler nur heiler. und mansche klassen einfach nur beiwerk die eine... und ich meine nur "eine" besondere aufgabe hatte das wars dann auch.


----------



## Gromeo (21. Februar 2012)

ich geb meinen Vorrednern schon Recht; möchte das nur anmerken: ich für meinen Teil spiele seit Vanilla, aber bis auf wenige Dinge, die ich sicherlich auch nostalgisierend sehe, möchte ich auch kein Classic zurück. Ich denke nur, dass solche Retro-Möglichkeiten diejenigen das ganze mal unter einem anderen Licht sehen, die ewig und drei Tage an allem rumnörgerln, selbst an Dingen, die noch gar nicht da sind .... so könnte man wenigstens sagen: na dann ab dafür, geht auf den Retro-Server und lasst uns unseren Frieden .... so war mein Ansinnen.

Und natürlich gibts aus meiner Sicht Dinge, wo ich mittlerweile nur den Kopf schütteln kann: 250 gefühlte Flugpunkte wenn man von SW los will? Ich seh schon keine Karte mehr beim Greifenmeister ... oder Aussagen wie: flieg doch mit dem Mount XYZ, das ist schneller wie ein Greif - das sind aus meiner Sicht übertreiebene Dinge, die alles zu einfach machen ...... 10% Classic retour wäre meins


----------



## Vaisser (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch mit Classik angefangen, war aber in den Anfangsjahren noch nicht sooo gefangen von dem Spiel. 2005 hab ich 4 Monate, 2006 3 Monate gespielt und ganzjährig erst mit BC. Zum Start war wow schon etwas zäh, gab nur ein AH in Eisenschmiede und als Nachtelf wars eine ziemliche Latscherei. Hab fast ales Grüne beim normalen Händler verkauft und Gold fürs erste Reittier mit Level 47 erst zusammen gehabt. Nee so richtig toll wurde WoW erst mit BC.


----------



## Albra (22. Februar 2012)

die ich will vanilla zurückschreier wollen im grunde doch nur wenig: 
-wieder ein spiel wo sie staunend herumlaufen können(gibts auch in cata.. hallo? da ist ganz classic umgebaut wurden und es macht schon einiges her), 
-ne freundliche community (nadel in heuhaufen) ich mein schaut man sich die gesellschaft im rl an sind die auhc nich besser wieso solln die sich im net also höflich verhalten?-zumal viele nichtmal einen hauch von erziehung genossen haben wie mir scheint -- wobei ich sagen muss schon in der tundra damals hats genervt wenn jede minute die frage nach einem questmob erfolgte da dieser noch nicht in den questhelperaddons eingepflegt war..

und wieder das epische gefühl was erreicht zu haben im spiel.. wobei hallo epische schlachten sind für mich auhc was anderes als angestrengt auf ein paar balken zu starren und/oder recount und dpshelper die bei einigen das interface so zukleistern das man sich fragt was die vom kampf eigentlich mitbekommen wenns ihnen der bossmods nicht sagt

btw

für die liste von oben: 
OHNE addons spielen - gabs in vanilla halt noch nich aber manche möcht ich heute nicht missen.. und viele wären ohne addons wohl komplett aufgeschmissen
buffed hieß noch blasc und wenn man bei einer quest nicht weiterkam und im chat keiner half gabs nur eine handvoll seiten die dann info hatten
und es war schwer.. wirklich schwer nicht zum vergleich mit dem so lala schwer wie anfang cata wo jeder nen cc hat aber jeder rumweinte wie schwer es doch ist
und wer sich da wie ne axt im walde benahm war bald darauf sehr einsam auf dem server und konnt direkt auf nen anderen neu anfangen-serverwechsel? vergisses


----------



## Derulu (22. Februar 2012)

Albra schrieb:


> und es war schwer.. wirklich schwer nicht zum vergleich mit dem so lala schwer wie anfang cata wo jeder nen cc hat aber jeder rumweinte wie schwer es doch ist



Im Vergleich zum Rest im Genre (UO, Lineage, Everquest), war WoW noch nie "schwer" sondern immer schon "so lala schwer"


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Rest im Genre (UO, Lineage, Everquest), war WoW noch nie "schwer" sondern immer schon "so lala schwer"



du magst ja recht haben, aber in albras vergleich ging es um WoW Classic vs. WoW Cata und nicht WoW insgesamt vs. "online-rollenspiel xyz".


----------



## J_0_T (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn man eine neue herausforderung für wow setzen möchte warum ändert man nicht den RND-Finder um. 

Ich spiele seit einigen monaten wieder DCUO und dort wurde mit dem letzten patch der Alert-Modus geändert. Normalerweise ging der nur auf wenn man einen Tank/Heal/Troller und DD hatte. Seit dem Assemble Patch wurde diese konfiguration aufgehoben. so bekommt man schneller eine grp zusammen, nur leider nicht mehr das standart setting. Am anfang war es noch recht streßig da viele Hero oder Villain Spieler Rambo mentalität drauf hatten aber das hat sich ansatzweise schon geändert. 

Aber wenn man nur eine grp aus dd's hatte gings über kurz oder lang auch vorwärts, man muss nur umdenken können XD Und so ist eigendlich immer eine herausforderung dabei da nicht immer ein tank, heiler oder troller dabei ist. Witzig wenn die dps klassen fehlen XD

Da bestimmte klassen fehlen könnten wurde halb ein buff integriert der die fehlende klasse ersetzt. Einzigstes manko teamwork wird vorausgesetzt das die teile nur aktiv werden wenn man teamwork spielte und bei der grp blieb. 


Könnte auch gut bei wow klappen. Wäre zwar viel umzudenken, aber ne super heausforderung für leuts die meinen die inis seien zu einfach XD


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2012)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Könnte auch gut bei wow klappen. Wäre zwar viel umzudenken, aber ne super heausforderung für leuts die meinen die inis seien zu einfach XD



Ich glaube, das könnte es nicht...da die meisten Bosse speziell auf das Modell Tank-Heiler-3DDs "balanced" sind (und häufig mehr bieten, als Tank'n'Spank)


----------



## J_0_T (24. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das könnte es nicht...da die meisten Bosse speziell auf das Modell Tank-Heiler-3DDs "balanced" sind (und häufig mehr bieten, als Tank'n'Spank)



Schade ^^ wäre aber doch schon ein wenig kustig ^^


----------



## Midnightboy (1. März 2012)

Grade wegen den ganzen Bugs das Ruf Farmen die Klassen"Nicht" Vielfalt das lange spielen bis man 60 war alles war nicht so leicht zu bekommen ,40 Leute für einen Raid finden ,t0,5 farmen ,haustiere und mounts auf der bank lagern, kein gold für ein Epic Mount haben all das sind für Mich Anreize für so einen Server.
So ein Spezial Retro Server für Hardcore gamer 

Mfg Midi


----------



## Fremder123 (1. März 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> So ein Spezial Retro Server für Hardcore gamer


Um wieviel wollen wir wetten dass Du dort recht einsam sein würdest, weil viele der heutigen Früher-war-alles-besser-Nörgler plötzlich merken würden, dass die jetzigen Mechaniken doch nicht ganz so schlecht und das Classic wie es einmal war total veraltet ist? Ich denke auch gern an meine SNES-Zeit zurück, aber würden mich Secret of Mana, Mario Kart oder Donkey Kong Country heut so reizen wie vor 15 Jahren? Ich denke nicht Tim. Kurz reinschauen, in Nostalgie schwelgen, dann aber zur Moderne zurückkehren - ich schätze mal dass es bei WoW und euren heiß begehrten "Hardcore-Servern" nicht anders wäre.


----------



## Foxx82 (1. März 2012)

Ich hab mir nicht den ganzen Fred durchgelesen und schreibe jetzt was,was vielleicht ein anderer ein paar Seiten vorher schon geschrieben hat...bitte dies vorab zu entschuldigen !

Ich glaube,dass rein auf dem Produktlebenszyklus des Produktes "WoW" beruhend,selbiges bald Free2Play wird weil mit MoP ein Addon angekündigt ist,dass von dem hier schon so oft beschriebenen "Casual-Gamer Grad" für Blizzard einen Haufen Möglichkeiten bietet nochmal richtig Geld mit nem Item-Store Update zu verdienen. Bei Diablo 3 soll ja auch so ein "Echt-Geld" AH implementiert werden.

Versteht mich nicht falsch,ich bewerte diese Strategie gar nicht schlecht sondern zieh den Hut vor der Marketing bzw. Marktforschungsabteolung von Blizzard. Die haben echt etwas geschaffen was sich noch viele,viele Jahre über eine Jesus ähnliche Gefolgschaft freuen darf.

Man muss nur halt mal aufhören,dass alles so romantisch verklärt zu sehen. Die sog. Hardcore-Gamer sind Blizzard nicht wichtiger als die Neueinsteiger. Blizzard ist im Endeffekt ein profitorientiertes Wirtschaftsunternehmen und keine Hardcore-Gamer-Wohltätigkeits-Stiftung !

Es liegt in der Natur der Sache,dass sich ein MMO über die Jahre verändert und sich damit auch die Zielgruppen neu definieren. WoW ist damit aber bei weitem nicht tot,wie die ganzen Hater es immer brüllen,WoW ist dann eben nur anders als früher weil es ne Modeerscheinung ist und heute nicht mehr nur die Pullunder Nerds Online Spiele spielen!

WoW wär für mich dann tot,wenn es ne Facebook App. werden würde...


----------

